# what is with all of this "destroying your car talk"



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

this place has a lot of whining, but there is one thing in particular that really bothers me and that is when people talk about "destroying your car".

as someone that has a full time job and only ubers part time, I do not understand where the difference lies between my 50 mile a day commute to work and driving for uber as work. or driving to say san diego or las vegas for vacation. why do we only say things like "you're destroying your car" when it comes to ubering?

you never hear people say things like "oh you're going on vacation up north? are you trying to kill your car or something?" or I've never had someone say "oh you drive 25 miles to work and then 25 miles back? do you like destroying your car?"

cars are meant to be driven, and you need to keep up on maintenance regardless if you're using it for ubering or not. stop finding things to complain about.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

The maintenance costs are accelerated when you're ubering even part time, if you're doing it consistently. Before uber - I'd put 10k miles on my car every year at most. Since I started ubering in May I've put 25k miles on it. I am by no means full time, but that is a significant increase in use.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> The maintenance costs are accelerated when you're ubering even part time, if you're doing it consistently. Before uber - I'd put 10k miles on my car every year at most. Since I started ubering in May I've put 25k miles on it. I am by no means full time, but that is a significant increase in use.


So you're doing more of what your car was designed to do? WHY ARE YOU DESTROYING YOUR CAR LIKE THAT???!


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

a night driving 100 miles with uber and profiting over $100 = destroying your car.

driving 100 miles in a day to visit somewhere out of town = using your car.


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

why isn't the term "dead mile" used for people that drive to work? I know people in LA that drive 45-50 miles just to get to work and then the same amount driving back. why isn't that ever discussed? like "oh john you make good money at your job? do you factor in your dead miles though? really takes a cut out of your daily earnings..."


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bwood said:


> why isn't the term "dead mile" used for people that drive to work? I know people in LA that drive 45-50 miles just to get to work and then the same amount driving back. why isn't that ever discussed? like "oh john you make good money at your job? do you factor in your dead miles though? really takes a cut out of your daily earnings..."


Commuting does cut into quality of life and adds expenses absolutely. I don't know anybody who dismisses these items outright.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Bwood said:


> this place has a lot of whining, but there is one thing in particular that really bothers me and that is when people talk about "destroying your car".
> 
> as someone that has a full time job and only ubers part time, I do not understand where the difference lies between my 50 mile a day commute to work and driving for uber as work. or driving to say san diego or las vegas for vacation. why do we only say things like "you're destroying your car" when it comes to ubering?
> 
> ...


You're kidding, right? Maybe you should quit your day job and drive downtown 8 hours a day for a bunch of short rides for 2 months straight and come back and report your findings. Your tires will be bald, your front end will be trashed, and your brakes will need replacing. CV joints aren't that cheap to replace, and will eat up a large portion of your so-called "profits" from the previous two months driving.

There's a reason why rental cars cost $60 bucks a day. That's a reasonable amount considering liability and wear and tear on a vehicle. You can knock that much off of your daily gross while ubering if you want to get closer to the actual money you're making.

Now you know why it costs $2.75 a mile to operate a cab.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bwood said:


> why isn't the term "dead mile" used for people that drive to work? I know people in LA that drive 45-50 miles just to get to work and then the same amount driving back. why isn't that ever discussed? like "oh john you make good money at your job? do you factor in your dead miles though? really takes a cut out of your daily earnings..."


Anyone in LA willing to drive 50 miles in that traffic better be pulling 80K a year minimum!


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Bwood said:


> a night driving 100 miles with uber and profiting over $100 = destroying your car.
> 
> driving 100 miles in a day to visit somewhere out of town = using your car.
> 
> wtf???


You fail to take into account so many variables. Most commutes are mostly highway miles, which are a lot easier on your vehicle. Additionally, commuting to work doesn't require 40 people entering and exiting your vehicle, weighing down your suspension, and stopping and starting the car.

I knew a postman who was a rural carrier. You know how many ignitions he went through just stopping and starting his car over the years? Maintenance is expensive unless you do it yourself. And even then, it's a hassle and still costs you time and money.


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

agtg said:


> You fail to take into account so many variables. Most commutes are mostly highway miles, which are a lot easier on your vehicle. Additionally, commuting to work doesn't require 40 people entering and exiting your vehicle, weighing down your suspension, and stopping and starting the car.
> 
> I knew a postman who was a rural carrier. You know how many ignitions he went through just stopping and starting his car over the years? Maintenance is expensive unless you do it yourself. And even then, it's a hassle and still costs you time and money.


my situation may be different from yours as a part time driver, but you are naming things that are all common activities for your car to go through ona daily basis unless you live alone, no friends, no family, and drive only a few minutes to work and never leave town.

what it boils down to is, what is the difference between putting in 50 miles driving to work and running errands or 50 miles driving to the beach or something and ubering for 50 miles while making a profit? why is ubering referred to as "destroying" than "using"?


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

agtg said:


> Your tires will be bald, your front end will be trashed, and your brakes will need replacing.


How many people do you have to run down before you have to replace your front end?



agtg said:


> There's a reason why rental cars cost $60 bucks a day.


Yes, and that reason is that rental car companies have huge overhead and exactly one product, therefore the price of the product has to cover everything. My ridesharing does not have to cover physical buidlings, advertising, legal fees, human resource costs, government fees, computers, business phones, property tax, etc.



agtg said:


> Now you know why it costs $2.75 a mile to operate a cab.


See above, with even more costs associated with running a taxi company than a rental car company.



agtg said:


> Additionally, commuting to work doesn't require 40 people entering and exiting your vehicle, weighing down your suspension, and stopping and starting the car.


People getting in and out of a car that was designed to transport people is bad for the car? I may have 40 people *per day* weighing down my suspension, but never 40 people *at a time* weighing down my suspension. You may be doing it wrong.



agtg said:


> I knew a postman who was a rural carrier. You know how many ignitions he went through just stopping and starting his car over the years?


Apples and oranges. If I were a rural postal carrier I'm sure that my vehicle concerns would be different.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I just ran into a guy driving a Toyota Sienna minivan at LAX... since January he's put on 48,000 Miles!
that just might be the definition of killing a car.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I have drove 25k so far and have no problems with my car . I change my oil regularly and rotate my tires properly. 
I think you need to do those maintenance when you reach that certain mileage regardless you drive for uber or not. 
The only thing I dread the most is the speed bumps on these gated community and apartments. Some of them are so high and so close to each other it mess up your suspension.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

There's some nasty Uber shillin' in here!


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

WRONG+WRONG ≠ RIGHT

an inefficient commute does NOT justify additional inefficient use of your vehicle and/or life


Logical fallacies aside, there really is no argument against the fact that additional driving increases wear and tear and risk to your vehicle. Livery driving even more so.

If you find yourself 'reaching' to such an extent, you have to question yourself and recognize a serious commitment-and-consistency bias. You've made a commitment, and you like it, or at least wish to remain consistent to your commitment. Now, your perspective is trashed due to bias.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

agtg said:


> There's some nasty Uber shillin' in here!


And by "shilling" you mean someone who doesn't hate ride sharing and who also realizes that they can quit doing it the exact moment that they don't want to do it any longer?


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> WRONG+WRONG ≠ RIGHT
> 
> an inefficient commute does NOT justify additional inefficient use of your vehicle and/or life


And yet here you are.


----------



## TrollAlert (Oct 10, 2016)

LAuberX said:


> I just ran into a guy driving a Toyota Sienna minivan at LAX... since January he's put on 48000 Miles!
> that just might be the definition of killing a car.


That's a lot of miles! Why didn't you ask him, or at least include in your post, how much did he make Ubering and how many of those miles were spent Ubering? Has he had any vehicle problems? Does he regularly maintain his vehicle?

You're leaving a lot of valuable information out. Please be truthful if you decide to respond.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> And by "shilling" you mean someone who doesn't hate ride sharing and who also realizes that they can quit doing it the exact moment that they don't want to do it any longer?


I am highly suspicious of anyone who would defend Uber, especially those who are supposed to be veterans. What is your motivation? It's certainly not justice or righteousness.


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

agtg said:


> I am highly suspicious of anyone who would defend Uber, especially those who are supposed to be veterans. What is your motivation? It's certainly not justice or righteousness.


oh christ take your tin foil hat off and find a new gig.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

logical


Blackout 702 said:


> And yet here you are.


I still participate in a rap message board, even though I haven't spit bars since the '90's.

That wasted time on the rap message board justifies my wasted time here speaking on basics of uber driving and related topics.
because 2 wrongs = a right

OH WAIT. You are actually correct. This is a rather poor use of my time. thx.



agtg said:


> I am highly suspicious of anyone who would defend Uber, especially those who are supposed to be veterans. *What is your motivation?* It's certainly not justice or righteousness.


google "commitment and consistency bias"


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> And yet here you are.


It always comes down to this around here. Uber would love all the people who have figured this scheme out to just shut up and go away. Why another Uber driver would, well, that makes no sense. Unless... they really, really, really wanna drive. Hmmm.... What kind of motivation would there be? It's certainly not money, but if anyone wants to show the proof of the big money they're making, they're free to do so. Hmmm...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Bwood said:


> this place has a lot of whining, but there is one thing in particular that really bothers me and that is when people talk about "destroying your car".
> 
> as someone that has a full time job and only ubers part time, I do not understand where the difference lies between my 50 mile a day commute to work and driving for uber as work. or driving to say san diego or las vegas for vacation. why do we only say things like "you're destroying your car" when it comes to ubering?
> 
> ...


Destroying/killing your car is not literal . It's exaggeration for effect. Like when you open your monthly credit card bill, see the new balance and then say, "I'll kill my wife when she gets home". It doesn't necesarily mean that you're actually going to execute your wife.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

J1945 said:


> Pisses me off too. I mean, WTF??. I could punch a hole in the wall every time I hear this. [email protected]@$!!!!!'n


Perhaps you should, see how your hand holds up to the "wear and tear." It would be a lot like grinding out 1,000 miles a week doing Uber.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Bwood said:


> why isn't the term "dead mile" used for people that drive to work? I know people in LA that drive 45-50 miles just to get to work and then the same amount driving back. why isn't that ever discussed? like "oh john you make good money at your job? do you factor in your dead miles though? really takes a cut out of your daily earnings..."


Heck that's why I started driving in the first place. I used to drive 32 miles one way to work so I used uber to make a little gas money/ Christmas money on the way home.


----------



## TrollAlert (Oct 10, 2016)

The only negative people on here are the cab drivers, which is understandable, and the ones who haven't made driving for Uber work for them.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Bwood said:


> oh christ take your tin foil hat off and find a new gig.


My "gig" is exposing this demented scheme known as Uber. If you don't like it, look away.


----------



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

You're only "destroying your car" when you're driving for someone other than yourself/friends/family. Otherwise it's just called "driving"


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

agtg said:


> I am highly suspicious of anyone who would defend Uber, especially those who are supposed to be veterans. What is your motivation? It's certainly not justice or righteousness.


Justice or righteousness? Lol. It's a job, bro. Join the Peace Corps if you want to make the world a better place.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> google "commitment and consistency bias"


Google "I make good money doing this, and if I decide that I don't want to do it any longer I can just stop."


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> I still participate in a rap message board, even though I haven't spit bars since the '90's.





agtg said:


> My "gig" is exposing this demented scheme known as Uber. If you don't like it, look away.


So in addition to the cab drivers who don't drive for Uber, we have a rapper who hasn't "spit bars" (lol) in years, and a guy who is here to expose a massive global conspiracy. Anyone else here just a driver who wants to talk about the job with other drivers?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

agtg said:


> I knew a postman who was a rural carrier. You know how many ignitions he went through just stopping and starting his car over the years?


 Soo dumb question, why wouldn't he just leave the car running? Isn't he just walking to the door, dropping the package and continuing his route?



Blackout 702 said:


> And by "shilling" you mean someone who doesn't hate ride sharing and who also realizes that they can quit doing it the exact moment that they don't want to do it any longer?


 I'm starting to like you Blackout 702 lol



agtg said:


> I am highly suspicious of anyone who would defend Uber, especially those who are supposed to be veterans. What is your motivation? It's certainly not justice or righteousness.


 I'll defend Uber, I'm pro-Uber and don't support the whining on here either. When there are unfair rates I'll voice my stance, like how I don't want to drive for less than $2.00/mile (or approx. 2.0x here). The $.30/mile Detroit had was ridiculous, the$.90/mile we had here was ridiculous and drivers stopped driving prompting Uber to raise rates. Some markets are still less than $1.00/mile and that is too low.

I'll still support Uber because I'm proud that they are here in Pittsburgh, I'm interested in their autonomous tech pioneering an industry and I've talked to Uber employees, bright young talent out of CMU. These are young adults who want to excel, they're not thinking, "Oh I want to crush the earnings potential of drivers". They're coders and engineers and have worked 10x harder than me to get to where they're at.

Like the majority of drivers I drive part-time, I don't think this should be done full time but I could make it work if I had too. The gig economy is still in its infancy and to stay ahead of the game start planning multiple streams of income to leap-frog to something else if this fizzles out. The strongest driver objection against Uber is, "Well we're going to be replaced with autonomous cars, they don't care about us". So what are you doing to best set yourself up for success when and if this happens? (general question not to you specifically)


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Justice or righteousness? Lol. It's a job, bro. Join the Peace Corps if you want to make the world a better place.


It's not a "job," it's a "scheme." Jobs have benefits, a regular hourly wage, consistency, reliability, you know, stuff people who actually want to work need to survive.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Well I have made about 60 k from uber since january 28. 33000 miles later my 16 accord has run into no problems other than changing a tire.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

TrollAlert said:


> The only negative people on here are the cab drivers, which is understandable, and the ones who haven't made driving for Uber work for them.


That's a lie. This place is filled with veteran Uber drivers who know the score.

Also, for the record, I've never driven a cab in my life.


----------



## TrollAlert (Oct 10, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> I'm starting to like you Blackout 702 lol


Blackout is cool. He's genuine.


----------



## TrollAlert (Oct 10, 2016)

agtg said:


> Also, for the record, I've never driven a cab in my life.


Okay...


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

TrollAlert said:


> The only negative people on here are the cab drivers, which is understandable, and the ones who haven't made driving for Uber work for them.





agtg said:


> That's a lie. This place is filled with veteran Uber drivers who know the score. Also, for the record, I've never driven a cab in my life.


Exactly, that's why you fall into the second category.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Destroying/killing your car is not literal . It's exaggeration for effect. Like when you open your monthly credit card bill, see the new balance and then say, "I'll kill my wife when she gets home". It doesn't necesarily mean that you're actually going to execute your wife.


Execute is such a strong word. End ,86 or destroy works better.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

agtg said:


> It's not a "job," it's a "scheme." Jobs have benefits, a regular hourly wage, consistency, reliability, you know, stuff people who actually want to work need to survive.


Jobs are these situations where you perform a task and you get paid. Therefore, this is a job. If you are performing a task and not getting paid, that's on you. I suggest looking into the exciting world of fast food.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> Well I have made about 60 k from uber since january 28. 33000 miles later my 16 accord has run into no problems other than changing a tire.


NYC is one of the highest paying markets in the world. But even with a cursory glance, you made less than .50 cents a mile. How is that profitable anywhere?

Also, you've likely got a 5 year $500 a month note on that car. What are you going to do when you're three years deep and the thing is falling apart? Cars aren't meant to log 40,000 miles a year. No way, no how!

So you will have two years of your note left, but will have to start doing all the serious stuff that cars require. Do you know how much a NYC auto shop will charge you to do the timing belt at the 120,000 mark? You cannot defy the second law of thermodynamics no matter how hard you try. Everything begins to break down, and if you accelerate the use, you accelerate the breakdown.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Jobs are these situations where you perform a task and you get paid. Therefore, this is a job. If you are performing a task and not getting paid, that's on you. I suggest looking into the exciting world of fast food.


I work very briefly for Uber each week, only when it's profitable. Then, I spend the rest of my time exposing the scheme here on the forums. It doesn't pay much if you consider the hours put in and the pay I get, but it beats grinding my car into the ground at a total loss.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> So what are you doing to best set yourself up for success when and if this happens?


 I'll answer my own question:

When I started driving with Uber last year I wanted another income stream to ensure I was maximizing my earnings potential so I signed up with Lyft as well.

Uber/Lyft

Then I see that Juno is taking off in NYC and is now starting their pre-recruitment efforts throughout the country so I signed up for pre-registration with Juno for when they come to Pittsburgh.

Uber/Lyft/Juno

For slower weekday evenings or off days rideshare may be slow, so now I'm looking into delivery as well. Enter Postmates and AmazonFlex.

Uber/Lyft/Juno/Postmates/AmazonFlex

I don't always want to drive, sometimes I'm just not feeling it and want to make income elsewhere. Here's where I use eBay and Amazon selling.

Uber/Lyft/Juno/Postmates/AmazonFlex/eBay/Amazon

This _plus _my full time job; I also have other smaller revenue streams and will be launching new additional efforts unrelated to rideshare or delivery.

In total I could have 10+ revenue streams. If you can also setup passive revenue streams that is an ideal scenario.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> The strongest driver objection against Uber is, "Well we're going to be replaced with autonomous cars, they don't care about us". So what are you doing to best set yourself up for success when and if this happens? (general question not to you specifically)


This is a part time job that pays me good money. If Uber went **** up tomoroow, I'd do something else.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Wardell Curry said:


> Execute is such a strong word. End ,86 or destroy works better.


Which is exactly the point I was making. Some people are able to distinguish between the literal and the figurative; others not so much.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

agtg said:


> I work very briefly for Uber each week, only when it's profitable. Then, I spend the rest of my time exposing the scheme here on the forums. It doesn't pay much if you consider the hours put in and the pay I get, but it beats grinding my car into the ground at a total loss.


So... it is profitable for you, even though it's not a job (wouldn't that make Uber a charity?) but it's also a "scheme" that needs to be "exposed." Got it.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

agtg said:


> NYC is one of the highest paying markets in the world. But even with a cursory glance, you made less than .50 cents a mile. How is that profitable anywhere?
> 
> Also, you've likely got a 5 year $500 a month note on that car. What are you going to do when you're three years deep and the thing is falling apart? Cars aren't meant to log 40,000 miles a year. No way, no how!
> 
> So you will have two years of your note left, but will have to start doing all the serious stuff that cars require. Do you know how much a NYC auto shop will charge you to do the timing belt at the 120,000 mark? You cannot defy the second law of thermodynamics no matter how hard you try. Everything begins to break down, and if you accelerate the use, you accelerate the breakdown.


Car note is done in 15 months. Insurance payment is 500 a month but can be clearly with a single lump sum payment for a lower amount over the term of the payment. Carwill likely have 80 k miles when it is paid off. Im at 33 k right now. Student loans which is why Im driving will also be done in about 12 months because of uber. So in 15 months I will have 2 k a month extra in uber earnings that is not going toward car , and student loans. My car will still be working at that time. Its a 2016 model. And I get a pay raise from my regular job in 18 months so I could quit uber by then if I want. And with ALL my expenses , I still save at least 400-500 a month. I think Im fine.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

50k miles ubering compared to 50k miles of typical use, will cost you more in maintenance costs. brakes, tires, suspension parts and so on will wear much faster do to a lot more stop and go along with heavy payloads(pax).

Plus your cars depreciation will be accelerated, do to increased miles. 

So for those of you who think the added miles and wear/tear aren't costing you all that much, let us know your thoughts in a year or so.


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

agtg said:


> My "gig" is exposing this demented scheme known as Uber. If you don't like it, look away.


how much does that pay an hour?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> Car note is done in 15 months. Insurance payment is 500 a month but can be clearly with a single lump sum payment for a lower amount over the term of the payment. Carwill likely have 80 k miles when it is paid off. Im at 33 k right now. Student loans which is why Im driving will also be done in about 12 months because of uber. So in 15 months I will have 2 k a month extra in uber earnings that is not going toward car , and student loans. My car will still be working at that time. Its a 2016 model. And I get a pay raise from my regular job in 18 months so I could quit uber by then if I want. And with ALL my expenses , I still save at least 400-500 a month. I think Im fine.


I'd love to see the break down in how you paid for all this, and rent, utilities, food, all that boring stuff that's not as exciting as paying off a $23,000 car loan in 25 months.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> Car note is done in 15 months. Insurance payment is 500 a month but can be clearly with a single lump sum payment for a lower amount over the term of the payment. Carwill likely have 80 k miles when it is paid off. Im at 33 k right now. Student loans which is why Im driving will also be done in about 12 months because of uber. So in 15 months I will have 2 k a month extra in uber earnings that is not going toward car , and student loans. My car will still be working at that time. Its a 2016 model. And I get a pay raise from my regular job in 18 months so I could quit uber by then if I want. And with ALL my expenses , I still save at least 400-500 a month. I think Im fine.


Look, if you are going to use facts, math, and logic, you need to stop participating in this conversation.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm certainly not here to 'disprove' every ultra successful outlier.
Some people have managed to make a modest living driving for Uber.They may have improved their lifestyle. I do consider that a success.
To those people(assuming legitimacy) - I'm not trying to disprove you. My only feeling on that topic is that you are probably underemployed.

The ONLY thing I'm saying in THIS thread is that driving for Uber indisputably increases your wear and tear on your vehicle as well as exposing you to risk. Even in a best-case scenario, you've 'only' aged your car at a higher rate due to mileage.
The premise that a lousy commute, somehow cancels out using your car as a discount taxi, just doesn't work.

You are highly successful at Uber Driving? Then you have a safe estimate of the depreciation and contingency/savings for worst-case scenarios. And you still make a good profit. That is what successful entails. If you are successful, but your vehicle is not accumulating wear/tear and not being exposed to risk, then you are 'imaginative', not successful.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Uber/Lyft/Juno/Postmates/AmazonFlex/eBay/Amazon
> 
> This _plus _my full time job; I also have other smaller revenue streams and will be launching new additional efforts unrelated to rideshare or delivery.
> 
> In total I could have 10+ revenue streams. If you can setup passive revenue streams that is an ideal scenario.


No no no no no. Wrong. You're supposed to open only one app at a time, then sit in a parking lot during non-surge hours, waiting as long as you need to until you feel taken advantage of.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> The ONLY thing I'm saying in THIS thread is that driving for Uber indisputably increases your wear and tear on your vehicle as well as exposing you to risk.


Any part of your life that requires you to drive increases the wear and tear on your vehicle and exposes you to risk. The difference is I get paid for it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

unPat said:


> I have drove 25k so far and have no problems with my car . I change my oil regularly and rotate my tires properly.
> I think you need to do those maintenance when you reach that certain mileage regardless you drive for uber or not.
> The only thing I dread the most is the speed bumps on these gated community and apartments. Some of them are so high and so close to each other it mess up your suspension.


25,000 miles! Wow! Amazing that you've had no issues!

Come back in another 225,000 ubering and let us know how it's going.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> So... it is profitable for you, even though it's not a job (wouldn't that make Uber a charity?) but it's also a "scheme" that needs to be "exposed." Got it.


I know you're not that clueless, you're just pretending to be so others get confused.

I could drive all day long for Uber and work at a net loss, or I could select to drive when it surges or there is a high enough boost to make it worth my time, gas, and wear and tear on my car.

Since those times are few and far between, I have a lot of time to spend here exposing the scheme. But I'd rather work 10 hours for $20 bucks an hour, than 40 hours for $8 bucks an hour. Get it?

I think the people watching this thread get it.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

agtg said:


> I'd love to see the break down in how you paid for all this, and rent, utilities, food, all that boring stuff that's not as exciting as paying off a $23,000 car loan in 25 months.


Regular job is enough to cover living expenses and rent. The activities I do for fun don't cost me anything. I watch tv, play basketball, and video games. I'll go out with friends once every 2 weeks or so but thats about it.Uber covers student loan ,car note and insurance. I also deduct from my regular income (every 2 weeks to account for the taxes uber doesnt take so Im not in tax trouble in April. My gross net from uber from january to now averages to about 4 k a month working 4 days a week and about 30-40 hours a week. Take out 2500 for the car,insurance and student loan. Thats 1500 left each month. Accounting for car depreciation, gas, other maintenance costs,lawyers fees for tickets,etc, lets go to the extreme and call that 1 k a month EVERY month. I still save 500 a month. Im good man.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

agtg said:


> I know you're not that clueless, you're just pretending to be so others get confused.
> 
> I could drive all day long for Uber and work at a net loss, or I could select to drive when it surges or there is a high enough boost to make it worth my time, gas, and wear and tear on my car.
> 
> ...


I could volunteer to flip burgers at McDonalds, but that would be, you know, dumb.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> Regular job is enough to cover living expenses and rent. The activities I do for fun don't cost me anything. I watch tv, play basketball, and video games. I'll go out with friends once every 2 weeks or so but thats about it.Uber covers student loan ,car note and insurance. I also deduct from my regular income (every 2 weeks to account for the taxes uber doesnt take so Im not in tax trouble in April. My gross net from uber from january to now averages to about 4 k a month working 4 days a week and about 30-40 hours a week. Take out 2500 for the car,insurance and student loan. Thats 1500 left each month. Accounting for car depreciation, gas, other maintenance costs,lawyers fees for tickets,etc, lets go to the extreme and call that 1 k a month EVERY month. I still save 500 a month. Im good man.


Wait a second, you said you've made almost $60K driving this year and you work a regular day job? Something stinks here. Something doesn't add up. For you to pull in 60k in 10 months you would have to bring in $6,000 a month driving. And you do this outside of a regular job? Right...


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 25,000 miles! Wow! Amazing that you've had no issues!
> 
> Come back in another 225,000 ubering and let us know how it's going.


Not sure what point you are grasping at, but it looks exhausting. Yes, a vehicle will have issues after 250,000 miles. Did you hear anyone claim otherwise?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Bwood said:


> this place has a lot of whining, but there is one thing in particular that really bothers me and that is when people talk about "destroying your car".
> 
> as someone that has a full time job and only ubers part time, I do not understand where the difference lies between my 50 mile a day commute to work and driving for uber as work. or driving to say san diego or las vegas for vacation. why do we only say things like "you're destroying your car" when it comes to ubering?
> 
> ...


How many times do you hit the brakes on your 25 mile drive to work? How many times do you hit your brakes in 25 miles of ubering?

I'm willing to bet that it's a factor of 20-30 TIMES as much. This is one part and the part that is easiest to explain.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

agtg said:


> Wait a second, you said you've made almost $60K driving this year and you work a regular day job? Something stinks here. Something doesn't add up. For you to pull in 60k in 10 months you would have to bring in $6,000 a month driving. And you do this outside of a regular job? Right...


 Not quite 60 k yet. Ill add up my total pay statements and give you the exact amount later(still at work and that is time consuming). Its at least 40 k though. And the first 2 months before I got my full time job, I was doing well past 40 hours a week from uber since I drove about 13 days every 2 weeks.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> Not quite 60 k yet. Ill add up my total pay statements and give you the exact amount later(still at work and that is time consuming). Its at least 40 k though. And the first 2 months before I got my full time job, I was doing well past 40 hours a week from uber since I drove about 13 days every 2 weeks.


Dude, you just back-pedaled $20,000!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

There is some truth to the concept of killing a car. If you have a new car you are in the period where the car depreciates the most. Factor in the Uber mileage and you are eating up the cars value. You wont get a good return financially on a 2015 model car with 90,000 miles on it, especially when most other cars from that year will be between 15 and 30,000 miles. That said, I dont think part time driving kills a car anymore than a road trip.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

agtg said:


> Wait a second, you said you've made almost $60K driving this year and you work a regular day job? Something stinks here. Something doesn't add up. For you to pull in 60k in 10 months you would have to bring in $6,000 a month driving. And you do this outside of a regular job? Right...


let's be fair

max his 30-40 hrs up to 40

he works 160 hours a Month ubering and brings in 4k gross

That's 25/hr. If he's doing select or black in a great high-demand situation that could be possible.


Wardell Curry said:


> Not quite 60 k yet. Ill add up my total pay statements and give you the exact amount later(still at work and that is time consuming). Its at least 40 k though. And the first 2 months before I got my full time job, I was doing well past 40 hours a week from uber since I drove about 13 days every 2 weeks.


yikes, i hadn't seen this post


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> That's 25/hr. If he's doing select or black in a great high-demand situation that could be possible.


I make $20/hr on a good day and $30/hr on a great day, and I don't do Select or Black.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bwood said:


> my situation may be different from yours as a part time driver, but you are naming things that are all common activities for your car to go through ona daily basis unless you live alone, no friends, no family, and drive only a few minutes to work and never leave town.
> 
> what it boils down to is, what is the difference between putting in 50 miles driving to work and running errands or 50 miles driving to the beach or something and ubering for 50 miles while making a profit? why is ubering referred to as "destroying" than "using"?


I had a van I drove delivering magazines. The driver's side door was opened and closed many times a day. The hinges became warped and it didn't close without being slammed. Then one day the door handle broke off in my hand. The sliding door on the other side didn't run smoothly anymore and eventually wouldn't close all the way without slamming it.

Had I been commuting, not opening and closing those doors so many times, I'm pretty sure that wouldn't have happened. And that's just one example. It applies to the battery, the starter, the seats etc. Repeated use wears everything out at an accelerated rate.

The extra weight is an issue. Most people don't always have passengers. So there is automatically added weight compared to the rest of your driving. Plus every time a pax enters or leaves your car there's an opportunity for damage: high heels hitting your doors and center console, nails scratching paint around the door handles, and the inside of the door, food or drink allowed or smuggled in being spilt, mud and water tracked in not once, but 40 times, so more of it. Plus every time you pull over your chances of a door ding, door hit by a passing car, being rearended by another car all go up.

Also, when you commute you know the trip, you are less likely to have an accident because you're in unfamiliar territory. Less likely to hit potholes as much because you learn where they are.
Even pizza is better for that reason as you're staying in one area you know well.

I have driven for money one way or another since 1991. A mile commercially is more wear and tear than a mile of "regular" use most of the time. Add on that even if the miles were equal, whether you call it using or destroying, you are adding miles you wouldn't otherwise have driven, so you're using or destroying it FASTER. Bear in mind your car will IDLE a lot more, which is wear and tear that you don't even see in miles. Doing that in the heat here is really rough on the car.

By the way, you mentioned driving 100 miles with $100 profit. That's not possible in most markets without major surge. Full time you'll be lucky to get that much surge. At 30 miles an hour where I am your net from uber is 78 cents per mile (new driver, 72% of 87c/11c rates). BEFORE ANY EXPENSES AND DEAD MILES. And it doesn't surge much because of so many drivers.

We call it destroying because you can cause 100,000 miles of "regular use" damage to the car in less than half the miles ubering. And now you've doubled your expected mileage (in most cases, not all, if that person had a very long commute). So if you expected to keep your car 5 years and 100,000 miles, now you're at 100,000 in 2.5 years, but you've done 200,000 worth of damage. It's "destroyed."


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> Not quite 60 k yet. Ill add up my total pay statements and give you the exact amount later(still at work and that is time consuming). Its at least 40 k though. And the first 2 months before I got my full time job, I was doing well past 40 hours a week from uber since I drove about 13 days every 2 weeks.


That is quite the backpedal man.

Lol 40 K is a lot different than 60k. Dont make up your numbers man, no need to impress us.

No way you are making 4K a month on X only driving part time.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

I've grossed $15/hr over a 70hr (full-time driving) week on uberx. I thought I did a darn good job that week.
usually it was more 10-15 range, unless I only drove 20 surging hours or something.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> Not quite 60 k yet. Ill add up my total pay statements and give you the exact amount later(still at work and that is time consuming). Its at least 40 k though. And the first 2 months before I got my full time job, I was doing well past 40 hours a week from uber since I drove about 13 days every 2 weeks.


I swear I gave up my tinfoil hat months ago... but are you running Uber Black on that Accord of yours, how is your insurance $500 a month and you be ok with that? I have Commercial Rideshare Insurance and I don't pay nearly that much...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I swear I gave up my tinfoil hat months ago... but are you running Uber Black on that Accord of yours, how is your insurance $500 a month and you be ok with that? I have Commercial Rideshare Insurance and I don't pay nearly that much...


Are you surprised? Does anything in his story make sense or add up?


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> That is quite the backpedal man. Lol 40 K is a lot different than 60k. Dont make up your numbers man, no need to impress us.


Yes, hahaha lol OMG LOL, but it's still 40K that he wouldn't have otherwise made, and it's on top of his regular gig. Those of us who actually make ride sharing work for us know that it's worth it. Those of you who cannot make ride sharing work for you really should do something else commensurate with your job skills. Common sense, folks.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ok, here's some math for those of you who want more schooling. This past weekend I drove 15 hours and made $400. That averages out to $26.67/hr., which is more than three times minimum wage in my state. Sunday was particularly bad because of road closures, but whatever, let's leave it in. I don't drive Select or Black, and most of the rides are X. There were a few low surges in there, but nothing spectacular.

Multiply that $400 over the course of a year and I'll make over $20,000 entirely in my off hours (and that's assuming that I don't take a single rider on my way home from my regular job every day, which could add another 3-4K). My vehicle cost me $13,000. At the end of a single year I could drive the damn thing off a cliff, buy another one to replace it, and still show a profit.

Now keep in mind, I won't actually drive it off a cliff. That was an extreme example to illustrate the absolute worst case of "wear and tear and depreciation." If I have to buy new tires or get a brake job or fix a few dents or scratches or replace a door hinge, it will cost less than driving the vehicle off a cliff and buying another one, right? So even considering the worst case scenario, I Am Still Making A Profit. If you cannot ride share and make a profit, that doesn't make ride sharing a "scheme." It means that You Should Do Something Else.


----------



## TrollAlert (Oct 10, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Those of you who cannot make ride sharing work for you really should do something else commensurate with your job skills. Common sense, folks.


I agree. There are a lot of disgruntled/disillusioned people on here that thought Ubering would be easy money. They want things handed to them freely. The fact is, it's work. If you haven't spent the time and energy on how to make it work for you, this is not your line of work.

One thing I can say about Bwood, the one that started this post, he is constantly on this forum asking questions and following through on leads.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Blackout 702 said:


> Not sure what point you are grasping at, but it looks exhausting. Yes, a vehicle will have issues after 250,000 miles. Did you hear anyone claim otherwise?


Seemed like you were boasting you had no issues at 25,000. Like somehow that proved something.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Blackout 702 said:


> Yes, hahaha lol OMG LOL, but it's still 40K that he wouldn't have otherwise made, and it's on top of his regular gig. Those of us who actually make ride sharing work for us know that it's worth it. Those of you who cannot make ride sharing work for you really should do something else commensurate with your job skills. Common sense, folks.


Didn't UberPool just start in Vegas?


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Seemed like you were boasting you had no issues at 25,000. Like somehow that proved something.


Not me. And the person who said they had no issues wasn't "boasting," they were merely pointing out that they had no issues. And having no issues at 25K miles vs. having no issues at 250K miles is apples and oranges.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

2016 HONDA ACCORD (14,531MILES)
TRADE-IN VALUE = $15,715

2016 HONDA ACCORD-U (50,000MILES)(UBER EDITION)
TRADE-IN VALUE = $13,659


Assuming your dealership wasn't funky about the mileage. 
Pretty soon we'll have to wear a scarlet 'U'. Instead of sewing it on, it goes on our insurance, and carfax


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> 2016 HONDA ACCORD (14,531MILES)
> TRADE-IN VALUE = $15,715
> 
> 2016 HONDA ACCORD-U (50,000MILES)(UBER EDITION)
> TRADE-IN VALUE = $13,659


Does the Uber Edition come with water and gum? Because otherwise, 1-star.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Look, if you are going to use facts, math, and logic, you need to stop participating in this conversation.


LOL

Well, some might find it odd, but facts math and logic are what every successful business uses to be successful.
Look, I don't think anyone would claim that uber can never be worth doing. What I hear, and see personally, is that at BASE RATES it will 'destroy your car' because like it or not, cars have a life span, and like it or not, the more you drive it the shorter its life gets. 
The reason I say 'at base rates' is because I think most everyone has dollar amount goals every week. Whether it be $200 or $1500, we have a goal, and keep driving until we hit it. So, if we drive at base rates, we have to spend way more time, put way more miles and more wear and tear on the vehicle.
If you were using your vehicle for strictly personal use, it would last quite a bit longer than if used for uber. I have only been doing this for 8 months, and already notice that my back seats are getting a little wrinkly and worn. I'll be spending a couple hundred on some seat covers soon. That I would never consider if I just used it for personal use.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

LASAC_BER said:


> LOL
> 
> Well, some might find it odd, but facts math and logic are what every successful business uses to be successful.
> Look, I don't think anyone would claim that uber can never be worth doing. What I hear, and see personally, is that at BASE RATES it will 'destroy your car' because like it or not, cars have a life span, and like it or not, the more you drive it the shorter its life gets.
> ...


I understand all of that, but saying that your vehicle wears out faster if you use it for more than just personal use completely misses the point. If in one single unit of measurement (time, miles, whatever) the amount of money that you earned is at all greater than the amount of depreciation (and taxes, and all other costs incurred), you have profited. If the amount of money that you earned is greatly more than the amount of depreciation, then you have profited greatly. See my previous illustration.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Does the Uber Edition come with water and gum? Because otherwise, 1-star.


No, it comes with the stench of puke and other nasty smells.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Oscarthegrouch said:


> No, it comes with the stench of puke and other nasty smells.


5 Stars! Also, would you mind waiting while I do some quick shopping?


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> 5 Stars! Also, would you mind waiting while I do some quick shopping?


At $0.15 a minute minus ubers take, take your time. I've got all day.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Lol, when you do the test drive, you are pressured to take 5 salesman along with you.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Oscarthegrouch said:


> At $0.15 a minute minus ubers take, take your time. I've got all day.


Awesome. Do you have an aux cord? And a phone charger? And a baby seat? And a bottle opener for my beer? And a puke bag also for my beer?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Ok, here's some math for those of you who want more schooling. This past weekend I drove 15 hours and made $400. That averages out to $26.67/hr., which is more than three times minimum wage in my state. Sunday was particularly bad because of road closures, but whatever, let's leave it in. I don't drive Select or Black, and most of the rides are X. There were a few low surges in there, but nothing spectacular.
> 
> Multiply that $400 over the course of a year and I'll make over $20,000 entirely in my off hours (and that's assuming that I don't take a single rider on my way home from my regular job every day, which could add another 3-4K). My vehicle cost me $13,000. At the end of a single year I could drive the damn thing off a cliff, buy another one to replace it, and still show a profit.
> 
> Now keep in mind, I won't actually drive it off a cliff. That was an extreme example to illustrate the absolute worst case of "wear and tear and depreciation." If I have to buy new tires or get a brake job or fix a few dents or scratches or replace a door hinge, it will cost less than driving the vehicle off a cliff and buying another one, right? So even considering the worst case scenario, I Am Still Making A Profit. If you cannot ride share and make a profit, that doesn't make ride sharing a "scheme." It means that You Should Do Something Else.


Seeing that you're in LV you probably pull in a bunch of that money by getting cash for every person you bring to each strip club. But that kind of money has nothing to do with Uber.

That's like a prostitute who makes some extra cash turning tricks in the ladies room while she's on shift at the 7/11. That doesn't make working at 7/11 is a good paying gig.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> I've grossed $15/hr over a 70hr (full-time driving) week on uberx. I thought I did a darn good job that week.
> usually it was more 10-15 range, unless I only drove 20 surging hours or something.


And I think that's typical for most drivers in most markets. I now average around $20-22 bucks an hour working only surge and boost. When I first started, and I was grinding, it was more like $8-12 an hour while wearing out my vehicle at an accelerated rate.

I'd rather work a lot less, make a lot more, and keep looking for a better job while I expose this scheme here to warn others.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

agtg said:


> Seeing that you're in LV you probably pull in a bunch of that money by getting cash for every person you bring to each strip club. But that kind of money has nothing to do with Uber.
> 
> That's like a prostitute who makes some extra cash turning tricks in the ladies room while she's on shift at the 7/11. That doesn't make working at 7/11 is a good paying gig.


I've never taken a passenger to a strip club, and therefore never received any payment from said strip club, and therefore your entire point (plus the silly comparison) is entirely nullified. Wanna play some more?


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Awesome. Do you have an aux cord? And a phone charger? And a baby seat? And a bottle opener for my beer? And a puke bag also for my beer?


I draw the line with the baby seat, other than that I'm good to go. I'll even provide the beer.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Wanna play some more?


LV should be easy enough to pull in that kind of money.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

i must be in the wrong market :/


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

agtg said:


> And I think that's typical for most drivers in most markets. I now average around $20-22 bucks an hour working only surge and boost. When I first started, and I was grinding, it was more like $8-12 an hour while wearing out my vehicle at an accelerated rate.
> 
> I'd rather work a lot less, make a lot more, and keep looking for a better job while I expose this scheme here to warn others.


You keep talking about how smart you are and how much money you make, and yet you keep referring to your job as a "scheme." It's like, oh I don't know...


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

agtg said:


> LV should be easy enough to pull in that kind of money.


Yeah, it's a great scheme. The way we scheme the scheme around here is such a scheme. I hope no one exposes our scheme.


----------



## TrollAlert (Oct 10, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Yeah, it's a great scheme. The way we scheme the scheme around here is such a scheme. I hope no one exposes our scheme.


LOL!!!


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

agtg said:


> Seeing that you're in LV you probably pull in a bunch of that money by getting cash for every person you bring to each strip club. But that kind of money has nothing to do with Uber.
> 
> That's like a prostitute who makes some extra cash turning tricks in the ladies room while she's on shift at the 7/11. That doesn't make working at 7/11 is a good paying gig.


EVERYONE KNOWS YOU GET A FREE LIMO RIDE WHEN YOU GO TO A STRIP CLUB!!!!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bwood said:


> EVERYONE KNOWS YOU GET A FREE LIMO RIDE WHEN YOU GO TO A STRIP CLUB!!!!!


Yup, walking down the strip you get free limo ride offers to the strip club ever 5 feet.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> You keep talking about how smart you are and how much money you make, and yet you keep referring to your job as a "scheme." It's like, oh I don't know...


Any industry in a first world economy should afford a living wage. Uber won't afford that because they are so greedy, and filthy with their schemes to oppress and defraud drivers.

In my market, I couldn't even carry my car loan driving only surge and boost because Uber has destroyed surge by flooding the market with new drivers. It's spare money until I find a real job, and that's why it's so corrupt because the base rates could easily be double and riders wouldn't even flinch.

As it is, they've ostensibly raised rates without giving drivers a single penny extra through their "up front" pricing scam (riders pay more, drivers get nothing, Uber pockets the rest).

You've destroyed any credibility with your garbage in this thread.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Yeah, it's a great scheme. The way we scheme the scheme around here is such a scheme. I hope no one exposes our scheme.


You can keep trolling me. You will be run off eventually like the rest of the Uber shills the last 6 months.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Yeah, it's a great scheme. The way we scheme the scheme around here is such a scheme. I hope no one exposes our scheme.


$20 bucks an hour isn't good money driving your own vehicle around. It's pretty much the minimum anyone could work at it without operating at a loss. And LV is one of those borderline markets that's just barely better than smaller ones. That was my point.

But if you want to prove yourself and all that good money, go ahead and post some screenshots of your earnings and your hours. Math is a cruel mistress to Uber fools.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

agtg said:


> Any industry in a first world economy should afford a living wage. Uber won't afford that because they are so greedy, and filthy with their schemes to oppress and defraud drivers.
> 
> In my market, I couldn't even carry my car loan driving only surge and boost because Uber has destroyed surge by flooding the market with new drivers. It's spare money until I find a real job, and that's why it's so corrupt because the base rates could easily be double and riders wouldn't even flinch.
> 
> ...


Lol, you know that Uber makes money off of the rides that you do, right? So every time you take a ride, you make money for a company that you consider corrupt. You keep them in business. You empower the bad guys, because it makes you money.

You've destroyed any credibility that you never had.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Lol, you know that Uber makes money off of the rides that you do, right? So every time you take a ride, you make money for a company that you consider corrupt. You keep them in business. You empower the bad guys, because it makes you money.
> 
> You've destroyed any credibility that you never had.


I thought so.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

agtg said:


> $20 bucks an hour isn't good money driving your own vehicle around.


Yeah, you're right. You should quit doing it.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

agtg said:


> Math is a cruel mistress to Uber fools.


Obviously, but there are classes you can take.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

This thread was created to troll me because of a comment I made about "destroying" your car driving for Uber in another thread. Bwood, Blackout, and trollscheme are the new batch of Uber shills from their corporate offices.

Uber hates my guts because I speak so plainly and articulately about the key elements of their ripoff. The deepest, darkest secret of this scheme is wear and tear because it creeps up so slowly upon it's victims.

They're not the only ones, though, this scheme has been going on for years in the trucking industry. "Independent" drivers there have been slowly getting beaten down due to the actual costs to operate and actual profit in an ever-diminishing payout per mile.

Even the post office will compensate you $30 per day for every day you use your own vehicle.

But Uber has these shills running around this forum trying to convince people they can make up for that by "hustling" $3 dollar fares 20 times a day.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bwood said:


> this place has a lot of whining, but there is one thing in particular that really bothers me and that is when people talk about "destroying your car".
> 
> as someone that has a full time job and only ubers part time, I do not understand where the difference lies between my 50 mile a day commute to work and driving for uber as work. or driving to say san diego or las vegas for vacation. why do we only say things like "you're destroying your car" when it comes to ubering?
> 
> ...


After 16000 miles part time job and replacing my hub breaking, tires and breaks. I say YES it is more wear on my car then I would have ever put on it if I didn't drive for Uber....


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

agtg said:


> This thread was created to troll me because of a comment I made about "destroying" your car driving for Uber in another thread. Bwood, Blackout, and trollscheme are the new batch of Uber shills from their corporate offices.
> 
> Uber hates my guts because I speak so plainly and articulately about the key elements of their ripoff. The deepest, darkest secret of this scheme is wear and tear because it creeps up so slowly upon it's victims.
> 
> ...


Oh man, you lost me at how articulate you are! Someone needs a hug. Also, please be aware that paranoia is treatable.


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

lol this thread is classic


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

TrollAlert said:


> That's a lot of miles! Why didn't you ask him, or at least include in your post, how much did he make Ubering and how many of those miles were spent Ubering? Has he had any vehicle problems? Does he regularly maintain his vehicle?
> 
> You're leaving a lot of valuable information out. Please be truthful if you decide to respond.


He was a full time Uber driver, it's not polite to ask someone how much they make... He said his last Sienna went to 350,000 miles!


----------



## TrollAlert (Oct 10, 2016)

LAuberX said:


> He was a full time Uber driver, it's not polite to ask someone how much they make... He said his last Sienna went to 350,000 miles!


You're still leaving out important information.


----------



## TrollAlert (Oct 10, 2016)

agtg said:


> This thread was created to troll me


In Internet slang, a troll is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people, by posting inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community with the intent of provoking readers into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal, on-topic discussion, often for the troll's amusement.

I don't see where anyone has done that on this thread.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

agtg

"This thread was created to troll me because of a comment I made about 'destroying' your car driving for Uber in another thread. Bwood, Blackout, and trollscheme are the new batch of Uber shills from their corporate offices."

Careful guys, he's on to us. Use Protocol B-52 and meet up at the designated location. Don't forget your cyanide pill and your decoder ring.

"Uber hates my guts because I speak so plainly and articulately about the key elements of their ripoff."

We're still talking about the "ripoff" that you work for, correct?

"The deepest, darkest secret of this scheme is wear and tear because it creeps up so slowly upon it's victims."

It's true, vehicle wear and tear is a deep, dark secret. That's why there's an auto mechanic on literally every corner.

"They're not the only ones, though, this scheme has been going on for years in the trucking industry. 'Independent' drivers there have been slowly getting beaten down due to the actual costs to operate and actual profit in an ever-diminishing payout per mile."

The beatings will continue. It's part of the scheme.

"Even the post office will compensate you $30 per day for every day you use your own vehicle."

And yet you drive for Uber. Interesting.

"But Uber has these shill running around this forum trying to convince people they can make up for that by 'hustling' $3 dollar fares 20 times a day."

You realize you're still describing the job you choose to do job, right?


----------



## TrollAlert (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm signing off. I have to go to work


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

TrollAlert said:


> In Internet slang, a troll is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people, by posting inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community with the intent of provoking readers into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal, on-topic discussion, often for the troll's amusement.
> 
> I don't see where anyone has done that on this thread.


Um... I'm, uh... I'm a little bit amused.

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## TrollAlert (Oct 10, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Um... I'm, uh... I'm a little bit amused.
> 
> *hangs head in shame*


Okay, okay...I'll admit, I too am amused.

Now I have to go make some money.


----------



## Geo305 (Sep 4, 2016)

Bwood said:


> this place has a lot of whining, but there is one thing in particular that really bothers me and that is when people talk about "destroying your car".
> 
> as someone that has a full time job and only ubers part time, I do not understand where the difference lies between my 50 mile a day commute to work and driving for uber as work. or driving to say san diego or las vegas for vacation. why do we only say things like "you're destroying your car" when it comes to ubering?
> 
> ...


Look at this video and think about your car as your business.





Dont forget tolls and cleaning your car.

When I used to drive for uber it was about $200 a month on tolls and $20 week to have my car handwashed.

Here was my total:

Down $2,500 for a used car

Gas $30 a day for 5 days $600 month
Insurance $225 month
Tolls roughly $200 month
Car payment $400 month for 3 years
Oil change every month $25 cheap
Cost for runing a business $1,450

Make on average with uber for three months $2,400 tax not included.

Profit about $800 a month working 160/hours a month.

The car value is diminished and who benefits Uber.

Do not do this for a living!
The good news I have savings but others dont this is a trap and all soon to be drivers must know.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Bwood said:


> why is ubering referred to as "destroying" than "using"?


Just watch. Driving larger markets is much like this. Notice how the driver here accepted the service dog into his car, like you are supposed to?






You want tips you say? Drive like this.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Destroying/killing your car is not literal . It's exaggeration for effect. Like when you open your monthly credit card bill, see the new balance and then say, "I'll kill my wife when she gets home". It doesn't necesarily mean that you're actually going to execute your wife.


Would it be wrong if you did? I mean if she did something like knock over,your motorcycle. It would be justifiable, right?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

TrollAlert said:


> In Internet slang, a troll is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people, by posting inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community with the intent of provoking readers into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal, on-topic discussion, often for the troll's amusement.
> 
> I don't see where anyone has done that on this thread.


So you missed the part where Bwood saw my comment in another thread and created this thread to troll me? Do I really need to teach the troll about trolling?


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick 
You are hereby awarded 12 Internet Points.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Just watch. Driving larger markets is much like this. Notice how the driver here accepted the service dog into his car, like you are supposed to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

agtg said:


> Do I really need to teach the troll about trolling?


I think it was George Bush who said, "Troll me once, shame on the troll. Troll me twice, you can't scheme the schemer."


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

agtg said:


> It's not a "job," it's a "scheme." Jobs have benefits, a regular hourly wage, consistency, reliability, you know, stuff people who actually want to work need to survive.


I guess people who are self employed don't have jobs. Brilliant observation.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Dealing with Uber shills is a lot like bumping a crotch-rocket off the road with a muscle car, too easy...


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

TrollAlert said:


> Blackout is cool. He's genuine.


He better stay away from children or the zookeeper will shoot him.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Bwood said:


> this place has a lot of whining, but there is one thing in particular that really bothers me and that is when people talk about "destroying your car".


For the sake of argument, let's say the full time drivers are "full of it" (which, as a part time driver, I don't this is the case, but let's play it by your frame of mind). Let's say a full time driver is online 60 to 70 hours a week. I did do this one week when I was off my first job. Let's say you are doing your part time thing and you are only online for 20 hours a week or a little more. Full time drivers are placing more mileage on their vehicles, which means wear and tear. Yes, agreed, vehicles are built to endure a lot, but there are many road hazards that can cause problems to one's vehicle. Certainly, you can understand this. To question what happens to one person's car in one city versus another city seems a little disingenuous. Weather conditions in Miami are not the same as in Buffalo. Roads in Seattle are not the same in Phoenix. Drivers in Houston are not the same as drivers in Boston. There are strong variances and variables that exist everywhere.



Bwood said:


> cars are meant to be driven, and you need to keep up on maintenance regardless if you're using it for ubering or not. stop finding things to complain about.


You are disillusioned. I have two vehicles, my Prius V, which has about 35k miles and I have had it for almost 40 months. I have my Prius C, which is entirely and solely is being used for Uber. It is an Uber lease and the rate was very reasonable. I have had this vehicle since AUGUST 2016. We are now in November and that is 3 months. That vehicle now has over 11k miles on it. That, my friend, is far from the norm and the "meant to be driven" mentality you have provided. Let's say I use your analogy you provided and that I drove that vehicle 25 miles to and from work and let's account for a reasonable amount of weekend travel, without Uber. In three months, with that sort of driving, I would be at about 3500 miles logged, not 11k logged on the vehicle. I would not be near my first maintenance trip, but now I am taking that vehicle for the SECOND trip for maintenance in 3 MONTHS. Again, this is me driving the vehicle for uber, PART TIME. Fortunately, this vehicle will eventually be returned to the dealership and there is no sweat from me on it, but if this was my personal vehicle, forget about it. I would just log additional hours at my first job on OT.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

agtg said:


> Dude, you just back-pedaled $20,000!


 The exact total I made is $55,749.15 from January 28, 2016 when I started Uber to now. January 28- March 28 was full time. In August and July when Uber had a higher boost promotion, I was driving every week day from about 5 PM to 12 am and also weekends. In September , I went back to 4-5 days a week.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I guess people who are self employed don't have jobs. Brilliant observation.


Didn't Uber just rip you off this week? Sorry to see you're so faithful to your master.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

agtg said:


> Didn't Uber just rip you off this week? Sorry to see you're so faithful to your master.


Really? How so? Fill me in.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I swear I gave up my tinfoil hat months ago... but are you running Uber Black on that Accord of yours, how is your insurance $500 a month and you be ok with that? I have Commercial Rideshare Insurance and I don't pay nearly that much...


Commercial Insurance in New York City is more expensive than what you have in Atlanta. You can't even begin to compare the 2. A person with just one speeding ticket over 20 mph could pay as much as 700 a month for insurance here for a vehicle that only qualifies for uberX. The TLC takes your driving record seriously if you didn't know.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Really? How so? Fill me in.


I believe I saw you post about getting refund scammed.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

agtg said:


> Dealing with Uber shills is a lot like bumping a crotch-rocket off the road with a muscle car, too easy...


Dealing with the delusional is even easier. But please stick around. You're funny.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

agtg said:


> I believe I saw you post about getting refund scammed.


Yer gonna have to refresh my memory. But I will look in my posts to see what your talking about.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

agtg said:


> This thread was created to troll me because of a comment I made about "destroying" your car driving for Uber in another thread. Bwood, Blackout, and trollscheme are the new batch of Uber shills from their corporate offices.
> 
> Uber hates my guts because I speak so plainly and articulately about the key elements of their ripoff. The deepest, darkest secret of this scheme is wear and tear because it creeps up so slowly upon it's victims.
> 
> ...


I doubt Uner care or gives any thought to anything you have to say. You just aren't importaint to them.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

7 pages of arguing already over whether "destroying" is the right word to use for what Ubering does to a car. This should be resolved; there are many other things to argue about which are much more urgent.

I think we can agree that Ubering accelerates depreciation expense, it increases maintenance expense and it can result in damage to vehicles by pax and others.


----------



## AusChameleon (Nov 15, 2016)

ok, as a part time driver, I don't factor Rego, car payments, insurance etc into my 'uber costs' because these are costs I would pay anyway. Uber helps me pay them.
But, I would be a fool not to factor in extra wear and tear, maintenance, tyres, depreciation on my car.
If I typically do 10k kms per year, and I'm now doing 30k driving with Uber, when I go to sell my car in 5 years time, my car will be worth a LOT less than it would if I hadn't ubered. You can't NOT take that into consideration. They are a cost of driving for Uber. Now personally, it's a cost I'm willing to bear, if my car is worth nothing in 5 years, because of Uber, and I've made the cost of my car over that time with Uber, then Uber gave me a free car. That's ok by me, because I Uber part time, don't especially need the money. But for people looking at a full time job, they may find, they are better off getting a job elsewhere, because it's more profitable to do so, once they take their costs into consideration.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Typical deprecation for a car is 15% of the value each year, and that's if it's cared for in a typical manner averaging around 12,000 miles a year use.

Knowing the average grinder is logging 40,000 miles a year, with almost as many arses climbing in and out during that time, I think we can presume you're conservative if you estimate a 35-45% depreciation on the value of your car in a year.

YOU WILL EAT UP A BRAND NEW CAR IN TWO YEARS!!!!!!

So if you aren't paying off the note before then, you're taking a bath. And I haven't seen anyone prove with earnings and hours that they can afford to do that. No one!

And Blackout 702 is still welcome to show us his stats if this gig is so awesome for him and his car. Otherwise, he's just another tumbleweed blowing through this place until Uber corporate assigns him a new moniker.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> I think it was George Bush who said, "Troll me once, shame on the troll. Troll me twice, you can't scheme the schemer."


I thought it was .... Troll me once, drone you twice.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I doubt Uner care or gives any thought to anything you have to say. You just aren't importaint to them.


Shhh! Stop that!

*eh-hem*

agtg You are very, very important to Uber. You are their... I mean "our" greatest foe. We shake in our boots and tremble at the thought of your mighty powers of logic and deduction. You have figured out our scheme, and we are scheming our best to out-scheme you at this!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

agtg said:


> Typical deprecation for a car is 15% of the value each year, and that's if it's cared for in a typical manner averaging around 12,000 miles a year use.
> 
> Knowing the average grinder is logging 40,000 miles a year, with almost as many arses climbing in and out during that time, I think we can presume you're conservative if you estimate a 35-45% depreciation on the value of your car in a year.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a bet to me......you ready to put up?


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

agtg said:


> I think we can presume you're conservative if you estimate a 35-45% depreciation on the value of your car in a year.


Wait, so if I do this for 3 years, then the car dealer will owe me?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

AusChameleon said:


> ok, as a part time driver, I don't factor Rego, car payments, insurance etc into my 'uber costs' because these are costs I would pay anyway. Uber helps me pay them.
> But, I would be a fool not to factor in extra wear and tare, maintenance, tyres, depreciation on my car.
> If I typically do 10k kms per year, and I'm now doing 30k driving with Uber, when I go to sell my car in 5 years time, my car will be worth a LOT less than it would if I hadn't ubered. You can't NOT take that into consideration. They are a cost of driving for Uber. Now personally, it's a cost I'm willing to bear, if my car is worth nothing in 5 years, because of Uber, and I've made the cost of my car over that time with Uber, then Uber gave me a free car. That's ok by me, because I Uber part time, don't especially need the money. But for people looking at a full time job, they may find, they are better off getting a job eslewhere, because it's more profitable to do so, once they take their costs into consideration.


Very true. Fact is in many markets this isn't going to work out as a full time job. The rates just are not there.

What I find strange is, people are upset about this.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

agtg said:


> Typical deprecation for a car is 15% of the value each year, and that's if it's cared for in a typical manner averaging around 12,000 miles a year use.
> 
> Knowing the average grinder is logging 40,000 miles a year, with almost as many arses climbing in and out during that time, I think we can presume you're conservative if you estimate a 35-45% depreciation on the value of your car in a year.
> 
> ...


 Im pretty sure my car will still be working just fine when it is paid off in 2 years even with 80 k miles on it but ok. Even if I have to replace some parts, it won't be a total failure. I bought it December 28, 2015 and it has been 10.5 months. Changed 1 tire. That's it and I keep up with routine maintenance. Every thing else checks out fine. But you're telling me by the end of next year, the car will be done? Haha, I'll be here next year when that isn't the case.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I'm telling ya, set the bet.


What bet? The wager is he can save his credibility or lose it. And I've been around long enough to know how this will end.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

agtg said:


> What bet? The wager is he can save his credibility or lose it. And I've been around long enough to know how this will end.


I think you should man up and put up an equal amount of money against what ever he claims he has made. Put it in escrow, and the winner takes the money.

My bet is, you won't put your money where your mouth is.

Better yet, you should go on the offensive, challenge him to that bet.

Again, my guess is you won't. You're more about complaining to cover your short comings than being honest about reality.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I think you should man up and put up an equal amount of money against what ever he claims he has made. Put it in escrow, and the winner takes the money.
> 
> My bet is, you won't put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> ...


Your apathy towards this scheme reveals your heart in these matters. It will all come back to you eventually and you will realize you should have loved justice and embraced wisdom.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

agtg said:


> Show us the money. Let's see it. Prove me wrong with your stats. No photoshop, please. Hours and earnings. You're banking $25 bucks an hour, right?
> 
> I don't know how many people we've seen bragging about Uber and how great it is. When it comes down to it, they're logging 80 hours a week to the tune of $10 bucks an hour.
> 
> Talk is cheap, show us the money.


2597-500 is 2097 dollars over 62 hours. Thats 33.8 dollars per hour. How ya like me now playa?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

agtg said:


> Your apathy towards this scheme reveals your heart in these matters. It will all come back to you eventually and you will realize you should have loved justice and embraced wisdom.


Really? Do tell. How is my making a living doing this a moral short fall? How is being successful at something you are not successful doing, a bad thing?

What justice is it you are seeking?

Are you a victim in all matters that do t go your way? Or just when you don't get your way with Uber?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> 2597-500 is 2097 dollars over 62 hours. Thats 33.8 dollars per hour. How ya like me now playa?


You should always charge to show that information. Then, when they won't take the bet, show them a payout with a lesser amount. Keep the real one in case they take the bait.

What's funny is, they will claim it's false, but never have the confidence to take the bet.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> 2597-500 is 2097 dollars over 62 hours. Thats 33.8 dollars per hour. How ya like me now playa?


Thanks for posting this. Let's take a closer look at what you actually did there, because this is, after all, a thread on wear and tear and depreciation. You only did $119 extra on surge on all these fares. Overwhelmingly, you drove for base rates. This is called grinding for a reason.

Now... How much do you get paid base rate per mile in your market?


----------



## Geo305 (Sep 4, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> 2597-500 is 2097 dollars over 62 hours. Thats 33.8 dollars per hour. How ya like me now playa?


Haha really think all that is yours!
61 hours 2097 right .... How much of that is gas? $300? $400? How much for that black car? $1200 month? $900? You will lose that car Have fun spending that money.

Dont forget to pay uncle sam...


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

agtg said:


> Thanks for posting this. Let's take a closer look at what you actually did there, because this is, after all, a thread on wear and tear and depreciation. You only did $119 extra on surge on all these fares. Overwhelmingly, you drove for base rates. This is called grinding for a reason.
> 
> Now... How much do you get paid base rate per mile in your market?


 I will keep driving at my base rate which is 1.75 per mile,.35 per minute and a 2.55 base fare which is higher than select in mos markets. LOL. And my boost makes up for the low surge but whatever. My car has 33 k miles on it and I have already made 55k on the year. Assuming every mile driven has been for Uber with no personal miles(which isnt the case), thats still 1.66 per mile net.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Geo305 said:


> Haha really think all that is yours!
> 61 hours 2097 right .... How much of that is gas? $300? $400? How much for that black car? $1200 month? $900? You will lose that car Have fun spending that money.
> 
> Dont forget to pay uncle sam...


To be fair to him, it's impressive even for a grinder. But, yes, in the end you can't ignore the actual expense that went into generating that money. He is in NYC which has better rates than 90% of the markets around the globe, too.

Some wise Uber drive once noted that revenue is not the same thing as profit.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> I will keep driving at my base rate which is 1.75 per mile,.35 per minute and a 2.55 base fare which is higher than select in mos markets. LOL. And my boost makes up for the low surge but whatever. My car has 33 k miles on it and I have already made 55k on the year. Assuming every mile driven has been for Uber with no personal miles(which isnt the case), thats still 1.66 per mile net. You mad bro?


If those are your rates, you have absolutely no business coming into threads like this to declare Uber is so awesome without telling people you're making almost double the rate of anywhere else in the world. The majority of markets get compensated about 40% of that per mile.

In fact, NYC is likely the model for Uber regulation if it's to happen in other markets, but please don't act like this is "Uber." It's not like NYC in 90% of the markets around the globe.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

agtg said:


> If those are your rates, you have absolutely no business coming into threads like this to declare Uber is so awesome without telling people you're making almost double the rate of anywhere else in the world. The majority of markets get compensated about 40% of that per mile.
> 
> In fact, NYC is likely the model for Uber regulation if it's to happen in other markets, but please don't act like this is "Uber." It's not like NYC in 90% of the markets around the globe.


 Well it works for me. I don't care about the other markets because I don't operate there. And where did I declare Uber to be awesome? Please tell me where I said that. It is just helping me get out of student loans faster and still earn extra cash.


----------



## Geo305 (Sep 4, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I doubt Uner care or gives any thought to anything you have to say. You just aren't importaint to them.


This is true! You said it right but let there be more people waking up then we will see.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Geo305 said:


> This is true! You said it right but let there be more people waking up then we will see.


I think people already know this.

Every corporation works in the best interest of the company first. No company, no job.

With out anything to back this up....I think there is room to send more money to the drivers. But getting them to do that is the difficult part. I dont really need any of their perks. That doesn't mean no one else doesn't.

I can tell you this....the tit for tat war the drivers have going on with Uber is a losing battle.


----------



## Geo305 (Sep 4, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I think people already know this.
> 
> Every corporation works in the best interest of the company first. No company, no job.
> 
> ...


Yes it is a losing battle. I drive for lyft now 5hours a week every driver should also swap to lyft only then the battle has won.

Not really but get my point across.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> Well I have made about 60 k from uber since january 28. 33000 miles later my 16 accord has run into no problems other than changing a tire.


what is net? the most important figure.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

agtg said:


> To be fair to him, it's impressive even for a grinder. But, yes, in the end you can't ignore the actual expense that went into generating that money. He is in NYC which has better rates than 90% of the markets around the globe, too.
> 
> Some wise Uber drive once noted that revenue is not the same thing as profit.


 When revenue is greater than cost, it is called profit. Do you even listen to yourself? I already told you I was saving money even with overestimated expenses which will end up being lower in April anyway with the deductions I can make. LOL


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Wardell Curry said:


> I will keep driving at my base rate which is 1.75 per mile,.35 per minute and a 2.55 base fare which is higher than select in mos markets. LOL. And my boost makes up for the low surge but whatever. My car has 33 k miles on it and I have already made 55k on the year. Assuming every mile driven has been for Uber with no personal miles(which isnt the case), thats still 1.66 per mile net. You mad bro?


Those rates suck. You paid $23k for a car + sales tax + thousands for TLC fees. Then you're paying, what, $5k per year in insurance? That accord is going to be shot after ubering in NYC after a few years of abuse.

And you're doing this to pay off student loans? Working 60+ hour weeks, competing with the 25k other uber driving around manahattan and doing $15 lga trips and sitting in the JFK cell lot for hours to do a $25 jfk ride? And dealing with NYC traffic all day every day. All to pay back student loans?

And you're asking if someone else is mad?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Geo305 said:


> Yes it is a losing battle. I drive for lyft now 5hours a week every driver should also swap to lyft only then the battle has won.


Well, I don't know how long you have been doing this, or talking to other drivers, but.....

Nobody cares. They will drive where they can make money. Both Uber and Lyft know this. And Lyft? They do all the same things Uber does. Most well documented on this site.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Those rates suck. You paid $23k for a car + sales tax + thousands for TLC fees. Then you're paying, what, $5k per year in insurance? That accord is going to be shot after ubering in NYC after a few years of abuse.
> 
> And you're doing this to pay off student loans? Working 60+ hour weeks, competing with the 25k other uber driving around manahattan and doing $15 lga trips and sitting in the JFK cell lot for hours to do a $25 jfk ride? And dealing with NYC traffic all day every day. All to pay back student loans?
> 
> And you're asking if someone else is mad?


So....if he is saving money, and his plan works out for him.....what's the problem?


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Those rates suck. You paid $23k for a car + sales tax + thousands for TLC fees. Then you're paying, what, $5k per year in insurance? That accord is going to be shot after ubering in NYC after a few years of abuse.
> 
> And you're doing this to pay off student loans? Working 60+ hour weeks, competing with the 25k other uber idiots driving around manahattan and doing $15 lga trips and sitting in the JFK cell lot for hours to do a $25 jfk ride? And dealing with NYC traffic all day every day. All to pay back student loans? So you actually went to college to do this?
> 
> And you're asking if someone else is mad?


You mean the TLCs fees that have already been calculated into my expenses. I overestimate my expenses to 1k a month. It's probably not even that. And I'll still have another 20 k in savings after paying off those students loans and my car even if my car is dead in 15 months which is when those debts will be gone. But yea, Im doing all this for nothing. LOL.


----------



## Geo305 (Sep 4, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Well, I don't know how long you have been doing this, or talking to other drivers, but.....
> 
> Nobody cares. They will drive where they can make money. Both Uber and Lyft know this. And Lyft? They do all the same things Uber does. Most well documented on this site.


I guess you all are right then we should give up like 1000 others on uber and lyft. Lets just be passangers to these ignorant drivers take advantage of the cheap rides till then pay extremely high when taxi is not around to make it cheap.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> When revenue is greater than cost, it is called profit. Do you even listen to yourself? I already told you I was saving money even with overestimated expenses which will end up being lower in April anyway with the deductions I can make. LOL


I've got news for you: You did not profit $2,500 dollars that week. First you need to consider gas, maintenance, pro-rated licensing fees for NYC livery, pro-rated amount of the cost for the vehicle for the mileage you used it for, and then social security taxes which all drivers are obligated to pay.

What you have left, is your net profit.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Wardell Curry said:


> You mean the TLCs fees that have already been calculated into my expenses. I overestimate my expenses to 1k a month. It's probably not even that. And I'll still have another 20 k in savings after paying off those students loans and my car even if my car is dead in 15 months which is when those debts will be gone. But yea, Im doing all this for nothing. LOL.


You probably make a little money. Not saying you're not. You also have to bust your ass to do it for garbage rates. All while driving in Manhattan all day which we all know sucks. You posted one statement. Let's see the last 4 weeks with dates attached. Not just random ones. That will give a little better idea of what you're bringing home.

And regardless, you've got a degree, right? Why would you commit yourself to this dead end job?


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

agtg said:


> I've got news for you: You did not profit $2,500 dollars that week. First you need to consider gas, maintenance, pro-rated licensing fees for NYC livery, pro-rated amount of the cost for the vehicle for the mileage you used it for, and then social security taxes which all drivers are obligated to pay.
> 
> What you have left, is your net profit.


 I already told you how much I save every mont. with overestimated expenses which cover everything. Unless you are telling me my non insurance and car payment expenses averages out to more than 1 k per month, I don't see what you can't understand. And that 500 a month is the bare minimum. Money that doesn't go towards any expenses. Some months its higher depending on the actual amount of the expenses. But ok. It seems you can't grasp this simple concept.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> You probably make a little money. Not saying you're not. You also have to bust your ass to do it for garbage rates. All while driving in Manhattan all day which we all know sucks. You posted one statement. Let's see the last 4 weeks with dates attached. Not just random ones. That will give a little better idea of what you're bringing home.
> 
> And regardless, you've got a degree, right? Why would you commit yourself to this dead end job?


 What do you mean , dead end job? Im working a full time job before I do Uber. Uber is just easy side money. I listen to music while driving people around. Oh no, Im stuck in traffic at times. Who cares?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Geo305 said:


> I guess you all are right then we should give up like 1000 others on uber and lyft. Lets just be passangers to these ignorant drivers take advantage of the cheap rides till then pay extremely high when taxi is not around to make it cheap.


Sure. If that how you see it.

But the whole switching between apps, turning off the app, boycot attempts, picket Ubers headquarters with live news crews standing there broadcasting, hasn't budged either companies even a little.

You can look it up on this site.

Oh...and calling drivers ignorant because the work when others won't? Perfect example of why these things don't work. Seriously, why should someone you call ignorant support you ?


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> You probably make a little money. Not saying you're not. You also have to bust your ass to do it for garbage rates. All while driving in Manhattan all day which we all know sucks. You posted one statement. Let's see the last 4 weeks with dates attached. Not just random ones. That will give a little better idea of what you're bringing home.
> 
> And regardless, you've got a degree, right? Why would you commit yourself to this dead end job?


Last 4 weeks. A little over the 1 k I said I average each week.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> I already told you how much I save every mont. with overestimated expenses which cover everything. Unless you are telling me my non insurance and car payment expenses averages out to more than 1 k per month, I don't see what you can't understand. And that 500 a month is the bare minimum. Money that doesn't go towards any expenses. Some months its higher depending on the actual amount of the expenses. But ok. It seems you can't grasp this simple concept.


Hey, did you see this week's episode of Westworld? There was this great scene where Theresa asks Bernard, "What's on the other side of that door?" and Bernard says, "What door?" as he's looking right at it. Then just a minute later, Dr. Ford explains to Theresa that "they" (the robots) are programmed so that they can't see anything that will upset their basic understanding of the world.

For some reason while you were trying to get that paranoid knucklehead to understand you I was reminded of that scene.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Wardell Curry said:


> What do you mean , dead end job? Im working a full time job before I do Uber. Uber is just easy side money. I listen to music while driving people around. Oh no, Im stuck in traffic at times. Who cares?


Uber is a full time job in NYC. You're doing 60 hour weeks. You've got another full time job on top of that?


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Uber is a full time job in NYC. You're doing 60 hour weeks. You've got another full time job on top of that?


Im doing 30-40 hours a week on average with uber with my full time job. No shit I am working a lot more than most.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> Last 4 weeks. A little over the 1 k I said I average each week.


Well done brother.

And good on you for working hard to get your bills paid off. By brother in law did the same. Guy is virtually debt free.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> Last 4 weeks. A little over the 1 k I said I average each week. Shut up now.


If you're situation is a model for anything, it's a for the fact that Uber should be regulated everywhere like it is in NYC.

But even still, I'm not so sure it's even worth doing what you're doing. You're doing at least 1,000 miles a week or more.

How many miles are you doing a week? How much are you spending on gas?

You said you're paying $1,000 bucks a month in expenses? Surely you're spending more than $250 a week between gas, insurance, maintenance, and car note. Because you cannot do this without a car, you have to factor in the costs of the car into your bottom line.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

agtg said:


> If you're situation is a model for anything, it's a for the fact that Uber should be regulated everywhere like it is in NYC.
> 
> But even still, I'm not so sure it's even worth doing what you're doing. You're doing at least 1,000 miles a week or more.
> 
> ...


Good lord, I already told you this like 4 hours ago while I was still at work listing my monthly net earnings along with what I put into my student loan, car insurance and car payment. 1 k for student loan, 1 k for car payment, 500 for car insurance. The OTHER expenses is the overestimated 1 k a month which is gas costs, maintenance, tolls, etc which produces at least 500 in savings each month. What is so difficult to understand.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

Bwood said:


> my situation may be different from yours as a part time driver, but you are naming things that are all common activities for your car to go through ona daily basis unless you live alone, no friends, no family, and drive only a few minutes to work and never leave town.
> 
> what it boils down to is, what is the difference between putting in 50 miles driving to work and running errands or 50 miles driving to the beach or something and ubering for 50 miles while making a profit? why is ubering referred to as "destroying" than "using"?


There is no difference, people just need to whine. I drive part time, usually about 5-7 hours per week and average about $20 per hour. It is rare that i drive more than 75 miles doing uber.

I used to drive a 60 mile commute ONE WAY to my job. My Toyota Echo had 350k miles on it at ten years old when I finally let her go. The upkeep of that car did not put me in the poorhouse. I was fine; it was a great car.

Now I only drive 6 miles to my regular job. I drive a prius and it goes about 400 miles on a tank of gas (which is about 8 gallons). I'm not concerned about the extra expense or wear and tear on my car.

Honestly, what other part time job could I work as much as I want, when I want, and not have to have a boss breathing down my neck all the time? Around here, I'd be lucky too make $8-$9 an hour at a part time job.

So if it's such a hardship, why are people doing it? Where I live everyplace is begging people to work for them. The pay sucks, but if you are making such crappy money with uber why keep doing it? Why not get a traditional job?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> Good lord, I already told you this like 4 hours ago while I was still at work listing my monthly net earnings along with what I put into my student loan, car insurance and car payment. 1 k for student loan, 1 k for car payment, 500 for car insurance. The OTHER expenses is the overestimated 1 k a month which is gas costs, maintenance, tolls, etc which produces at least 500 in savings each month. What is so difficult to understand.


I don't care about you trying to pay your student loans off. That's distraction point. We want to get to the bottom of your "actual" income each week is by looking what you must pay towards expenses.


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

I drive 50 miles to work, what's the difference between that and Ubering or driving to the beach?! Let me think hard about that...


Go downtown and drive and see what happens!!


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

OneDay said:


> I drive 50 miles to work, what's the difference between that and Ubering or driving to the beach?! Let me think hard about that...
> 
> Go downtown and drive and see what happens


What's the matter? Doesn't everyone love to do countless 90 degree turns on their car every day? It makes my front end squeal with joy!


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

agtg said:


> I don't care about you trying to pay your student loans off. That's distraction point. We want to get to the bottom of your "actual" income each week is by looking what you must pay towards expenses.


I already said my savings are at least 500 a week with the overestimated non car, insurance, and student loan expenses being 1 k. What would you call that? That's my minimum net profit each week from Uber. I have to repeat, you're not very bright, are you?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> I already said my savings are at least 500 a week with the overestimated non car, insurance, and student loan expenses being 1 k. What would you call that? That's my minimum net profit each week from Uber.


 You're ideas aren't clear at all. You showed us a $2,500 week ($500 of which was a referral), but that was obviously not typical.

It appears by your other statements you're grinding out a grand like most of the big-time grinders do.

If you generate $1,000 gross, but end up paying $300 in expenses in a 50 hour week, you've just cleared $14 bucks an hour.

Understand where I'm going now? And because you must use your car to do this gig, you can call all the money that goes towards that car as a wash. It's not profit, it's an expense.

It's all well and good that you can use that money to throw at loans, but make no mistake: NO ONE WANTS TO WORK 100 HOURS A WEEK! That's a miserable existence, but I can see how a younger person would manage it for a while. It's certainly no way to live.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

agtg said:


> Stop insulting people. You're ideas aren't clear at all. You showed us a $2,500 week ($500 of which was a referral), but that was obviously not typical.
> 
> It appears by your other statements you're grinding out a grand like most of the big-time grinders do.
> 
> ...


Except,1. I work 30-40 hours a week and I don't have to give that money up. 2, that is my MINIMUM. Another point, EVERYONE HAS EXPENSES, even people with a regular job. Using your logic, a person's real hourly income is what they make after they have paid all their bills, which are part of living expenses divided by how many hours they work. If you go that route, most people aren't making much more than that 14 dollars an hour. LOL


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

agtg said:


> Understand where I'm going now? And because you must use your car to do this gig, you can call all the money that goes towards that car as a wash. It's not profit, it's an expense.


And this expense is covered in the 1 k I put toward the car payment which I already accounted for. Good job. You just played yourself.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> And this expense is covered in the 1 k I put toward the car payment which I already accounted for. Good job. You just played yourself.


Your car payment isn't your only expense.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> The maintenance costs are accelerated when you're ubering even part time, if you're doing it consistently. Before uber - I'd put 10k miles on my car every year at most. Since I started ubering in May I've put 25k miles on it. I am by no means full time, but that is a significant increase in use.


I need an oil change every three weeks when I am very busy.
Need new tires on y 2014 car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

agtg said:


> What's the matter? Doesn't everyone love to log eighty 90 degree turns on their car every day? It makes my front end squeal with joy!


Can't hear squealing over the pot holes.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> The maintenance costs are accelerated when you're ubering even part time, if you're doing it consistently. Before uber - I'd put 10k miles on my car every year at most. Since I started ubering in May I've put 25k miles on it. I am by no means full time, but that is a significant increase in use.


It is also a lot of start and stopping, it's not a simple "commute."


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Anyone in LA willing to drive 50 miles in that traffic better be pulling 80K a year minimum!


You make a good point. Bwood is probably not commuting 25 miles to work to make $8 an hour.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Bwood said:


> my situation may be different from yours as a part time driver, but you are naming things that are all common activities for your car to go through ona daily basis unless you live alone, no friends, no family, and drive only a few minutes to work and never leave town.
> 
> what it boils down to is, what is the difference between putting in 50 miles driving to work and running errands or 50 miles driving to the beach or something and ubering for 50 miles while making a profit? why is ubering referred to as "destroying" than "using"?


Uber plant?


----------



## 8bitJermaine (Oct 29, 2016)

This thread is amazing!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> Well I have made about 60 k from uber since january 28. 33000 miles later my 16 accord has run into no problems other than changing a tire.


It's really disingenuous to boast about making $2 per mile when you live in NYC. It is well-known that large cities offer more money for drivers, including guaranteed hourly rates, etc. The majority of drivers are in large, spread-out cities where those short trips are not profitable in the least. When I have to drive 5 miles to pick up someone to take them on the minimum fare, it is a loss to me. Seriously, my average Uber per hour is $8 before deductions and THAT is what bothers me about the wear and tear on my car. It would be different if I were making an income that would justify the loss I will take when I trade my car in.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Extra door slamming,seat thread abrading cheapskate complaining low rating pool passengers.
360° there is Absolutely nothing advantageous to the Driver for doing pool. NOTHING !


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Bwood said:


> my situation may be different from yours as a part time driver


That seems to be your problem, drive full time and delete your post 1 week later.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Bwood said:


> this place has a lot of whining, but there is one thing in particular that really bothers me and that is when people talk about "destroying your car".
> 
> as someone that has a full time job and only ubers part time, I do not understand where the difference lies between my 50 mile a day commute to work and driving for uber as work. or driving to say san diego or las vegas for vacation. why do we only say things like "you're destroying your car" when it comes to ubering?
> 
> ...


I Uber 300 miles day. do that for 3 years and it will really depreciate. I use "kill" as in "thrash". I don't see how you can earn a living driving much less than that, unless if you are moonlighting, thats' another story.

I just assume when people are telling me they are going to Uber, they are going to put at least 200 miles a day, and do that for several months, and your car won't look as nice as it did a few months earlier. See, hauling 25 different persons a day, in your car, really wears on your interior, your brakes, etc, much much more than just driving somewhere, or commuting.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Oscarthegrouch said:


> 50k miles ubering compared to 50k miles of typical use, will cost you more in maintenance costs. brakes, tires, suspension parts and so on will wear much faster do to a lot more stop and go along with heavy payloads(pax).
> 
> Plus your cars depreciation will be accelerated, do to increased miles.
> 
> So for those of you who think the added miles and wear/tear aren't costing you all that much, let us know your thoughts in a year or so.


Speaking of heavy payloads, I once drove 4 who together probably weighed 1200 pounds total. It was a brutal ride.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Why is a troll thread under "featured"?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> I make $20/hr on a good day and $30/hr on a great day, and I don't do Select or Black.


Las Vegas. Busy city. NYC also busy, Los Angeles and San Francisco? All drivers make great pay and those from my city commute 250 miles each way to make that big money. It is crazy-making. Generally, the rest of the country with large, spread-out cities pay less than minimum wage. The most we hope to do is expose this "sure thing" money-maker to potential drivers that perhaps they might rethink driving for these companies by reading these posts.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I can't read all this, but every part on a vehicle has a life cycle expectancy. Doors opened and closed X number of times before hinges wear out.
Breaks wear out
Seats wear out.
Suspension wears out.

Commuting to work or to Grandma's is a single trip point A to B with minimal cycles worn on the vehicle unless you're racing to each stop light.

Commercial/fleet vehicles are very different, multiple trips in same time span, driving in circles for different riders, turning around because the ping is behind you.

Yes, commercial Uber driving will "kill" wear out your vehicle faster than regular civilian usage!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> I understand all of that, but saying that your vehicle wears out faster if you use it for more than just personal use completely misses the point. If in one single unit of measurement (time, miles, whatever) the amount of money that you earned is at all greater than the amount of depreciation (and taxes, and all other costs incurred), you have profited. If the amount of money that you earned is greatly more than the amount of depreciation, then you have profited greatly. See my previous illustration.


What most of us are "whining" about is that our profit is NOT greatly more than the amount of our depreciation. The problem is the advertising that Uber and Lyft do that says "make up to $1,000 per week!" (if you drive 400 miles round trip to a nearby large city!) (sarcasm) that fools people into joining the cult.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

agtg said:


> There's some nasty Uber shillin' in here!


Yeah, want to sell us something


----------



## Mr Ocasio (Aug 9, 2016)

I think that is you join Uber in the first place you really dont care about holding the value of your car. I mean seriously you takeon thisbjob were you knownyou have to drive and you expect notbto accelarate the depriciation on your vehicle? That is unrealistic and plain stupid. You want your vehicle to hold value and last you for 10 yrs? Dont drive for UBER. I dont sell my vehicles I drive them until the maintanace cost more than the car then I junk it or give it to charity. I will say that you are acelarating your cars dead for sure. A car is most likely to fail and require maintanance for miles driven rather than age. So you are putting 3 years plus worth of miles while driving for UBER that you normally would.


----------



## Mr Ocasio (Aug 9, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> What most of us are "whining" about is that our profit is NOT greatly more than the amount of our depreciation. The problem is the advertising that Uber and Lyft do that says "make up to $1,000 per week!" (if you drive 400 miles round trip to a nearby large city!) (sarcasm) that fools people into joining the cult.


So once you realize it was BS you still drove for them? It most not be that bad .


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

agtg said:


> I thought so.


I've been studying real estate through Keller Williams - an awesome company. I am thankful to Uber for essentially pushing me in that direction at least.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mr Ocasio said:


> So once you realize it was BS you still drove for them? It most not be that bad .


It IS that bad, but I bought the car to drive for Uber with the enticement I could make $1,000 per week. I asked a driver once, he said he made great money (I found out later he works 70 hours a week) and I was stuck. I'm 65 years old and jobs I've applied at aren't interested. You young folk are lucky in that you do actually have options. I am currently studying real estate, so I have Uber to thank for that. For the trolls who've been attacking agtg , all I can say is Karma is a you-know-what.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I guess people who are self employed don't have jobs. Brilliant observation.


Bully.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> For the sake of argument, let's say the full time drivers are "full of it" (which, as a part time driver, I don't this is the case, but let's play it by your frame of mind). Let's say a full time driver is online 60 to 70 hours a week. I did do this one week when I was off my first job. Let's say you are doing your part time thing and you are only online for 20 hours a week or a little more. Full time drivers are placing more mileage on their vehicles, which means wear and tear. Yes, agreed, vehicles are built to endure a lot, but there are many road hazards that can cause problems to one's vehicle. Certainly, you can understand this. To question what happens to one person's car in one city versus another city seems a little disingenuous. Weather conditions in Miami are not the same as in Buffalo. Roads in Seattle are not the same in Phoenix. Drivers in Houston are not the same as drivers in Boston. There are strong variances and variables that exist everywhere.
> 
> You are disillusioned. I have two vehicles, my Prius V, which has about 35k miles and I have had it for almost 40 months. I have my Prius C, which is entirely and solely is being used for Uber. It is an Uber lease and the rate was very reasonable. I have had this vehicle since AUGUST 2016. We are now in November and that is 3 months. That vehicle now has over 11k miles on it. That, my friend, is far from the norm and the "meant to be driven" mentality you have provided. Let's say I use your analogy you provided and that I drove that vehicle 25 miles to and from work and let's account for a reasonable amount of weekend travel, without Uber. In three months, with that sort of driving, I would be at about 3500 miles logged, not 11k logged on the vehicle. I would not be near my first maintenance trip, but now I am taking that vehicle for the SECOND trip for maintenance in 3 MONTHS. Again, this is me driving the vehicle for uber, PART TIME. Fortunately, this vehicle will eventually be returned to the dealership and there is no sweat from me on it, but if this was my personal vehicle, forget about it. I would just log additional hours at my first job on OT.


How much is your lease and can you turn it in early (or what are the terms?)


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

Full time uber is 40 to 50k including personal miles


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

agtg said:


> Thanks for posting this. Let's take a closer look at what you actually did there, because this is, after all, a thread on wear and tear and depreciation. You only did $119 extra on surge on all these fares. Overwhelmingly, you drove for base rates. This is called grinding for a reason.
> 
> Now... How much do you get paid base rate per mile in your market?


You really should give up trying to reason with drivers who work in busy, well-paid markets. They would never understand our trying to make the rest of the country's potential drivers to be very careful before they commit to driving for these companies.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

jaywaynedubya said:


> Full time uber is 40 to 50k including personal miles


depends on the market, and it depends on the how "Full time" you are. There's 30 hours a week full time and there's 72 hours a week full time.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Bwood said:


> why isn't the term "dead mile" used for people that drive to work?


Because a dead mile is when you lack a passenger when your purpose is to drive passengers for money. 
It is not a dead mile if your purpose on the road is to transport yourself to your workplace where they pay you for your presence.

...Your post was to show an example, right? I don't think this example worked out.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Bwood said:


> a night driving 100 miles with uber and profiting over $100 = destroying your car.
> 
> driving 100 miles in a day to visit somewhere out of town = using your car.


Profitable -- there's the key word!

After maintenance expenses, gasoline and possible depreciation, if you end up with a net positive result, then you're doin' alright.

Time is not exactly part of the equation. You chose to spend time driving for money, as nobody says you must spend time driving. Time is the component that determines for yourself, after net positive or negative results, on whether the amount of money you earned was worth the amount of time on the road -- and that's a personal decision.

If I spent eight hours driving and earned a healthy $150 gross for 150 miles of driving, that sounds very positive. Uber takes 20% ($30 of $150), so $120 gross in pocket. But I also spent 30 bucks in gas to fill up my car. OK, so $90 partial net. But shit after doing this every weekday for two months ( 150 miles to earn $90 x 22 weekdays x 2 months ) I racked up about 6,600 hard miles and really need an oil change.
OK, so on that average net gross, I earned $90 on 44 weekdays, so $3,960, and that oil change cost sixty bucks, so that's not bad at $3,900. OK I guess that's not too bad so far to full-time for a short while.*
*- NOT EXACTLY - $3,960 in-pocket for 44 days of eight hour days is 352 hours, so you earned 11.25/hour...

But the trap is that there are 1,144 Mondays through Fridays in a year, and so if you do 150 miles a day on every weekday (which you'll probably do more), you'll put on 114,000+ miles on your car full-time driving.
Alright, so if you get $3,960 partial net in two months, times six to double it, that's a decent $23,760 partial net, but each month you put on around 2,200 miles so at year end you've put on TEN TIMES the number of miles on the car over average. 
This means if your car is brand new, you'll be blowing through your 30K maintenance date, your 60K maintenance date and your 90K maintenance date -- those can cost, oh, about $500 apiece - $1,500. Don't forget the new tires! $450 for a cheap set to last maybe 60,000 miles if they are Michelin Defenders. So you'll likely need two sets over the course of driving those 114,000 miles. Alright, so $900 there.

So $23,760 partial net, remove $1,500 for maint., so $22,500. And then $900 for tire replacement, so $21,700 partial net remains. Enough to live on as a single person, on a tight budget.

Wait, what do you mean your transmission needs work? Or your CV Boot tore? Damn it.

Or worse, what do you mean the car's so shot that you need to replace the car?
When it's trade-in time, you'll be walking in with a used-up car. So trade-in is way low. And acquiring a replacement asset that costs upwards of $20,000 (a new car, which you shouldn't buy) only puts you on a grind to living for new autos.

If that car was used, and you add 114,000 miles on it, you may expect that you may have used that car up for its intents and purposes driving FT on this system.

So, I'll get off my soapbox, but it became clear to me that it might not be that one is "destroying" their car, but every time you use it for this work, you are introducing a business use that has a cost and effect where you are likely cashing in equity on your car and its life to earn immediate money.

The way out may be to lease the car and return it for a new set of wheels after X amount of time.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> I understand all of that, but saying that your vehicle wears out faster if you use it for more than just personal use completely misses the point. If in one single unit of measurement (time, miles, whatever) the amount of money that you earned is at all greater than the amount of depreciation (and taxes, and all other costs incurred), you have profited. If the amount of money that you earned is greatly more than the amount of depreciation, then you have profited greatly. See my previous illustration.


There is no way to universally measure time in correlation to money. A rich man could make a poop and in that 2 minutes on the toilet his general incomes may have earned him almost two bucks for living on earth.
($500,000 / year out of 527,040 minutes in a year = $0.94 a minute)

A union worker might have gone home that night and pooped after dinner. He's off the clock, so he is not earning while he defecates.

A homeless man may have taken a poop in your nearby alleyway and since he has no salary, well...


----------



## Geo305 (Sep 4, 2016)

LAuberX said:


> He was a full time Uber driver, it's not polite to ask someone how much they make... He said his last Sienna went to 350,000 miles!


Do you know why its not polite? Because corporations wanted to be this way, so we dont ask for more it only benefits business. Look we all should look out for one another because businesses look out for profits. Lets not make our working class ignorant.


----------



## Geo305 (Sep 4, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> It IS that bad, but I bought the car to drive for Uber with the enticement I could make $1,000 per week. I asked a driver once, he said he made great money (I found out later he works 70 hours a week) and I was stuck. I'm 65 years old and jobs I've applied at aren't interested. You young folk are lucky in that you do actually have options. I am currently studying real estate, so I have Uber to thank for that. For the trolls who've been attacking agtg , all I can say is Karma is a you-know-what.


65-year-old you are retired then ? Why dont you go to Panama or somewhere $700 covers your expenses its time to enjoy life forget this real estate endeavor. It is sad to see this in the "greatest country" we all should look at you for advice and respect your experience. We should honor our elders and give them security.


----------



## Geo305 (Sep 4, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Yeah, want to sell us something


Never really looked at ridesharing this way take out the pyramid and you have cheap ride dreams haha.


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Is that car in the picture on this featured thread available? I need a better ride...


----------



## Geo305 (Sep 4, 2016)

zordac said:


> Is that car in the picture on this featured thread available? I need a better ride...


Its going to cost you alot of money.
Google it! ( you have been warned )


----------



## gerrardo29 (Jul 9, 2015)

Its funny how rarely see people trying to defend uber makes me think they work for them . but the reality is if your doing it full time or did uber full time you understand how much it takes to take care of your car and how much your loosing when you do small trips and travel more than 15 min for one that is 3 miles ....


----------



## Mr Ocasio (Aug 9, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> You really should give up trying to reason with drivers who work in busy, well-paid markets. They would never understand our trying to make the rest of the country's potential drivers to be very careful before they commit to driving for these companies.


This is the what I am talking about. Unless you hit the on line button, there is no commitment. I am truly sorry about your situation, I am. But what I am saying is what is the point on complaining when you know UBERterms won't change specially since there are probably 10 new drivers for every driver who drops out.


----------



## Mr Ocasio (Aug 9, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Because a dead mile is when you lack a passenger when your purpose is to drive passengers for money.
> It is not a dead mile if your purpose on the road is to transport yourself to your workplace where they pay you for your presence.
> 
> ...Your post was to show an example, right? I don't think this example worked out.


Not quite. I think the point is that you have to account for the so call dead miles. I am ok with 20 to 30 so called dead miles. In non driving job you have to drive before and after you actually work for your money. You have to set how many dead miles is ok for you. If I drive 100 miles a day and 25 are dead I did ok. The thought that you will drive 100 miles a day with only 5 dead miles is unrealistic. Besides dead miles still make me.56 cents in tax deductions.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

You definetly add a little wear to items that don't normally see much use like your doors.
My market is very easy on the car because it's 85% highway miles taking one or two people 30 miles to the airport and then bringing one or two people 30 to 40 miles back

I have put 45k miles on my Volkswagen in 8 months.(including personal use and 2 road trips Denver to Chicago) My car now has 48k miles in it still on the original tires but 2 of them will need replacing (other two still have another 15k left sitting at 6/32 depth). Oil changes every 15k miles. I rotated my tires 2 weeks ago and all my brake pads still look almost new. 

I will say my rear passanger door has developed a rattle (apparently only I can hear because my wife says she doesn't notice it but it drives me nuts lol) I'm the ocd car owner that has all tools and extras wrapped in rags so they don't make noise and my driver seat had to be tightened (probably more to the fact that a 280lbs man is getting in and out 20 times a day lol)

I got my first two oil changes free so I've actually only Spent $75 in maintenence ($45 for a aftermarket reusable air filter and $30 for Rotella t6 oil and oil filter) not bad for netting over $40,000 after gasoline cleaning and maintaine in that time

My car was a cpo and came with a 72k mile bumper to bumper warranty. I got an amazing deal on it and plan on selling it at 72k miles. From research I'll be able to get close to what i paid for it trading it in (paid $15.9k out the door current trade in is $15.5k)


If you're gonna do this full time I think using a car a couple years old with the major depreciation already done and then selling it in 70k miles is the way to go. If you're good about cars, do your own work and can find a good deal this is a great gig. If you're not good with cars I don't think doing a job that requires you to be in a car the entire time is very smart


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

LAuberX said:


> I just ran into a guy driving a Toyota Sienna minivan at LAX... since January he's put on 48,000 Miles!
> that just might be the definition of killing a car.


Don't forget that those miles are deductible at 57 cents a mile.

48,000 * .57 = $27,360 deduction

Let's say he grosses (after Uber's cut) $50,000 a year.

He only has to pay taxes on about $23,000 income.

Let's say his tax burden would be about 20% normally.

$27,360 * .2 = $6,006

So the deduction for standard mileage saves him $6,000 on his taxes. That will probably take care of the maintenance and gas. Maybe not the depreciation on that particular vehicle though it would offset some of it. It would be a bit different with a 2012 Corolla though!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Mr Ocasio said:


> Not quite. I think the point is that you have to account for the so call dead miles. I am ok with 20 to 30 so called dead miles. In non driving job you have to drive before and after you actually work for your money. You have to set how many dead miles is ok for you. If I drive 100 miles a day and 25 are dead I did ok. The thought that you will drive 100 miles a day with only 5 dead miles is unrealistic. Besides dead miles still make me.56 cents in tax deductions.


A good realistic rule of thumb is about one dead mile for every paid mile. That will be about the average for most people if not a little less.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> A good realistic rule of thumb is about one dead mile for every paid mile. That will be about the average for most people if not a little less.


That's about what I had in the cab business, 1/2 the miles being paid. The best I ever did was 80% or so, but that was very rare


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Bwood said:


> this place has a lot of whining, but there is one thing in particular that really bothers me and that is when people talk about "destroying your car".
> 
> as someone that has a full time job and only ubers part time, I do not understand where the difference lies between my 50 mile a day commute to work and driving for uber as work. or driving to say san diego or las vegas for vacation. why do we only say things like "you're destroying your car" when it comes to ubering?
> 
> ...


The PROBLEM drivers have with uBer is not that they're killing their car, it's that they're not being PAID ENOUGH PER MILE to kill their car.

And don't give me the standard "then quit" or "go drive livery" BS either. It's not that simple or easy a solution for many PEOPLE.

The real question you should be asking is
why won't uBer allow drivers to set their own rates? We're independent contractors after all, are we not? And why should Govt be granted the sole right to determine who is and who isn't allowed to make a living in this business? There couldn't possibly be any "pay to play" corruption involved could there?

But hey, keep knocking yourself out focusing on the small picture. uBer and Govt love sheep. So docile, easy to herd, and they'll give you the wool off their back for just a few blades of grass!


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

u-Boat said:


> But hey, keep knocking yourself out focusing on the small picture. uBer and Govt love sheep. So docile, easy to herd, and they'll give you the wool off their back for just a few blades of grass!


Sheep can't just walk away any time that they'd like. I can. If you can't then you are the sheep my friend.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Sheep can't just walk away any time that they'd like. I can. If you can't then you are the sheep my friend.


What part of "don't give me the standard quit or go drive livery BS" in my post did you not comprehend? Again, it's not that simple or easy a solution for many PEOPLE.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

u-Boat said:


> What part of "don't give me the standard quit or go drive livery BS" in my post did you not comprehend? Again, it's not that simple or easy a solution for many PEOPLE.


There is at least one thing that is exactly the same for every single driver: you chose this job. No one forced you to take it, and no one forces you to keep it.

But let's say for the sake of argument that it is literally the only option available to you. If that's the case I'd think that you'd be grateful for the opportunity to work. And if it is literally the only option available for you, what does that say about you? If the only job that I could get was driving for Uber, then I'd ask two questions.

First, is there something deficient in me that is making this the only job that I am qualified to do? If that's the case, then it would be up to me to better myself, not demand that Uber somehow make my life better by changing its policies.

Second, is there something wrong with the job market where I live that is making driving for Uber the only job available for me? If so, I'd ask myself what I'm doing there rather than asking a company that I chose to work for to make changes to make my life better. I keep hearing about how "You people in the big cities have it so easy." The last time I checked the border around my city was still open.

Go on about how hard it is for you because of your circumstances, because of where you live, and on and on, and then demand that a company that you have chosen to work for should somehow be responsible for your life and your situation.

Do you lack training or job skills or education? Do you live in an economically depressed area? Is Uber responsible for any of that? You have been offered a way to make money using a tool that almost everyone owns and the "skills" of a teenager, and yet instead of being grateful for an opportunity to make even a small amount of money that you would otherwise not be able to, you complain about the terrible company policies and how you are "killing" your car.

Seriously, get over yourselves. You seem to have little appreciation for the life that you have and the opportunities that are avaiable to you. Instead of complaining about how someone else is making your life miserable and demanding that they do something about it, how about making your own life better.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Don't forget that those miles are deductible at 57 cents a mile.
> 
> 48,000 * .57 = $27,360 deduction
> 
> ...


I heard this year the deduction is only worth .54 cents a mile.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

If anything, Ubering has opened my eyes to the true cost to operate my car per mile.

My commute to my regular job is 10 miles each way. At 25 cents/mile (I drive an old, fuel-efficient vehicle that has low maintenance costs), it costs me $5/day to commute.

That doesn't sound like much, but that amounts to over $1000/year.

To me, that's a lot of money. Which is why I am now trying to work from home as much as possible.

I think the average person considers the time lost commuting, but not necessarily the money. So I generally agree with the OP.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

renbutler said:


> If anything, Ubering has opened my eyes to the true cost to operate my car per mile.
> 
> My commute to my regular job is 10 miles each way. At 25 cents/mile (I drive an old, fuel-efficient vehicle that has low maintenance costs), it costs me $5/day to commute.
> 
> ...


The money lost they consider is the gas cost while the wear and tear to them are extraneous costs.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

agtg said:


> You fail to take into account so many variables. Most commutes are mostly highway miles, which are a lot easier on your vehicle. Additionally, commuting to work doesn't require 40 people entering and exiting your vehicle, weighing down your suspension, and stopping and starting the car.
> 
> I knew a postman who was a rural carrier. You know how many ignitions he went through just stopping and starting his car over the years? Maintenance is expensive unless you do it yourself. And even then, it's a hassle and still costs you time and money.


Precisely why I accept only trips with a high likelihood of being mostly freeway miles. Also why I don't allow for over capacity. I thought upgrading to an XL size SUV would see the end of that - nope. Seats 4? Let's try 7. Seats 6? Let's try 10. Unbelievable how cheap some people can be.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Bwood said:


> my situation may be different from yours as a part time driver, but you are naming things that are all common activities for your car to go through ona daily basis unless you live alone, no friends, no family, and drive only a few minutes to work and never leave town.
> 
> what it boils down to is, what is the difference between putting in 50 miles driving to work and running errands or 50 miles driving to the beach or something and ubering for 50 miles while making a profit? why is ubering referred to as "destroying" than "using"?


You don't need rideshare insurance if you are a commuter. You also don't have to file a property tax rendition with your county.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

Stomp that car. Get every penny out of it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

The reality that uber and left is not paying enough per mile in is a valid point,
I can't ignore the fact that there were still people here complaining about the wear and tear on your car even when the fair was a lot more,

Some people here seem to want to ignore the fact that there are thousands of people that commute to work everyday, I live in the Inland Empire thousands commute to LA, Orange County and even San Diego to work and back home again some of them even commute from as far away as Apple Valley Victorville and Barstow,

I live in Fontana California twice a week I need to take my girlfriend to Barstow and Back Again that's 140 miles round-trip that's 280 miles per week on my car I would never fix my mouth to tell my girlfriend hey I'm putting too much wear and tear on my car to take you to Barstow I guess you need to find another boyfriend,

Many here speak as though the cost of using your car to drive Uber and Lyft should be free is not going to be free, you are using your car for business,

Driving a taxi is not free either I paid $530 a week to drive a Yellow Cab that got 18 to 20 miles per gallon yes I paid for the gas..


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Cou-ber said:


> You also don't have to file a property tax rendition with your county.


What is this about? First time I've heard anyone mention a property tax rendition.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

zordac said:


> What is this about? First time I've heard anyone mention a property tax rendition.


I'm in Houston and it's a little understood or known issue here. I believe this varies state to state but it might behoove all to check with their county. It's something about having to pay property tax on a vehicle you use to conduct business. If you search here there have been some threads for Houston at least that discuss this.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

zordac said:


> What is this about? First time I've heard anyone mention a property tax rendition.


Don't worry about it. It's a highly local thing.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Do you lack training or job skills or education? Do you live in an economically depressed area? Is Uber responsible for any of that? You have been offered a way to make money using *a tool that almost everyone owns* and *the "skills" of a teenager*, and yet instead of being grateful for an opportunity to make even a small amount of money that you would otherwise not be able to, you complain about the terrible company policies and how you are "killing" your car.


This is the key point. Uber is just about as entry level as you can get outside of fast food or basic retail.

With Uber, you earn as well as you can hustle. The quicker you are at learning the ins and outs, the faster you'll be able to earn but it's not guaranteed for anyone. Sure, something could happen to my car some time in the near future that'll disrupt the overall costs vs expense of my Ubering, but for a side gig that I can do whenever I want, for however long I want, making $20 an hour after Fees and Gas isn't that difficult over the course of a days work. If you can't get more than $6 an hour on average, you are definitely doing something wrong.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> This is the key point. Uber is just about as entry level as you can get outside of fast food or basic retail.
> 
> With Uber, you earn as well as you can hustle. The quicker you are at learning the ins and outs, the faster you'll be able to earn but it's not guaranteed for anyone. Sure, something could happen to my car some time in the near future that'll disrupt the overall costs vs expense of my Ubering, but for a side gig that I can do whenever I want, for however long I want, making $20 an hour after Fees and Gas isn't that difficult over the course of a days work. If you can't get more than $6 an hour on average, you are definitely doing something wrong.


I apologize, the "Like" button here only works once per post.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> I apologize, the "Like" button here only works once per post.


While I would always wish that Uber raised their rates, demanding it is no different than the fast food employee demanding $15 an hour minimum wage. For an entry level job.

You are all independent contractor. You are free to raise your rates, you just have to do that on your own. While you are using the Uber App, you run based on the rates they set to use their app. You are free to create your own App, try your hand at being a better Ridesharer... but while you are on contract with Uber to utilize their app, you accept the rates as is. Once that no longer becomes beneficial to your bottom line, you need to re-evaluate your next move.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

So, what does a 1000 mile short lease uberproof car cost per week in the US?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> And you're doing this to pay off student loans? Working 60+ hour weeks,


I think hes driving 60 hours a week and working another 40. I admire his grind and hustle but for me married and having a family I couldnt do that.

I think the issue with Wardell was he made it sound like hes making a bunch of money and doing little work. On the other hand he is working his butt off to do well. He didnt get into his other expenses like rent, utilities but I assume his other job pays those bills. It sounds like Uber allows him to pay down his student debt and cover his car expenses. But no he is not pocketing a 1000 dollars a week to save. You would prob need to drive 12 hours every day to pull that off.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Geo305 said:


> Do you know why its not polite? Because corporations wanted to be this way, so we dont ask for more it only benefits business. Look we all should look out for one another because businesses look out for profits. Lets not make our working class ignorant.


Yeah, I watched an "Adam ruins" which made some great points. If more people asked others how much they make, they would not get screwed with their pay as often.


----------



## WVboyinOH (Jan 11, 2016)

agtg said:


> You're kidding, right? Maybe you should quit your day job and drive downtown 8 hours a day for a bunch of short rides for 2 months straight and come back and report your findings. Your tires will be bald, your front end will be trashed, and your brakes will need replacing. CV joints aren't that cheap to replace, and will eat up a large portion of your so-called "profits" from the previous two months driving.
> 
> There's a reason why rental cars cost $60 bucks a day. That's a reasonable amount considering liability and wear and tear on a vehicle. You can knock that much off of your daily gross while ubering if you want to get closer to the actual money you're making.
> 
> Now you know why it costs $2.75 a mile to operate a cab.


That much damage in two months?? Your driver rating must be horrible.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> You have been offered a way to make money using a tool that almost everyone owns and the "skills" of a teenager, and yet instead of being grateful for an opportunity to make even a small amount of money that you would otherwise not be able to, you complain about the terrible company policies and how you are "killing" your car.


Spare us the off-topic, belittling life lecture. Most people that drive for a living just want the freedom to charge whatever the hell they want to for their services and for Govt to get out of out the way. Ya know, like how a TRUE free market is supposed to work?


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

u-Boat said:


> Spare us the off-topic, belittling life lecture. Most people that drive for a living just want the freedom to charge whatever the hell they want to for their services and for Govt to get out of out the way. Ya know, like how a TRUE free market is supposed to work?


Actually it seems like many people (I don't know about most) want to complain and wait for someone else to fix their problems for them.


----------



## dn121 (Oct 10, 2016)

Here is the difference between using your car 100miles a day for Uber and 100 miles a day for commute (and that would be quite a long commute) 

1. When you commute it's mostly highway miles with far less city traffic and braking and accelerating and turning and constantly trying to park in questionable places waiting for pax. That adds A LOT of wear and tear on the vehicle.

2. When you commute you don't have 30-40 people a day entering and exiting your vehicle tracking dirt and mud in, eating food in your car, throwing trash on the floor, and sometimes puking (and no the $150 charge does not return your vehicle to the pre puke condition even when professionally done). You also don't have 4 250 pound people getting in your car weighing down your suspension when you commute. You don't have people messing with your windows and slamming your doors when you commute either. 

3. You don't have to constantly wash and vacuum your car (at your own expense) and wipe windows and surfaces from all the nasty hands that love to touch everything. 

4. You don't have to pay for rideshare insurance when you commute. 

5. Most people who commute that far have jobs that make it worth doing that. I don't know anyone commuting one hour for their Walmart or Burger King shift which pay roughly what I would make Ubering on base rates. 

6. For those that do this kind of thing, you don't have to buy all the water and snacks and whatnot when you commute and you don't have to constantly worry about bullshit ratings and all the other BS. 

7. I'm sure there are other reasons so gtfo with your commuting analogy.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Actually it seems like many people (I don't know about most) want to complain and wait for someone else to fix their problems for them.


So you've graduated from denigrating people that drive for a living to making vague generalizations about them and their circumstance? Great contribution. Here's what a proposal or solution to an actual problem looks like. It's called deregulation:

To legally operate any taxi, livery or shuttle business a person must produce the following 6 items for each employee or vehicle in operation.

1. Valid driver's license
2. Valid registration
3. Commercial Insurance Policy
4. Annual roadworthiness vehicle inspection 
5. Bi-annual medical exam
6. FBI criminal background check

Requiring anything more than this and you're catering to corruption, monopolies, special interests and corporate greed.


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

dn121 said:


> Here is the difference between using your car 100miles a day for Uber and 100 miles a day for commute (and that would be quite a long commute)
> 
> 1. When you commute it's mostly highway miles with far less city traffic and braking and accelerating and turning and constantly trying to park in questionable places waiting for pax. That adds A LOT of wear and tear on the vehicle.
> 
> ...


1. Not sure what state you're in, but nothing causes more braking and accelerating than LA morning traffic on the freeway. also can't forget about the 10 miles of lights and residential area I go through to get to work. If you can find a gig where you're able to hop on the freeway and speed down the highway with no stops and get off the exit and coast into the parking lot, please let me know where so I can apply.

2. can't relate to people picking up 30-40 people because I only do part time and will be lucky to have 10 total people in my car. you seem to be exaggerating their weights though and all of the things you listed such as shutting doors, using the windows, are all basic functions that the car is made for. nobody eats food in my car, nobody throws trash on my floor (which doesn't cause damage?) and I have bags ready for pukers and I will gladly fix the problem with $150 and my leather seats.

3. I don't constantly vacuum or wash my car and nobody has ever complained. And I don't know if you're driving children with chocolate all over their hands but I do not have this issue at all.

4. rideshare insurance has nothing to do with destroying your car.

5. I know people that drive an hour to work to make just over minimum wage. I drive 25 miles to work to make 25 an hour.

6. if you buy food and snacks for your riders, I am sorry. you shouldn't do that and you are wasting your time and money. I have a 4.9 and I don't even give me riders a phone charger.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

In over 2 years of Ubering, +90k miles, I am close but have not spent more than $2,000 maintaining/fixing my car, including tires and what not.

I have also taken this opportunity to learn how to fix my car myself and I have learned a lot. CV Joints, etc, is out of my scope and I have a super cheap mechanic I can trust located in one of our barrios for those bigger parts that are simply out of my scope. He is cheap because I get to bring my own parts. I have realized, working on cars is becoming fun to me. You can find anything on youtube. See if 1A Auto on youtube has any videos for your car. I am lucky enough they did a bunch of repairs on a car I have, and they basically taught me everything I know for that car. 

You may not save much on a oil change, but there's going to be a time where you literally remove 6 bolts, and save your self well over $200 in labor.

P.S. Get a common tire size. You can order tires from Walmart/tire rack for cheaper and then pay your local tire shop $5-$10/tire to put them on. I stopped worrying about the road hazard warranties when I realized my tread wears down way before I get a nail. What was the final straw was when discount tire told me they can't replace my tire without replacing the tpms. (TPMS is good for 70,000 miles, and I get the cheap 40,000 mile tires ) $15 a piece I think it was x 4? Plus another $10-$15 o install a tire +$2.50 for disposal? Nope. I walked out of there. What angered me more was the fact that they were basically saying my tire was not going to work with out a new tpms. Really? At worst i just wont see my tire pressure if the tpms battery died. A tire gauge for 99 cents will take care of this for me. (although I have caught bad tires b ecause of the TPMS before they became flats) Take your car to a local tire shop and your not going to pay more than $10 per tire. You don't need the most expensive tire. A cheap one will do just fine. After all, you dont have a road hazard warranty, so you may be "screwed" and have to replace with a new tire anyways.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

u-Boat said:


> Spare us the off-topic, belittling life lecture. Most people that drive for a living just want the freedom to charge whatever the hell they want to for their services and for Govt to get out of out the way. Ya know, like how a TRUE free market is supposed to work?


Could very well lead to even lower prices.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Dutch-Ub said:


> Could very well lead to even lower prices.


I'm willing to live with the consequences of deregulation. Can't get any more unsustainable than it is currently.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

I honestly don't know what people want. It is what it is. It's not a prison; it's not a cult. If it's not working for you, start looking for something else.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Most cars aren't really designed to handle running 8+ hours a day, in constant stop and go traffic. You accelerate all of your maintenance because you put more miles on then the average commuter. Tires, and brake pads wear out faster, rotors are more likely to warp from being used all day. Your bushings, and bearings wear out faster, same with you shocks. If you take great care of your car, it will probably be alright, but you will have to do scheduled maintenance faster, and more often. You're also more likely to get into accidents, and also scratch up your front clip in driveways etc.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> *yawn*
> You lose the moment you have to make up what the other person is saying so that you can claim that they are incorrect.


Yawn. You lose the moment you support both corporations and Government screwing over blue collar Americans that are struggling to make a living.
Me: "I support deregulation & small business"
You: "Bend over and take it, be appreciative of the little money uBer and Govt allow you to make"


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

I drive a '16 Ford Fusion SE since 700miles when I bought the car new with 17 miles on it back in '15 Sept. Now I generally do part time honestly most miles I ever put was a 3,000 round trip to Dallas from Las Vegas and 2 round trips from Las Vegas to Ventura, CA. The car is pushing 34k now and it still looks new and I've only paid for 3 new tires in terms of maintenance


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> How much is your lease and can you turn it in early (or what are the terms?)


$125 a week and I can turn it in anytime, with two weeks notice to Uber Vehicle Solutions to the dealership I got it.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> $125 a week and I can turn it in anytime, with two weeks notice to Uber Vehicle Solutions to the dealership I got it.


Sounds like the solution for those really worried about killing their car. Shortlease here means a 3 month notice. Two weeks is definatly worth a try.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Dutch-Ub said:


> Sounds like the solution for those really worried about killing their car. Shortlease here means a 3 month notice. Two weeks is definatly worth a try.


It may work for some. I have always stated that no two Uber drivers are the same.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> It may work for some. I have always stated that no two Uber drivers are the same.


You got a good deal. Problem here is rideshare insurance not available so Enterprise rental is another solution (insurance included). Also, Uber Xchange lease's so-called free 'maintenance' only covers oil changes and tire rotation, anything else is on your dime. At least with a rental, all that stuff is on them. Churn-n-burn...

Back to my nachos and sardines..

BONG!!!


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I bought my car brand new in December. One of my pax managed to tear loose the weather stripping around a back seat when getting in or out. Another time I broke a shock absorber when hitting a big pothole in the dark on a rural county road. Neither would have happened if I wasn't an Uber driver. I'm lucky that the dealer has treated them as covered under the warranty, so I haven't had to pay for them out of pocket.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

Is this a gig that can earn me some money? Yep.
Is it a good gig? Meh. It has flexible hours, and I don't have a boss. That's about all the positives.
Will it kill your car faster than if you didn't uber? Yep.

I don't get why people argue so much about it- do it if you want, don't do it if you don't want. If you aren't smart enough to figure it out for yourself, and have to ask other people if you should do it, you probably shouldn't do it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I think "destroying" is the wrong word. A better word is "consuming", and if you use your car for Uber you are consuming your car's useful purpose faster than you would if you didn't.

Think of your car like a loaf of sliced bread with 14 slices. If you didn't Uber, and you ate one sandwich a day, you would consume 14 slices per week, which would consume the entire loaf in a week. If doing Uber required you to use your loaf of bread, and each Uber trip consumed 1 slice, you would consume your loaf after 14 trips, which if you did 14 trips in one day you would consume the entire loaf in one day.

Taking this analogy to your car requires a little more sophistication. You car may last for only 200,000 miles. It may not last that many. It may last more. Likewise, your tires may last 50,000 miles. They may not last that many. They may last more. Likewise, your brakes.... your oil, your fluids, etc, etc.... Given Uber driving is a lot of city miles, these things tend to get consumed faster than highway driving. So it's not like you know exactly how many slices of your car Uber driving consumes. But make no mistake, Uber driving consumes the useful purpose of your car faster than you would consume it otherwise. If you think like Travis Kalanick, and assume driving for Uber only costs you additional gas, then you are a fool.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

iamkitkatbar said:


> The car is pushing 34k now and it still looks new and I've only paid for 3 new tires in terms of maintenance


I took my vehicle in for an oil change last night and the guys were ooohing and aaaahing over what a sweet ride it is and how it's in amazing condition. One guy kept saying he wished it was his.

It's six years old and has 120K miles on it. You just have to take care of your things.


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

uber has actually made me way better at keeping my car clean and keeping its worth up. I use to treat cars like crap and now mine is in tip top shape. 

THANKS UBER


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

50,000 Uber miles in just over a year and a half of driving Friday & Saturday nights only (10 hours each night). I now have 130,000 miles on my used vehicle that I bought with 50k miles on it when I began driving Uber.

$350 front brake job last August
$3,500 transmission rebuild last month
$600 in tires
I keep my vehicles spotless and in top shape. If I were not driving Uber the tires and brakes would have needed replacing at end of 2017; the transmission work not for a another 2.5 years.

Driving Uber has not trashed my vehicle, but it has cost me a good $4k in auto expenses (all considered) and devalued it's resale value by another couple thousand dollars. I have earned, post Uber Fee, pre-tax and expenses, almost $50k driving Uber.

So, in some ways it is relative. Bottom line....it translates to a minimum wage job after paying for gas, repairs and devaluation of one's vehicle.


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

Trebor said:


> In over 2 years of Ubering, +90k miles, I am close but have not spent more than $2,000 maintaining/fixing my car, including tires and what not.
> 
> I have also taken this opportunity to learn how to fix my car myself and I have learned a lot. CV Joints, etc, is out of my scope and I have a super cheap mechanic I can trust located in one of our barrios for those bigger parts that are simply out of my scope. He is cheap because I get to bring my own parts. I have realized, working on cars is becoming fun to me. You can find anything on youtube. See if 1A Auto on youtube has any videos for your car. I am lucky enough they did a bunch of repairs on a car I have, and they basically taught me everything I know for that car.
> 
> ...


You do bring up a good point about learning to do things yourself. I do need to interject for 2 things.

First, you bring up a $200 oil change... unless you drive a BMW, MB, Lexus, etc, your oil change is $20 at wally, not $200.

At that point you do have to look at it, how long will it take you to change your oil? 1 hour? At that point unless you make $20 per hour, or less, it makes sense to just go and get it done. (again, if you look at it as a business.

Secondly, get a common tire size.... really?

That only works if you are looking for a new vehicle for your business.

If you have, let's say a Mazda 6 that you want to use for Lyft/Uber, that comes with 19 inch wheels... you are stuck with buying that tire size, and cannot simply go to a "common" tire size unless you go and spend $1k on new wheels as well. Just saying. =)

Local tire shop to install (mount and balance) a new tire for $10 or less? yeah, I don't think so. unless you are in bumblefudge WV. Here even the indies are $15 per tire plus. Also many states mandate the tire disposal fee and you cannot get away from it.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

I just spent $1,200 on new tires and rims. No, not a "common size." Yes, they look awesome. And $75 on an oil change. And $20 on a car wash. I... I love my car.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Oh, and tomorrow I'm spending $125 on the rear brakes. Booyah.


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

Heh, well this was a great 14 page post, especially for someone considering Uber/Lyft.

I am a business guy and just getting bored so looking at uber/lyft to justify my flying hobby. lol. In any case, a few things I can add to this.

Yes, it is quite disingenuous of how Uber advertises people "making" $1,000 a week or more. It is simply revenue... but it does not show the entire picture, as many smart posters point out here.

Whenever I travel for business I either rent my own car if I will be traveling a longer distance or more frequently, or if just to and from airport, I will take a Lyft or sometimes Uber.

It is quite nice to be picked up in a nice new vehicle but I am dying inside seeing people who are doing this for a living spending thousands of dollars in cash on their brand new vehicle that will have thousands of miles on it within a few shorts months, or even weeks.

One local Lyft driver, who was quite awesome, bought a brand new Nissan. He put on 5k miles in less than a month, and he will outlive his new car warranty in less than a year. So in just after a year, you will have a car that is worth 40% of new sticker price, and no warranty, while you are still on the hook for a 4 or 5 year loan.

The guys and gals who are making net income/profits are those that drive clean cars that are JUST within the age limits. 

One of my most reliable cars was a 2004 Mazda 6 that I bought new in 2005. Still have it now as our third car with 175,000 miles. One small recall, but the vast majority of the money spent was merely brakes, tires, oil and air filters. If I was to start driving, I would be buying a similar vehicle.

Put it this way, you have to treat this as a business, and you have to look at your car as an expense, NOT as an asset.

Brand new Mazda 6 - $24,000.
3 year old Mazda 6 with 35k miles... let's say $12,000.

If you are going to put on 35,000 miles a year anyway, why pay twice as much? The useful life of an UBER car is likely 3 to 4 years anyway. If it is not paid off by then you are just putting yourself in a worse position.

If the car lasts you 150k or 200k, that initial 35k just saved you 50% on the price of the vehicle.

After a few months of driving your "new" car it will be more used a 3 year old model with half the miles. 

Let someone else take the depreciation hit. Buy it for 50% off, then drive it and expect that after you it will be worthless.

Every week, put money away into an expense fund for the car (the routine maintenance PLUS unexpected surprises).

Treat it like a business, you generated $1,000 a week in revenue.... sure, but subtract the expenses (gas), insurance, telephone expenses, meals on the road, cleaning fees, reserves for maintenance and upcoming repair bills), subtract the depreciation, and allow for taxes.... THEN and only THEN, do you have the right to say you Made/Profited $XYZ.

New car warranties are 36,000 or 48,000 miles for a reason. After that...things WILL break unless you are lucky. 

For the people putting on 35k miles, or heck even an extra 20k miles per year on their new PRIMARY vehicle... and you have a loan for it still? Ouch. 

After 100k miles things start getting expenses, even without uber abuse. coolant system (waterpumps, thermostats) $$$$$, suspension components, timing belts/chains, ignition coils, brakes (although unless abused, your basic rotors/pads, not a huge deal). Running your car longer? HVAC system, air and cabin filters, recharge AC system.

Driving in the city?

Every pothole, especially with overweight Americans in the back put away money for new tires, wheels (if bent), suspension components (keep bottoming your suspension on potholes). Then the general wear on your engine and transmission mounts.

Stop and go? 
There is a reason why Taxi companies by ex police vehicles... heavy duty suspension and most of all more reliable oil cooling and fuel systems. Transmission, will be blasted with tons of gear changes. Brakes and tires is just the minor thing here. 

The good news is, in most new cars the engines are pretty damn reliable, and with regular oil changes should last 200k miles.... (not withstanding any blowups caused by failure of water pumps, or breaks).

Ooh, almost forgot, starting, stopping, and not idling? Battery.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Maksim said:


> Words.


Wait, so you're saying that I can't count my profits until after I figure expenses? And also driving a lot of miles is bad for a car and lowers the value? Did I get all of that correct?


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Wait, so you're saying that I can't count my profits until after I figure expenses? And also driving a lot of miles is bad for a car and lowers the value? Did I get all of that correct?


You got it, but 90% of the people who drive me certainly don't.... and heck, just look here for the daily "I stopped driving Uber because I counted my actual expenses" posts.

=)


----------



## Uberpoordriver (Jan 16, 2016)

Bwood said:


> a night driving 100 miles with uber and profiting over $100 = destroying your car.
> 
> driving 100 miles in a day to visit somewhere out of town = using your car.


I think it's more like 150 miles =$100 take home because uber takes $25 for every hundred and then $25 for gas and maybe a cofee and one toll and maybe peanuts then you got yourself a Hundo we won't even consider taxes or wear and tear


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't see it as necessarily destroying your car, but you are excelerating the devalue of your car, my Toyota went from having 100,000 on it to 165,000 on it in one year....it's basically worthless as trying to sale or trade it.....it usually takes 3 year to put them types miles on a car.....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberpoordriver said:


> I think it's more like 150 miles =$100 take home because uber takes $25 for every hundred and then $25 for gas and maybe a cofee and one toll and maybe peanuts then you got yourself a Hundo we won't even consider taxes or wear and tear


You're paying $25 for 150 miles? $25 gets me a full tank and 350 miles on my 3.6 V6 CTS....


----------



## Nothingtodo (Oct 18, 2016)

Depends on how you define "destroy". If its physical then NO. If its resale value then YES. If you not selling, than don't matter. However Ubering does accelerate wear and tear, that said.....if you put in care and maintenance regularly, the car then becomes just another tool to bring you point A to B, be it financially viable or not is another matter.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Nothingtodo said:


> Depends on how you define "destroy". If its physical then NO. If its resale value then YES. If you not selling, than don't matter. However Ubering does accelerate wear and tear, that said.....if you put in care and maintenance regularly, the car then becomes just another tool to bring you point A to B, be it financially viable or not is another matter.


Very true on one level, except for one flaw: Every vehicle eventually hits a "return on investment" point.

So if you buy a two-year old car (2014) for, I dunno, $15,000 and then run it into the ground after 250,000 miles within 10 years, while there won't be any resale value in it, but if you run it into the ground, will also be it worth fixing? And if so, proceed. If not, you must hope you've outearned the cost of that car.

If it earns you money, then great! It sounds like the driver UberLaLa who put in a $3,500 ****** rebuild has banked $50,000 (not sure if I believe that).

But if that $15,000 car hasn't earned you $15,000 in Uber earnings once it's all used up -- AND if you haven't made sure to bank some of those Uber earnings for your next car, then once it's used up what you mayhave is a car not worth fixing and no ability for your business to sustainably give you another car. BECAUSE eventually you run it into the ground and while you can keep rebuilding the car, you cannot escape the fact that your trusty well-worn car will eventually eclipse the cutoff year for driving. 
In Seattle, for ex., that is 2006 and newer so a 2016 car has only 10 years of rideshare eligibility in it.

If serious about rideshare, it may make sense for a driver to buy an older car cheap and run it down. Bank the earnings, put some aside for next car, sell the current car once its aged out, use some of the banked earnings for next beater, rinse, repeat.
An eight year old car can be had for only about $7,000.

"50,000 Uber miles in just over a year and a half of driving Friday & Saturday nights only (10 hours each night). I now have 130,000 miles on my used vehicle that I bought with 50k miles on it when I began driving Uber." 
Which is like 18 months of weekend driving nights, so the math is roughly
(52 Fridays + 52 Saturdays = 104 Fri & Sat weekend nights for 1st 12 months) + (104 / 2 = 52 Fri & Sat weekend nights this year) = 156 driving nights, of which divided by $50,000 = $852.00 each of night of driving.... WAIT WHAT?


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

Bwood said:


> this place has a lot of whining, but there is one thing in particular that really bothers me and that is when people talk about "destroying your car".
> 
> as someone that has a full time job and only ubers part time, I do not understand where the difference lies between my 50 mile a day commute to work and driving for uber as work. or driving to say san diego or las vegas for vacation. why do we only say things like "you're destroying your car" when it comes to ubering?
> 
> ...





Bwood said:


> this place has a lot of whining, but there is one thing in particular that really bothers me and that is when people talk about "destroying your car".
> 
> as someone that has a full time job and only ubers part time, I do not understand where the difference lies between my 50 mile a day commute to work and driving for uber as work. or driving to say san diego or las vegas for vacation. why do we only say things like "you're destroying your car" when it comes to ubering?
> 
> ...


This post sounds like someone who doesn't own a car. Nothing wrong with that as a matter of fact Uber and Lyft can be cheaper than owning a car. I hate breaking down the money and costs and blah no one cares especially riders. Recently I came to something easy to understand. The avg driver gets paid for their time not great not bad pt work pay. That's it. Who pays for the car? The depreciation? The maintenance the gas? The driver. Those evil cab services that "rip people off" I'm sure some do. Own cars that have to be maintained, insured, full of fuel, and eventually need to be replaced with a newer model. Key word depreciation. Why does a 2012 Honda accord with 50000 miles cost more than the one that is the same age but has 150000 Uber miles?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Does the used car market even really want to touch high-mileage, new model cars??

Open curiosity.

"Yeah, I'd like to trade in my 2012 Camry - oh it's got 250,000 miles on it"
"Uh klemme talk to my manager." (pause) "Oh yeah yeah we'll just tell buyers they're ALL HIGHWAY MILES" lol


----------



## Nothingtodo (Oct 18, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Very true on one level, except for one flaw: Every vehicle eventually hits a "return on investment" point.
> 
> So if you buy a two-year old car (2014) for, I dunno, $15,000 and then run it into the ground after 250,000 miles within 10 years, while there won't be any resale value in it, but if you run it into the ground, will also be it worth fixing? And if so, proceed. If not, you must hope you've outearned the cost of that car.
> 
> ...


That's exactly the point. Ride sharing started off with the intention of sharing a ride from point A to B, hence enabling a car owner to share his/her fuel expenditure. However, some drivers decided to use the App as a means of earning a living, without first calculating fix / variable cost and in who's favor. Trying to beat the system requires detail study, otherwise its equivalent to slapping one's own cheeks trying to do the opposite.

Ask yourself, why did one take up Ubering?

Should a car owner took up ubering to/fro from work ONLY, there is actually little to no effect to his/her ride maintenance as well as wear and tear. What TS is referring to is this I believe. One has to take hit the distance, Uber or not. However when some drivers start getting greedy and thinking Uber can make them rich fast and easy, that's when the equation turn against them. These are the drivers that eventually came in here to complaint about low earnings that does not match their time spent and "destroying" their beloved ride.

Who is destroying his/her ride? Uber? Or the driver?


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

Nothingtodo said:


> That's exactly the point. Ride sharing started off with the intention of sharing a ride from point A to B, hence enabling a car owner to share his/her fuel expenditure. However, some drivers decided to use the App as a means of earning a living, without first calculating fix / variable cost and in who's favor. Trying to beat the system requires detail study, otherwise its equivalent to slapping one's own cheeks trying to do the opposite.
> 
> Ask yourself, why did one take up Ubering?
> 
> ...


Why did Uber cut their rates by almost 80℅ from the start? Fuel dropped but not by that much. I think the problem is Uber never was "rideshareing" Uber is a tnc. People don't need Uber to rideshare I've been doing that all my life. If for some weird reason I need a ride I call a buddy give him 20 bucks bam. Shit I don't remember the last 20 Uber trip I gave. Had to be back in 2015


----------



## Nothingtodo (Oct 18, 2016)

strongarm said:


> Why did Uber cut their rates by almost 80℅ from the start? Fuel dropped but not by that much. I think the problem is Uber never was "rideshareing" Uber is a tnc. People don't need Uber to rideshare I've been doing that all my life. If for some weird reason I need a ride I call a buddy give him 20 bucks bam. Shit I don't remember the last 20 Uber trip I gave. Had to be back in 2015


There you go. Well said. You do not need to b Uber driver or rider for your case. So why are you watching this page? Its anybody's guess.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

Nothingtodo said:


> There you go. Well said. You do not need to b Uber driver or rider for your case. So why are you watching this page? Its anybody's guess.


True. I don't need to worry I'm in Austin!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Blackout 702 said:


> I took my vehicle in for an oil change last night and the guys were ooohing and aaaahing over what a sweet ride it is and how it's in amazing condition. One guy kept saying he wished it was his.
> 
> It's six years old and has 120K miles on it. You just have to take care of your things.


I do. But the pax don't.


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I do. But the pax don't.


THIS!

Pax slam cars, steal cords, spill water or other fluids, puke and dirty the car up. It's not worth it. I quit and sold my car while i still had positive equity on it.


----------



## LCR_dog (Aug 29, 2016)

That's not destroying your car!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Maksim said:


> You do bring up a good point about learning to do things yourself. I do need to interject for 2 things.
> 
> First, you bring up a $200 oil change... unless you drive a BMW, MB, Lexus, etc, your oil change is $20 at wally, not $200.
> 
> ...


You misunderstood my statement. I said you may only save a few dollars on a oil change, but there are times (as in not the oil change) that you remove 6 bolts to fix something and end up saving $200 in labor costs. Many places also charge extra for the actual part.

Actually Walmart here mounts your tires for $5+$5 for the balance or whatever. I was about to have them do it, when they have back after having my car in the bay for 30 minutes and then saying they couldn't get a lug off because it was stripped out from before. I was furious. So I told them to show me which one. Turns out the "stripped" one was the one with the wheel lock. (yes, I gave them my wheel lock before hand). I told them, give me my wheel lock. Watch this. Magically the lug came off with a simple tug. Look at that I exclaimed..magic! I told them you know what? Just give me my car back and put the tire in the trunk. So, Walmart, you can not even trust to put on your tires.

But yes, a $10 is very reasonable for a tire change. It may be on the expensive side. No, I do not lvie in the middle of no where, but considering you can find hundreds of used tire shops in my city, (Houston), there is a lot of competition. The disposal fee's are only a couple of dollars per tire, but from my understanding, our dump sites are pay per drop. Does not matter what trailer size you have (at least for residential, commercial may be different), but a good tire shop is going negotiate to have really low rates.

The wheels are yes, easier said than done. Starting out for Uber you should use the car you have. If you decide you like it and are wanting to do Uber enough to justify getting another car, you need get in to a business mindset and figure out which car is going to give you the most bang for you buck. You don't need to shop for a car that is going to make you feel cool. If you really want a car to show your friends, keep the one you have and drive that one personally or upgrade to another. For me, I could car less what my friends think. If your still in your early 20's, (or older) you may not agree with this, but once you already have a spouse and kids, you will start to agree with me until you have a midlife crisis. But honestly, when you first meet a girl at a bar or whatever, she is not trying to figure out what kind of car you drive before you take her home. Having a cheaper car to get the most bang for you buck when driving for Uber will show that your financially smart and this is a much better quality to have in the long term. Again let me say, there is nothing wrong with buying a separate car that you love for your personal use. Trust me, I have 3 cars at this point.

Anyhow, downgrading to stock wheels do not have to be expensive. Here is a quick price check from my local junk yard for late model (2004+)

PRICE CORE WARRANTY EXTENDED WARRANTY
Wheel-aluminum 14" & 15" Only $35.00 $12.00 $0.00 $10.50
Wheel-aluminum 18" & 20" $42.40 $12.00 $0.00 $12.72
Wheel-aluminum 21" & Up $53.00 $12.00 $0.00 $0.00
Wheel-steel 13", 14" & 15" $10.60 $3.50 $0.00 $3.18

It may take some time to find all 4 matches , but at my particular one ran by "lkq" they have a cross reference sheet that shows you all models your car is compatible with. You can also provably contact the dealer for this info or look online. Figure it out first though. If you will replace your tires at least 3-4 times on the same car, even at retail pricing, it can be good move, even at retail prices of $1,000.

Also, don't forget to check craigslist and ebay. Lkq has a ebay store. Craigslist, just bring someone who can eyeball the rims good to make sure they are not cracked or bent since you have no warranty/ way of returning.

Junk yards are great for finding replacement parts that your rider broke. I spent about $10 one day for a part that someone broke after I submitted the estimate from the dealership which would of been almost $100. It was $89.99 or something, but Uber charged the rider $100 - so about $90 in my pocket.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Maksim said:


> Heh, well this was a great 14 page post, especially for someone considering Uber/Lyft.
> 
> I am a business guy and just getting bored so looking at uber/lyft to justify my flying hobby. lol. In any case, a few things I can add to this.
> 
> ...


Yup. Police vehicles are great to get if you can DIY and get the prisoner seats out and fix the holes that comes with it. The only problem you will run into is gas. These have bigger engines. Tax's don't mind, but with Uber rates, you will have to think about this. Of course, buy one straight froma police auction, and your savings may make it worth while. Tires on these police vehicles are your run of the mill sizes, although I think they are a bit stronger, but its gonna be the same common size since most police departments are not funded very well. This why they also have steelies. Police cars will be hard to find with low miles. Many of thse also have engine hours, since they spend most of their time idling.

But yes, look at your car as an expense. Every business big or small looks at their expenses and find a way to cut down. Why buy a $40,000 car when a $10,000 car will earn you the same amount of money, if not more thanks to low expenses?

My battery literally blew up after 6 months of use. It was under warranty, and thank god it happend when I stopped to pee and not with a rider. Still kind of sucked since I was 40 miles from home at 4am Sunday and the place I bought it from was closed on Sundays. I ended up taking a Uber to Walmart, bought a battery, installed it and returned the battery after I got the warrantied battery when the other place opened on Monday. (Walmart has a nice return policy, the Walmart battery was actually not strong enough for my car. Lights were dimming, but it worked) I was very lucky the battery acid was mostly contained to the battery area.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> You just have to take care of your things.





Fuzzyelvis said:


> I do. But the pax don't.


When we're discussing "destroying" your car, it's not spilled water and slammed doors that we're really talking about. It's the extra miles, and the worn tires, and the oil changes, and the extra strain on the suspension, and the worn brake pads, and the overall loss of value to the vehicle, and all of those things are going to happen anyway. They are just accelerated due to using your car for ride sharing, and that's what you are trading for the money that you make by sharing your car.

How many hundreds or thousands of times does a car door have to be slammed before you consider it "destroyed"? And if trhat's such a huge problem for you, how about getting out and getting the door for the rider? You might even get a tip for the extra service.

So yes, I do take care of my things, and the vast majority of my riders do as well.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Very true on one level, except for one flaw: Every vehicle eventually hits a "return on investment" point.
> 
> So if you buy a two-year old car (2014) for, I dunno, $15,000 and then run it into the ground after 250,000 miles within 10 years, while there won't be any resale value in it, but if you run it into the ground, will also be it worth fixing? And if so, proceed. If not, you must hope you've outearned the cost of that car.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Always put some money away. If a $4,000 repair comes along like your ****** or engine blows out. Hopefully, if not under warranty, you should have that car paid off already and enough saved up to buy a new one for less than 8k. If you are able to pay $300- $500/month for a car and have that car paid off, you need to keep making that same car payment to a savings account. You may be tempted to spend that extra money, but your gonna hate yourself when your car finally hits the crapper.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> 50,000 Uber miles in just over a year and a half of driving Friday & Saturday nights only (10 hours each night). I now have 130,000 miles on my used vehicle that I bought with 50k miles on it when I began driving Uber.
> 
> $350 front brake job last August
> $3,500 transmission rebuild last month
> ...


Transmission and your tires aare not exactly DIY but brakes are easily DIY, as long as your psychically able to. $350 is a lot of money just fro the front brakes. Did they replaces both calipers as well?

Uber X typical vehicle cost
Brake pads - $60 (high quality) 
Rotors - $60 x (2) (high quality)

Your mechanical shop most likely bought the cheapest versions of these (which could easily be $100 or less in parts)

Let's say you get the best parts. So still close to $200. (savings of $150 already) Rotors do not need to be replaced every time and you could get away with replacing them every 2-3 brake changes easily. (they are warrantied for 2-3 years) and brake pads are lifetime warranty. If you DIY, you can take all of these parts back to your parts store and get new ones for free on your next brake job. So now over 2 brake jobs, your cost is down to $100 DIY and the mechanic would of charged you $700 for two. You saved $600. The higher your parts cost for your car, the more you are likely to save. 
Not bad eh?

If you do not have someone to do it, look on youtube example: "2013 mazda 6 brake pad replacement" You will see how easy it is. Find a good video, and they will tell you what size tools you need. Have a problem lossening a bolt? Ask a friend to come over, or use a "cheater pipe" . First time you do it, it will be hard since most of these places overtighten the bolts with their power tools. You are supposed to torque it to a specific point, (using a torque wrench) but these places put it as tight as they can. (first couple of times, its best to ask a friend who knows how to come over to make sure you do it right)

If you don't want to do this. I know a a mechanic (actually local tire shop owner) that charges $40/front $40/back to do your brakes. He is bring your own parts. Before I got my house, I would just go to him since my apartments frowned upon car maintenance in the parking lot. Brakes are super easy, and are super hard to mess up if your a mechanic, so you can just try and find a small local mechanic/tire shop and ask how much and if you can bring your own parts (this way, your still able to get the warranty on the parts.) =)


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I can't find it easily, but someone said they spent $20 on a car wash. Most places, this is a simple wipe down of the interior and some fragrance. Could be just my experience, but no one washes your car as good as you do. They always end up missing a spot. Totally not worth $20 and the time driving there and the time waiting. Especially if you complain about driving more than 5 minutes to a rider and waiting another 5 minutes. Your time is your money right?

Anyways, if you like the shine they give your dashboard for $20. I recommend Meguiars supreme shine wipes (https://goo.gl/u5rFsf) You can find these at walmart for about $6.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

Trebor said:


> You misunderstood my statement. I said you may only save a few dollars on a oil change, but there are times (as in not the oil change) that you remove 6 bolts to fix something and end up saving $200 in labor costs. Many places also charge extra for the actual part.
> 
> Actually Walmart here mounts your tires for $5+$5 for the balance or whatever. I was about to have them do it, when they have back after having my car in the bay for 30 minutes and then saying they couldn't get a lug off because it was stripped out from before. I was furious. So I told them to show me which one. Turns out the "stripped" one was the one with the wheel lock. (yes, I gave them my wheel lock before hand). I told them, give me my wheel lock. Watch this. Magically the lug came off with a simple tug. Look at that I exclaimed..magic! I told them you know what? Just give me my car back and put the tire in the trunk. So, Walmart, you can not even trust to put on your tires.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of what you said. But I think a small part is straight out of Narnia. How much do you have to make just to afford to go get some drinks at a bar? Now say you are a charming person and get to talk to a girl and buy her a drink then. She may not car about the car I agree. The problem is when when you disclose you are an Uber driver. I can't see how that reflects a financially sound business decision. Personally if anyone asks me what it is a do. I tell them I take care of logistics for some new startups.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> When we're discussing "destroying" your car, it's not spilled water and slammed doors that we're really talking about. It's the extra miles, and the worn tires, and the oil changes, and the extra strain on the suspension, and the worn brake pads, and the overall loss of value to the vehicle, and all of those things are going to happen anyway. They are just accelerated due to using your car for ride sharing, and that's what you are trading for the money that you make by sharing your car.
> 
> How many hundreds or thousands of times does a car door have to be slammed before you consider it "destroyed"? And if trhat's such a huge problem for you, how about getting out and getting the door for the rider? You might even get a tip for the extra service.
> 
> So yes, I do take care of my things, and the vast majority of my riders do as well.


My point is you are not being paid enough to cover the wear on the vehicle. Small first like oil changes sure. Warn suspension and the big one depreciation no. Factor those into your take-home $ Along with maintenance, gas, insurance. There's your overhead and your expenses. Now do payroll. Oopps. I guess your not getting paid this week.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

strongarm said:


> I agree with most of what you said. But I think a small part is straight out of Narnia. How much do you have to make just to afford to go get some drinks at a bar? Now say you are a charming person and get to talk to a girl and buy her a drink then. She may not car about the car I agree. The problem is when when you disclose you are an Uber driver. I can't see how that reflects a financially sound business decision. Personally if anyone asks me what it is a do. I tell them I take care of logistics for some new startups.


Confidence is key. Without confidence, you will not be able take any girl home. If you have confidence, you can say you are anything and they will believe you for that night. But what happens when she asks you what exactly does taking care of logistics for some new startups mean? What startups do you work for? If you do not have a legit story, coming off the tip of your tongue, then you might as well as be a beger on the streets. I would not bring up Uber the first night, (hopefully you have a full time job, since Uber is done part time in the eyes of riders.) But you really need to sound confident when you tell her about your Uber side gig. If you absolutely can not sound confident when telling her you may some extra $$$ with Uber, then you need to look around at your expenses and see how you can cut back to make Uber work for you or if you really believe its not possible, then you should quit. Also, no one like someone who talks about how much they hate their job when asked about it. If she says, I heard its not possible to make money driving, tell her: you have to know where/when to drive. Even if that means picking up drunks. That is the truth. If you know your spots and times to drive, then yes, you can make money. You won't get rich, but its totally worth the extra money.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

agtg said:


> There's some nasty Uber shillin' in here!


 Unfortunately, I have to refrain from what I really think of the OP's post. I'll play it safe and say its a "wonderful" post.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Bwood said:


> oh christ take your tin foil hat off and find a new gig.


 I did, several months ago. But thanks for concern!!! Much appreciated. You're such a lovely person. Very sincere!!!


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

You destroy your car just using it.....Now if you didnt think using your car was part of the transportation indy well you are pry the kind of person that will drive for uber for a long time excepting pings from 20 mins away.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

strongarm said:


> My point is you are not being paid enough to cover the wear on the vehicle. Small first like oil changes sure. Warn suspension and the big one depreciation no. Factor those into your take-home $ Along with maintenance, gas, insurance. There's your overhead and your expenses. Now do payroll. Oopps. I guess your not getting paid this week.


My point is that with the math skills that I had mastered by the time I was 10 years old I am able to determine whether or not driving for Uber is profitable or not.

It's so funny how some people cannot get it to work for them and so they come here to save us all from this horrible plot to force us to drive for slave wages while destroying our vehicle from underneath us. Ok, it doesn't work for you. I got it. Some people are smarter than you and can actually make this "scheme" work. If that is a terrible blow to your ego, life will only get harder from here on out.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> My point is that with the math skills that I had mastered by the time I was 10 years old I am able to determine whether or not driving for Uber is profitable or not.
> 
> It's so funny how some people cannot get it to work for them and so they come here to save us all from this horrible plot to force us to drive for slave wages while destroying our vehicle from underneath us. Ok, it doesn't work for you. I got it. Some people are smarter than you and can actually make this "scheme" work. If that is a terrible blow to your ego, life will only get harder from here on out.


 Well a few months back I'm certain drivers from Detroit didn't need advanced math skills to realize .30/mile wasn't cutting it.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Well a few months back I'm certain drivers from Detroit didn't need advanced math skills to realize .30/mile wasn't cutting it.


O... kay?


----------



## Khalvo (Dec 14, 2014)

OlDirtySapper said:


> You destroy your car just using it.....Now if you didnt think using your car was part of the transportation indy well you are pry the kind of person that will drive for uber for a long time excepting pings from 20 mins away.


It depends on the type of driving to how fast though.

My old car went up to around 180000 miles in 3 years, probably 30% were Uber miles, but a fair few on the M11 going in/out of London. Most of the rest was spent on the motorways of Europe at a constant speed, top gear, low revs.

Would you prefer to buy mine, or an ex-Uber/commuter car with 180000 city miles on it?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Bwood said:


> you never hear people say things like "oh you're going on vacation up north? are you trying to kill your car or something?"


 Yes, you do hear that. I've heard many say that after driving from Cleveland to Florida that they need to sell their car to ditch because of what the miles do to it.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

That's because they're driving in a ton of salt in Cleveland...and miles. But really, salt tears rubber bushings and steel up big time.


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

To every idiot who doesn't understand the concept of "wearing it out" - you're an idiot! I bought a rubber band and pulled on it ten times - it broke... Why didn't it last forever???? Why do I have to buy a new rubber band???? Uber is a TERRIBLE paying job that DESTROYS the value of your car every time you wear it down! Idiots.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Chicago88 said:


> To every idiot who doesn't understand the concept of "wearing it out" - you're an idiot! I bought a rubber band and pulled on it ten times - it broke... Why didn't it last forever???? Why do I have to buy a new rubber band???? Uber is a TERRIBLE paying job that DESTROYS the value of your car every time you wear it down! Idiots.


I already had a rubber band that I planned on using every day for the next several years. Then someone offered a way for me to use my rubber band more than I otherwise would have, and I get paid for it so much that at the end of the year I could buy a whole new rubber band if I want to.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> My point is that with the math skills that I had mastered by the time I was 10 years old I am able to determine whether or not driving for Uber is profitable or not.
> 
> It's so funny how some people cannot get it to work for them and so they come here to save us all from this horrible plot to force us to drive for slave wages while destroying our vehicle from underneath us. Ok, it doesn't work for you. I got it. Some people are smarter than you and can actually make this "scheme" work. If that is a terrible blow to your ego, life will only get harder from here on out.


You've been here all of three weeks. Do you have a month's worth of statements to show how you are getting it done? Wait for the backpedalling... You only do this as a "side hustle." You only do it on weekends. You're a retiree with a pension. Your car has no note. This isn't your main source of income. You don't need Uber to pay your bills, etc, etc, etc... The worst story is the bored, lonely guy one.

I love how people who don't need to Uber come and sing the praises of Uber. Once you have to actually live off this gig things get real, real fast.

I also like how you said 25% of your fares tip you in another thread. Impressive, yet completely unprovable!


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> I already had a rubber band that I planned on using every day for the next several years. Then someone offered a way for me to use my rubber band more than I otherwise would have, and I get paid for it so much that at the end of the year I could buy a whole new rubber band if I want to.


Nice! And all it took was 10,000 working hours for what adds up to minimum wage at best! You are rocking it! I'd suggest you double you hours and get 2 new rubber bands. UBER ON!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Bwood said:


> this place has a lot of whining, but there is one thing in particular that really bothers me and that is when people talk about "destroying your car".
> 
> as someone that has a full time job and only ubers part time, I do not understand where the difference lies between my 50 mile a day commute to work and driving for uber as work. or driving to say san diego or las vegas for vacation. why do we only say things like "you're destroying your car" when it comes to ubering?
> 
> ...


Sure you hear that... people even rent cars for road trips to save miles on theirs. Went on a 48 state trip, rented a car... no accidents or nothing, but after just 10k hard miles, it was due for some serious work...if not an insurance write-off

.........

Also, in the last 8 months fuber/lyfting, I've had 2500-3000 people in the car....wear and tear? OF COURSE

New front end suspension? Yup

Rear bumpers damaged? 2

Windshield stars? 10+

Windshield cracks? 3 major

New(ish) wheels bought? Check

New tires purchased? 5, two survive but not in service ATM

New-to-me tires? Let's see...1 there, then 2, then 2, then 2, then 2, then 1 more....so 10 maybe? No wait, 14, counting the ones came on the new rims

So 19 tires purchased (plus set of 4 came wit car)...albeit 10 surviving (3/4 of one set plus a spare without a rim.... another full set w/rims, but running 2 used cheapies up front while I mess around with front end suspension)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Destroying/killing your car is not literal . It's exaggeration for effect. Like when you open your monthly credit card bill, see the new balance and then say, "I'll kill my wife when she gets home". It doesn't necesarily mean that you're actually going to execute your wife.


Until, one day, when you suddenly do...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

agtg said:


> Dude, you just back-pedaled $20,000!


Dude just back pedaled a newish select car.... or, in some markets, 8 replacement XL vehicles


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

agtg said:


> You've been here all of three weeks. Do you have a month's worth of statements to show how you are getting it done?


Yes, actually I do. Uber sends me one every week. Don't you get yours?



agtg said:


> Wait for the backpedalling... You only do this as a "side hustle." You only do it on weekends. You're a retiree with a pension. Your car has no note. This isn't your main source of income. You don't need Uber to pay your bills, etc, etc, etc... The worst story is the bored, lonely guy one.


I don't know how any of that is "backpedalling." I do this as a "side hustle" and make great money doing it. I do it mostly on the weekends but some evenings as well. I'm not retired (sorry), and I owe the bank for my vehicle (sorry). This isn't my main source of income, but it sure helps both paying bills and socking away savings. I don't get bored or lonely (sorry).

Of course you've read my previous posts so you already know all of this, so again, no "backpedalling." Still, I'm not sure how you got so much of that wrong.



agtg said:


> I love how people who don't need to Uber come and sing the praises of Uber. Once you have to actually live off this gig things get real, real fast.


Ah, but you see I have this thing called "job skills," so I don't need to rely on an entry level job. Are you saying that you "need" Uber? Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry. I had no idea.



agtg said:


> I also like how you said 25% of your fares tip you in another thread. Impressive, yet completely unprovable!


Actually this past weekend it went up to 33%. Completely unprovable? I'm pretty sure the stack of cash on my counter top is proof. Some of those bills have already been accepted as payment for goods and services by local businesses, so they seem to accept them as proof, also.

Oh, you mean proof to you? Well gosh, how exactly would that work? I guess you'd need to see a picture of the money. No, that could just be a picture of someone else's money. So I guess you'd have to come to my house and see it for yourself. No, it still could have been money that I borrowed or stole or found or earned some other way. I guess you'd need to ride with me on every trip and see each passenger give it to me. But that could still be some vast conspiracy of actors all shilling for the great evil Uber.

Sorry, friend. I guess you're right. Because I can't prove something to the satisfaction of a complete stranger on the Internet, everything I say must be a lie. Because that's how life works.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Chicago88 said:


> Nice! And all it took was 10,000 working hours for what adds up to minimum wage at best! You are rocking it! I'd suggest you double you hours and get 2 new rubber bands. UBER ON!


Driving for Uber I actually make over three times my state's minimum wage, and tips on top of that. That buys a lot of rubber bands. 

And I have no idea what the "10,000 working hours" refers to, sorry.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> I've never taken a passenger to a strip club, and therefore never received any payment from said strip club, and therefore your entire point (plus the silly comparison) is entirely nullified. Wanna play some more?


We in the rest of the country often believe LV to be one huge casino w/attached strip club & drive thru wedding Chapel

I saw it on TV it must be true


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Adieu said:


> We in the rest of the country often believe LV to be one huge casino w/attached strip club & drive thru wedding Chapel
> 
> I saw it on TV it must be true


It is completely true. I had a tourist ask me last week if we had grocery stores in Las Vegas. I had to explain that we locals eat all of our meals at casino buffets. Also we don't have museums or dog parks or hiking trails. We don't even have schools for our children, but that's ok because they are all trained to mix drinks and deal poker.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> It is completely true. I had a tourist ask me last week if we had grocery stores in Las Vegas. I had to explain that we locals eat all of our meals at casino buffets. Also we don't have museums or dog parks or hiking trails. We don't even have schools for our children, but that's ok because they are all trained to mix drinks and deal poker.


You mean you actually wait until they're 18 to teach them vital job skills like lapdancing????

Or do they just practice on lollipops to avoid legal entanglements?


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Adieu said:


> You mean you actually wait until they're 18 to teach them vital job skills like lapdancing????
> 
> Or do they just practice on lollipops to avoid legal entanglements?


Lollpops, popsicles, whatever. Search YouTube if you think children are waiting until they're 18 to learn pole dancing.


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

The thing that bugs me the most is speed bumps. Why is it that every pax I drive to or from their apartment complex lives way in the back after going over 20 speed bumps?Some of them are brutal even when barely moving going over them. I've had front end problems because of them.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> My point is that with the math skills that I had mastered by the time I was 10 years old I am able to determine whether or not driving for Uber is profitable or not.
> 
> It's so funny how some people cannot get it to work for them and so they come here to save us all from this horrible plot to force us to drive for slave wages while destroying our vehicle from underneath us. Ok, it doesn't work for you. I got it. Some people are smarter than you and can actually make this "scheme" work. If that is a terrible blow to your ego, life will only get harder from here on out.


You invested in a personal vehicle when you were ten years old? Do you make enough money to buy a car every two years? While also being able to pay yourself a decent wage? Just bc you make decent money doesn't answer the question of who pays for the car. Now how much do you make per year? Bc part of that if not a majority of it needs to cover the depreciation of the car. People never look at the car.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

Can I have a rubber band please. Who the heck has these rubber bands? I just want to play with a rubber band.,


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

It was front brakes and both rotors, yes. And, just because you DIY does not mean you are saving money. Time is money...



Trebor said:


> Transmission and your tires aare not exactly DIY but brakes are easily DIY, as long as your psychically able to. $350 is a lot of money just fro the front brakes. Did they replaces both calipers as well?
> 
> Uber X typical vehicle cost
> Brake pads - $60 (high quality)
> ...


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> It was front brakes and both rotors, yes. And, just because you DIY does not mean you are saving money. Time is money...


Time certainly is money, and auto repair is something I'm very good at thankfully. On my last mustang I could drop the gas tank, swap fuel pumps, and put to back together in driving condition in less than 30 minutes.

I have 3 rolling tool boxes and a bench, so there's the money in tools and air compressor, but generally speaking if you know what you're doing it can be done faster than a repair shop for daily things.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> It was front brakes and both rotors, yes. And, just because you DIY does not mean you are saving money. Time is money...


I know a few indy cab drivers who do their own mechanical work, It's far better to do it yourself, as long as you can do it right.

If you write off your costs on a per mile basis, anything you save ends up back in your pocket tax free and you can still deduct just as much.


----------



## Michaacb (Sep 4, 2016)

Bwood said:


> this place has a lot of whining, but there is one thing in particular that really bothers me and that is when people talk about "destroying your car".
> 
> as someone that has a full time job and only ubers part time, I do not understand where the difference lies between my 50 mile a day commute to work and driving for uber as work. or driving to say san diego or las vegas for vacation. why do we only say things like "you're destroying your car" when it comes to ubering?
> 
> ...


Tell me how you feel about your car after somebody has thrown up in it or after you put over 50,000 miles on it in under a year. Ever heard of wear and tear? You can provide top notch maintenance. It doesn't matter. Cars don't last forever. Every mile you put on it shortens its lifespan.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I expect my maintenance expenses to increase. Not only am I putting more miles on my car, I am working the car harder. I'm driving on worse streets, doing a lot more braking and acceleration, and carrying heavier loads.

Now that other people are sitting in my car, I need to clean the back seat -vacuum, wipe-down, etc. - regularly. Cut corners here and grime will be ground in. It's amazing how effective you can be with simple window cleaner.

On the PLUS side of the ledger, it's MY car and I control it when I'm not driving. This is in contrast to (say) driving a taxi, where all sorts of mischief happens when someone else has 'your' car. Also, remember the 'rented mule' principle: folks are a lot rougher on stuff they don't own.

Since I bought my car, I have been taking it in for maintenance on the factory schedule. I have been doing certain maintenance that most folks don't bother with (engine flush, coolant flush, brake fluid replacement, transmission filter replacement) since I intend to get LOTS of miles from my car. Every 'oil change' includes a complete inspection, alignment check, tire rotation, etc.

The results? My tires and brakes have lasted WAY longer than is typical. My current tires have 100K on them, and I'll probably get another year / 50K from them. As the dealer put it: I don't know what you're doing, but keep doing it!"

According to Consumers' Union, folks do a lot better using the appropriate new-car dealer (ie: Toyota) than any franchise (ie: Firestone, Aamco, Midas). The book "What Car Mechanics Don't Want You To Know" documents many dishonest / incompetence issues built into many franchises and chains.

I'm still shaking my head at the guy I asked to fix a flat tire - and who then told me I needed new spark plugs ..... (Yes, I have that in writing!)

I've also protected my car by investing in Weather-Tek floormats, seat covers, a dash cover, and a cargo liner. I get the 'expensive' car wash treatment weekly, and wipe down / hose off the car between real washes.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

The debate is polarized now, but I think atg is closer to the truth.

The most underrated factor in these discussions is the risk of accident, serious injury and death. That has a decent dollar value too.

Taxi driver is the 10th most dangerous job in the US.

http://time.com/4326676/dangerous-jobs-america/

Rideshare must be significantly worse, since we have less experience, and more pressure. Eg pax monitoring you after a ping and canceling if you don't head in their direction immediately. (Better get that u turn, 3 lanes over).

Pax being able to vote for you to lose your job on a whim. (All kinds of issues).

Even having to hustle way harder for tips. Chatting up riders, letting them use chords, adjusting the radio or temp settings in hopes of a tip, and out of fear of a bad rating, all distract from driving.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

agtg said:


> You're kidding, right? Maybe you should quit your day job and drive downtown 8 hours a day for a bunch of short rides for 2 months straight and come back and report your findings. Your tires will be bald, your front end will be trashed, and your brakes will need replacing. CV joints aren't that cheap to replace, and will eat up a large portion of your so-called "profits" from the previous two months driving.
> 
> There's a reason why rental cars cost $60 bucks a day. That's a reasonable amount considering liability and wear and tear on a vehicle. You can knock that much off of your daily gross while ubering if you want to get closer to the actual money you're making.
> 
> Now you know why it costs $2.75 a mile to operate a cab.


Rental cars all tend to be under factory warranty. The rental car companies sell them off before the warranty is up.

Uber drivers can't do that and make the numbers work. (at least in their favor, Uber would love a near new fleet at all times)

I refuse to spend more than a grand or so (I have access to wholesale sources of cars) for a uber car. something major breaks it goes back to the auction and I buy another. Current car is a 06 Subaru Legacy.. I don't uber much any more, but it works great for it.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

VegasR said:


> The debate is polarized now, but I think atg is closer to the truth.
> 
> The most underrated factor in these discussions is the risk of accident, serious injury and death. That has a decent dollar value too.
> 
> ...


You bring up a good point. I drove taxi (I was one of the good ones lol) for a while and Uber actually strikes me as way more demanding due to the rating system primarily. With taxi if a rider complained about something like the driver taking 10 minutes to get to them the dispatch would just blow them off and not even notify the driver of the complaint (because, well, sometimes one light can be five minutes alone so how is it the driver's fault?). With Uber they let them file a reported issue and it may even cost you your job.

Also the distractions are much higher with the aux cord and pandora thing as well as the cord issue. If someone asked to pair to my phone on a 3 minute trip I would have just laughed at them and told them to "get real". With Uber doing that means a 1* or worse.

With taxi around here it was almost impossible to fired as long as you showed up on time, were sober, and didn't get in accidents. With Uber on the other end you can do nothing wrong and still be fired due to a lying passenger.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

I'll destroy/drive my car in to the ground....

if the money is right. And guess what? it's not. let uber learn this with their auto pilot cars.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> It's because apartments get
> 
> You bring up a good point. I drove taxi (I was one of the good ones lol) for a while and Uber actually strikes me as way more demanding due to the rating system primarily. With taxi if a rider complained about something like the driver taking 10 minutes to get to them the dispatch would just blow them off and not even notify the driver of the complaint (because, well, sometimes one light can be five minutes alone so how is it the driver's fault?). With Uber they let them file a reported issue and it may even cost you your job.
> 
> ...


You speak the truth


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I can't argue about "stress" between Uber drivers and cabbies, but I would expect Uber to be significantly less dangerous. We don't carry cash, and aren't at risk for armed robbery. LOTS of cabbies get held up, and a fair number end up shot.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> It was front brakes and both rotors, yes. And, just because you DIY does not mean you are saving money. Time is money...


I agree with you here. Time is money. First time I did my brakes, it took me a couple hours for each side, , but after a few times, and a newer car that every bolt is not stuck, my average is 30-45 minutes, (for one side such as the front) and this is with kids coming in every few minutes and "helping". I doubt if you can make $100+ /hr doing Uber. I am not doing brakes or other car work in the 2am bar rush either.

Oil changes are a bit more on the, "why not just take it somewhere side because time is money.." I use conventional oil and therefore I can find a oil change for $20 with a coupon. Any day, you can easily find one for $30. Or even like on Veterans day, (and I think Fathers day) Meineke gave free oil changes. Considering that my oil and filter from walmart cost's about $22 and it takes a good half hour (majority of the time wasted is waiting for it to drain) There is only a few dollars saved. But, time is money right? Besides the fact that you are at the mercy of their "house oil" (ask a car person who cares about their car and they will never use this oil) you can also easily find your self waiting for 2 hours before you car is even seen. Unless of course, you go real early or are just lucky enough to come at a good time. So, be done within an hour for sure? Not to mention, you are likely traveling a half hour round trip at the very least.

So yes, I agree with your statement but I feel the time is money works in my favor.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

jeep45238 said:


> Time certainly is money, and auto repair is something I'm very good at thankfully. On my last mustang I could drop the gas tank, swap fuel pumps, and put to back together in driving condition in less than 30 minutes.
> 
> I have 3 rolling tool boxes and a bench, so there's the money in tools and air compressor, but generally speaking if you know what you're doing it can be done faster than a repair shop for daily things.


The key to a fast diy is being organized. Having that rolling toolbox is saving you money in the long run. Unless your really unlucky, that compressor will last for 20+ years and you will more than get your money back. Even just using it to fill up your tires with air could save you money in as little as a couple of years. Dang gas stations charge $2.00 for air now.

Also, the compressors work great for balloons.

Tools are not too bad, if you are doing the basics. When you need a special tool for a job that you may do once, it kind of begs the question if you should really do it, but for the most part, the average home joe mechanic is not going to be using more than a 19mm socket and a "okay" socket set that has up to 19mm can be had for less than $30 (if your not using a compressor) that can get the job done just as good as a $100 set.

I wish more people would try to fix something themselves. They would be surprised.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Agreed. The tools have been accumulated over the course of a decade, and the compressor gets an oil change every year or two. Heck, I bought a 20 ton shop press on sale for $180, did a drive shaft and two hub bearings in about 4 hours on 2 cars, and sold the press for $125 (guy came and picked it up too. That's $55 to fix 2 cars. The local shop wanted $300 to do ONE hub bearing (they're pressed in, not bolt in).


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> I can't argue about "stress" between Uber drivers and cabbies, but I would expect Uber to be significantly less dangerous. We don't carry cash, and aren't at risk for armed robbery. LOTS of cabbies get held up, and a fair number end up shot.


How frequent is that really? I don't know the answer for sure, but I'd wager only a handful of cabbies are shot per year and almost all in particular cities. I agree, uber drivers are probably less likely to be killed by a pax, but at the same time, there is some small risk of that too.

We always overestimate the risk of dramatic stuff like shootings, and underestimate mundane risks like driving. Driving is one of our most dangerous day to day activities. For example, a police officer is about as likely to die in a crash as be shot.

Distracted driving is more dangerous and driving for rideshare, you are distracted a LOT. Are you ever really, 100% relaxed and at ease with a stranger in your car, never thinking about tips, never thinking about ratings, never distracted by GPS, never talking when you'd rather not, never rushing, never driving when you're too tired, not looking for street signs or house numbers, comfortable if you miss a turn or screw up, etc?


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

agtg said:


> You fail to take into account so many variables. Most commutes are mostly highway miles, which are a lot easier on your vehicle. Additionally, commuting to work doesn't require 40 people entering and exiting your vehicle, weighing down your suspension, and stopping and starting the car.
> 
> I knew a postman who was a rural carrier. You know how many ignitions he went through just stopping and starting his car over the years? Maintenance is expensive unless you do it yourself. And even then, it's a hassle and still costs you time and money.


Zero


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Blackout 702 said:


> Lollpops, popsicles, whatever. Search YouTube if you think children are waiting until they're 18 to learn pole dancing.


Searching for child porn isn't really my thing.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

the only people thats should be worried about miles are the ones leasing. or maybe if you have a BRAND new car and have the warranty based on milage. As long as you take care of your car and keep up with maintenance then you will be fine. there is a reason why the odometer can go to 999,999 maybe more if its digital. the problem is ALOT of people get cheap with the maintenance or put it off. Most of the maintenance i do myself. i change my own oil, spark plugs, timing belt, freeon, battery, fuses. even changed my own transmission oil. the hardest thing ive done was probably replacing my break lines because the previous owner put the wrong fluid which ate at the lines. that needs to be done with at least 2 people. (but that was on my previous car) Most of the stuff is super easy, if you arent afraid of getting some grease on your hands you could actually save yourself money on labor.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

VegasR said:


> How frequent is that really? I don't know the answer for sure, but I'd wager only a handful of cabbies are shot per year and almost all in particular cities. I agree, uber drivers are probably less likely to be killed by a pax, but at the same time, there is some small risk of that too. ...


According to OSHA, cabbies are more than 20 times more likely to be killed than virtually any other occupation. And by "killed", they mean "murdered".


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Searching for child porn isn't really my thing.


Yeah, because YouTube videos of children dancing is child porn. Fresh air, it's a thing.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> I'll destroy/drive my car in to the ground....
> 
> if the money is right. And guess what? it's not. let uber learn this with their auto pilot cars.


Yeah I find it a slap in the face those are select rates too. I guess they did the math. Right there shows you how driving Uber x is a loss.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> According to OSHA, cabbies are more than 20 times more likely to be killed than virtually any other occupation. And by "killed", they mean "murdered".


Damn they need hazard pay and life insurance.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I read some more detail. Cabbies are murdered at 4 times the rate as cops, and 30 times the rate of all the other professions combined.

There is some good news for Uber divers, who are included in this profession. Since most of the murders occur in the process of robberies, odd favor that Uberers are substantially less likely to be killed than other cabbies.


----------



## MTB2020 (Jul 2, 2019)

My question is, if I buy a used 2012 versa for 5k with 90k miles on it and let's say in two to 3 months I've already made and exceeded the value I paid for my vehicle - regardless of the miles I put on it, aren't I profiting? I'm not concerned about resale, I'm sure I'll get some sort of trade in value if and when I go for a new car - so is it a worthwhile investment or am I still simply "destroying my car"?

I'm trying to convince my wife to let me do rideshare, she's a type 1 diabetic that sometimes has immediate health emergencies. I can't tell you how many employers I've possed off because I had to drop everything and rush to the ER. If I'm driving uber, all I have to do is shut the app off and handle whatever business or emergency I need to. This sounds like a dream to me, please tell me it wont be a nightmare instead.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

MTB2020 said:


> My question is, if I buy a used 2012 versa for 5k with 90k miles on it and let's say in two to 3 months I've already made and exceeded the value I paid for my vehicle - regardless of the miles I put on it, aren't I profiting? I'm not concerned about resale, I'm sure I'll get some sort of trade in value if and when I go for a new car - so is it a worthwhile investment or am I still simply "destroying my car"?
> 
> I'm trying to convince my wife to let me do rideshare, she's a type 1 diabetic that sometimes has immediate health emergencies. I can't tell you how many employers I've possed off because I had to drop everything and rush to the ER. If I'm driving uber, all I have to do is shut the app off and handle whatever business or emergency I need to. This sounds like a dream to me, please tell me it wont be a nightmare instead.


DO IT !!! (but versa is kind of small and be sure it's an approved car)


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Bwood said:


> this place has a lot of whining, but there is one thing in particular that really bothers me and that is when people talk about "destroying your car".
> 
> as someone that has a full time job and only ubers part time, I do not understand where the difference lies between my 50 mile a day commute to work and driving for uber as work. or driving to say san diego or las vegas for vacation. why do we only say things like "you're destroying your car" when it comes to ubering?
> 
> ...


 You're overlooking one aspect. Total strangers riding in your car that have absolutely no respect for your vehicle.
Scuff marks, stains, worn out rugs, foul odors etc.
Last time I checked I didn't have any strangers in the backseat while driving on vacation.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Bwood said:


> this place has a lot of whining, but there is one thing in particular that really bothers me and that is when people talk about "destroying your car".
> 
> as someone that has a full time job and only ubers part time, I do not understand where the difference lies between my 50 mile a day commute to work and driving for uber as work. or driving to say san diego or las vegas for vacation. why do we only say things like "you're destroying your car" when it comes to ubering?
> 
> ...


i agree

I netted $39000 doing this last year so the car has more than paid for itself.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Destroying is exaggeration but you are definitely decreasing the life span. In my market at night mostly local streets, hard miles with crappy road conditions. I will only drive surge times or with destination filter. Driving slightly above the standard deduction rate full-time in my market is foolish IMO.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MTB2020 said:


> My question is, if I buy a used 2012 versa for 5k with 90k miles on it and let's say in two to 3 months I've already made and exceeded the value I paid for my vehicle - regardless of the miles I put on it, aren't I profiting? I'm not concerned about resale, I'm sure I'll get some sort of trade in value if and when I go for a new car - so is it a worthwhile investment or am I still simply "destroying my car"?
> 
> I'm trying to convince my wife to let me do rideshare, she's a type 1 diabetic that sometimes has immediate health emergencies. I can't tell you how many employers I've possed off because I had to drop everything and rush to the ER. If I'm driving uber, all I have to do is shut the app off and handle whatever business or emergency I need to. This sounds like a dream to me, please tell me it wont be a nightmare instead.


There is another driver on UP with your similar time situation. He has made Uber work well for him. But even he is considering getting getting out, now that he has to replace his under 5k car. Fares have gone so low over the past year. They were low before, they are insanely low now. Good luck.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

MTB2020 said:


> My question is, if I buy a used 2012 versa for 5k with 90k miles on it and let's say in two to 3 months I've already made and exceeded the value I paid for my vehicle - regardless of the miles I put on it, aren't I profiting? I'm not concerned about resale, I'm sure I'll get some sort of trade in value if and when I go for a new car - so is it a worthwhile investment or am I still simply "destroying my car"?
> 
> I'm trying to convince my wife to let me do rideshare, she's a type 1 diabetic that sometimes has immediate health emergencies. I can't tell you how many employers I've possed off because I had to drop everything and rush to the ER. If I'm driving uber, all I have to do is shut the app off and handle whatever business or emergency I need to. This sounds like a dream to me, please tell me it wont be a nightmare instead.


 You'll have to save some money for the emergency flat tire, alternator going out, bad battery or anything else that can go wrong with the car. First thing you need to do is to save for a hefty down payment on another car if the one you are driving does not constitute getting repaired versus getting another used vehicle. If you have bad credit, start improving that also. Hope your wife is doing well.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> Destroying is exaggeration but you are definitely decreasing the life span. In my market at night mostly local streets, hard miles with crappy road conditions. I will only drive surge times or with destination filter. Driving slightly above the standard deduction rate full-time in my market is foolish IMO.


With these rates and hamster wheel bonuses if you're not destroying you car, you're at least depreciating it more than it's worth for full time and it'll only get worse.

In about 2 years the people who say they make good money doing this fulltime putting heavy miles on their car, will be yelling at the people who say they're making 600 dollars a week and crushing it. Unless the Jesus of rideshare comes in the next 2 years to fix that problem.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

That driver is me @MTB2020

My wife is on Dialysis and my driving schedule is wacky to say the least....I made it work for a few years now. I have some things that worked to my advantage

- I found a unicorn of a car. 2011 Prius in good shape for under 4k
- I live 10 minutes away from Disneyland
- I Study the Conventions that come to town. I know the attendance estimates, start and end dates, and where attendees are coming in from
- I also study the events. I know what's worth my time, and I know where to stage.....I have no time to wait in traffic when I know where people will walk to for rides...

I have other tricks, but the point is that in order to make this work in your situation, you have to have a very solid plan, and do your due diligence. Your time is more precious than most, so you need to make the absolute best use of yours.

Im one of the only drivers I've known to make it work, and it's getting harder every single year. Like @UberLaLa said, I'm looking to get out of the X game. If you have any better options, you should look into them first. But if you really want to make a go of it

Cheap Car
Have a Plan
Be prepared to work wacky hours

Message me if you would like to discuss this more



UberLaLa said:


> There is another driver on UP with your similar time situation. He has made Uber work well for him. But even he is considering getting getting out, now that he has to replace his under 5k car. Fares have gone so low over the past year. They were low before, they are insanely low now. Good luck.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Going into any business is a gamble. Doing it without doing due diligence is a sure way to lose money.

Do your homework, here and elsewhere. Look up posts and other sources for information on Rideshare Endorsements for your auto insurance, loopholes to the auto insurance U/L provide, laws regarding how to run your business (one that comes up repeatedly on here is Service Animals), and learn where you are and are not allowed to pull over to allow a pax in or out of your car (HINT: U/L cars are neither taxis nor buses).

Neither of these companies will give you any meaningful training that will benefit YOU because, if they did, they'd be traipsing over the line into employer status according to federal law.

This is the best place for you to begin your rideshare/TNC education, but it's just a beginning.

Put 10 TNC drivers in a room and ask a question and you'll get 100 different, contradictory answers.

YMMV


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bwood said:


> I do not understand where the difference lies between my 50 mile a day commute to work and driving for uber as work. or driving to say san diego or las vegas for vacation. why do we only say things like "you're destroying your car" when it comes to ubering?


I carry a hammer in the trunk and whack a new dent in my car at the end of each shift :rollseyes:

In SF, the phrase "destroying your car" relates to the fact that in many areas of the city, and especially downtown, the streets are worse than third world quality. The average driver would not spend hours each day taking their car over those streets because the do indeed destroy the suspension. The interior of the car will also be heavily damaged by pax over time. All of the interior plastic trim panels (doors, B pillars, seat backs, glove box) will be scratched and gouged, seats will be scratched, holed and/or stained. Although most pax can be stopped, some will inevitably try to lift their cases over the trunk ledge, fail and damage it before you can prevent them.

Having said all that, I selected a <$4000 vehicle to use in this job, knowing that it will be steadily and progressively worn and damaged as I use it for rideshare. It's not really an issue if you choose the vehicle wisely.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bwood said:


> my situation may be different from yours as a part time driver, but you are naming things that are all common activities for your car to go through ona daily basis unless you live alone, no friends, no family, and drive only a few minutes to work and never leave town.
> 
> what it boils down to is, what is the difference between putting in 50 miles driving to work and running errands or 50 miles driving to the beach or something and ubering for 50 miles while making a profit? why is ubering referred to as "destroying" than "using"?


How many times a day do you open your passenger doors while commuting?

Oh yeah, NEVER.

I used to have a van I used for work. I got in and out all day. One day the door handle broke off in my hand. Metal fatigue.

How many times do you drag your body across your back seat while commuting? And so on...

Using a vehicle for work and commuting are completely different animals.



unPat said:


> I have drove 25k so far and have no problems with my car . I change my oil regularly and rotate my tires properly.
> I think you need to do those maintenance when you reach that certain mileage regardless you drive for uber or not.
> The only thing I dread the most is the speed bumps on these gated community and apartments. Some of them are so high and so close to each other it mess up your suspension.


25k...

Lol

Get back to us at 200k.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Ride share is best described as trading the miles (aka the value) for cash now, as opposed to you driving it for personal use.

I don't know how 100miles = $100 (definitely not in my market base). It would take about 10+ hours for 100 PAID miles.

I put well over 35k in LESS than 1 year on my car (yes, I had to drive to an area that had pings... but that's just the cost of doing business).

I agree OP is a shill, or at the least has no idea what the TRUE costs are. 

No one is making it rich at Uber as a driver. 

The vast majority are said to quit before their first 20 rides, and 96% don't last a year. If the MONEY was there, those stats would not be so bad.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed the date (11/16/16) when the OP posted this, or that he hasn’t been heard from in over two years?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Has anyone else noticed the date (11/16/16) when the OP posted this, or that he hasn't been heard from in over two years?


Yes.

Mainly because someone else decided to resurrect a thread that hasn't been posted in for 2 years. They must have felt this was a big enough deal to resurrect


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Bwood said:


> this place has a lot of whining, but there is one thing in particular that really bothers me and that is when people talk about "destroying your car".
> 
> as someone that has a full time job and only ubers part time, I do not understand where the difference lies between my 50 mile a day commute to work and driving for uber as work. or driving to say san diego or las vegas for vacation. why do we only say things like "you're destroying your car" when it comes to ubering?
> 
> ...


The difference is that pax don't care as much about your car as you do. They leave food on the floor, spill drinks on the seats, drag their luggage in and out in a way that causes damage, cram their belongings in, and generally treat your car like a bus or a rental vehicle. There's no consideration for your vehicle. Now, if this is the way you already treat your own vehicle, like a rental, then maybe you don't car. Maybe you are already accustomed to trashing your car. But many of us try to take care of our car.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> So you're doing more of what your car was designed to do? WHY ARE YOU DESTROYING YOUR CAR LIKE THAT???!


2017 Chevrolet Traverse. Paid $32k for it. 190,000 miles on it. It turned 2 in February. Yes, looks good, I've been able to elongate the scheduled service due to age being so young but in the end this vehicle has near zero value compared to what I paid for it or an average 2017 Chevrolet Traverse.

Yes I get to write off expense and depreciate the vehicle but this vehicle will only make 5 urs by a miracle of god. At this mileage it's nearing its timing belt for the second time. Trans will go maybe another 50-75k miles and then vehicle will be scrap.

I have begun prayers for someone to hit it and total it out so I can get max $$ off an insurance company.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

BlueNOX said:


> 2017 Chevrolet Traverse. Paid $32k for it. 190,000 miles on it. It turned 2 in February. Yes, looks good, I've been able to elongate the scheduled service due to age being so young but in the end this vehicle has near zero value compared to what I paid for it or an average 2017 Chevrolet Traverse.
> 
> Yes I get to write off expense and depreciate the vehicle but this vehicle will only make 5 urs by a miracle of god. At this mileage it's nearing its timing belt for the second time. Trans will go maybe another 50-75k miles and then vehicle will be scrap.
> 
> I have begun prayers for someone to hit it and total it out so I can get max $$ off an insurance company.


So if the vehicle is worth next to nothing now, and has had 190K miles put on it in 2 years, I guess you can also subtract $16K per year from what you earned after your expenses to see what you _really_ cleared.

People contemplating doing this should go into it with their eyes wide open. If you've got an older car that has already undergone most of it's depreciation, that's less of an issue. But miles are not just miles. If I would have put 15K on my car for my own use but wind up putting 50K on doing ridesharing, there's a lot more than just extra mileage. As others have noted above, the wear and tear is a _lot_ more than triple: instead of mostly highway miles, there's lots of city driving over streets with lots of pot-holes (especially anywhere in the Snow Belt, where the arrival of spring unveils all the damage to the streets over the winter), literally hundreds and hundreds of people getting in and out of the back seat, wearing the upholstery and slamming doors, etc., etc.. I just can't understand why anyone would subject a really nice car with low mileage to this treatment. The slobs that want cheap rides and can never be bothered to tip don't deserve anything beyond a safe trip from A to B. Offering them a comfortable or luxurious ride is absurd.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> So if the vehicle is worth next to nothing now, and has had 190K miles put on it in 2 years, I guess you can also subtract $16K per year from what you earned after your expenses to see what you _really_ cleared.
> 
> People contemplating doing this should go into it with their eyes wide open. If you've got an older car that has already undergone most of it's depreciation, that's less of an issue. But miles are not just miles. If I would have put 15K on my car for my own use but wind up putting 50K on doing ridesharing, there's a lot more than just extra mileage. As others have noted above, the wear and tear is a _lot_ more than triple: instead of mostly highway miles, there's lots of city driving over streets with lots of pot-holes (especially anywhere in the Snow Belt, where the arrival of spring unveils all the damage to the streets over the winter), literally hundreds and hundreds of people getting in and out of the back seat, wearing the upholstery and slamming doors, etc., etc.. I just can't understand why anyone would subject a really nice car with low mileage to this treatment. The slobs that want cheap rides and can never be bothered to tip don't deserve anything beyond a safe trip from A to B. Offering them a comfortable or luxurious ride is absurd.


That's $16k per year just to PAY FOR the car ITSELF, not taking financing or loss of use of the cash into account. It doesn't even cover maintenance, gas, etc.

How many oil changes and gas fill ups does it take to drive 100k a year? Not to mention scheduled major maintenance like the aforementioned belt.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

TrollAlert said:


> That's a lot of miles! Why didn't you ask him, or at least include in your post, how much did he make Ubering and how many of those miles were spent Ubering? Has he had any vehicle problems? Does he regularly maintain his vehicle?
> 
> You're leaving a lot of valuable information out. Please be truthful if you decide to respond.


I haven't driven quite as much as the guy mentioned in the post above but I've driven a lot

41500 miles since January and grossed $31500 the car has 185000 miles on it Other than routine routine maintenance as suggested by Ford, I've spent just $1000 on repairs

Any more questions?

And what do you conclude from these numbers. Am I using my car as the op says, or am I destroying it?

Every minute I live I'm a minute closer to death and every mile I drive gets my car a mile closer to the junk yard. I know I'm gonna die, but that dosent stop me from living and I know my car will wear out sooner or later, but that dosent keep me from driving it

I'm with the op. I don't understand this preoccupation with the death of your car. We all know it's gonna die. Be prepared for that day and there's no reason to worry


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I haven't driven quite as much as the guy mentioned in the post above but I've driven a lot
> 
> 41500 miles since January and grossed $31500 the car has 185000 miles on it Other than routine routine maintenance as suggested by Ford, I've spent just $1000 on repairs
> 
> ...


Ok, but you apparently started with a car that already had 144K miles on it, correct? That changes the calculations completely; it has already undergone most of the depreciation already by then. Depreciation is _far_ more significant during the first 100K than the second 100K.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Ok, but you apparently started with a car that already had 144K miles on it, correct? That changes the calculations completely; it has already undergone most of the depreciation already by then. Depreciation is _far_ more significant during the first 100K than the second 100K.


I didn't do any calculations. 
What calculation are you trying to do with my numbers?

I know this thread was started two years ago but it's a topic of interest today. The op was questioning the use of the word "destroy" applied to cars used for rideshare as "I destroyed my car doing Uber" as opposed to the word "use" as in "I use my car to Uber with"

As the op noticed, many here use the word "destroy" and some define rideshare as nothing more than a loan against the value of a car. Like the op I disagree. I prefer to say I'm using my car for rideshare to make a little money

I think we are talking about two different things I'm focusing on two words...."destroy" and "use". And you are talking about a depreciation schedule. I think that the point you are trying to make is that a car depreciates faster, doing rideshare than a car that's driven to commute to work. Of course that's true if you calculate depreciation over time. But I think the better way for us rideshare drivers is to calculate depreciation over miles

I didn't "start". with 140000 miles. The car started in 2011 with 0.miles and someone else had it for 5 years and 50000 miles. Sticker price was $40000. I bought it in 2016 for $25000 so over 5 years the care depreciated $15000 which equates to $3000 a year or 30 cents a mile. I drove it for two years and 20000 miles and judged it's worth at that time to be $18000 so depreciation was about $3500 a year. Or 35 cents a mile

I started with Uber in the last week of 2017, at 70000 miles the plan was to drive my 18000 car it for three more years and 230000 miles

So my depreciation schedule is $6000 a year or 7.8 cents per mile

So if we look at the cost of the car on an annual basis,as you seem to want to, there is no question that depreciation is much faster driving Uber than if just personal use

But if we look at the cost of the car on a per mile basis as I do, it's depreciating much slower driving Uber than if I kept it as a pleasure vehicle

And to those who say that rideshare is nothing more than a loan against the value of your car. That's absolutely right but that's not a bad thing. If I borrow money to take a vacation, when the vacation is over, the money is gone as soon as I get home. But borrowing money to start a business is an investment. Whether it's a good investment or not depends on how successful you are with that business. In my first 6 months I brought in $30000 and my only expense was gas. So net $24000. Bottom line is that I have paid that "loan" back and if I chose to I could say there is no more depreciation expense. And by the way I have $30000 set aside for another car

And the neat thing about depreciating a car used for business, is that you can continue to take a depreciation deduction even after the car has become worthless which means that the faster you depreciate your car to $0, the more it's worth to your business

So there are as many different ways to calculate depreciation as there are drivers. My calculation tells me that my depreciation is less doing rideshare than it would be if I didn't do rideshare


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

OCJarvis said:


> That driver is me @MTB2020
> 
> My wife is on Dialysis and my driving schedule is wacky to say the least....I made it work for a few years now. I have some things that worked to my advantage
> 
> ...


Excellent post. You decided moving up to SUV is better than staying with X?



Older Chauffeur said:


> Has anyone else noticed the date (11/16/16) when the OP posted this, or that he hasn't been heard from in over two years?


It's no surprise. There's a high churn with Uber drivers and UP members.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Bwood said:


> this place has a lot of whining, but there is one thing in particular that really bothers me and that is when people talk about "destroying your car".
> 
> as someone that has a full time job and only ubers part time, I do not understand where the difference lies between my 50 mile a day commute to work and driving for uber as work. or driving to say san diego or las vegas for vacation. why do we only say things like "you're destroying your car" when it comes to ubering?
> 
> ...


So you've never heard anyone say that taking a long trip to work everyday will destroy their car...hmm


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

Cars don't break "on demand" or when expected. The only given is that the more you use them or the harder you use them, the more likely they are to break in the near future. Just because your car didn't break today, doesn't mean you didn't have a cost associated with repairs that are bound to happen in the future. That cost can either be depreciation or actual repair costs. Rideshare is a very hard use on a vehicle due to all of the starting, stopping, people getting in and out constantly, and driving on unfamiliar streets. Driving familiar streets allows a driver to minimize unnecessary wear and tear , if they pay attention.

Maintenace cost are predictable and can be assigned based on a time and mileage basis.

Too many people associate maintenace costs to repair costs. Maintenance is predictable. Repairs are expected but not predictable.

When people say you are destroying your car, they are referring to the maintenace, repair, and depreciation associated with using your car. Every day you own, and every mile you drive your car has a cost associated to it. You just don't have to pay it on a daily basis. Sometimes you avoid the costs by pure luck or planning. Other times, you get stuck with the large repair bill.

Ignorance of the potential future payout of repair costs does not equal your car costing very little to operate. If you do this enough or for a long enough time, your payouts will equalize with your true cost of use and ownership.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

gambler1621 said:


> Cars don't break "on demand" or when expected. The only given is that the more you use them or the harder you use them, the more likely they are to break in the near future. Just because your car didn't break today, doesn't mean you didn't have a cost associated with repairs that are bound to happen in the future. That cost can either be depreciation or actual repair costs. Rideshare is a very hard use on a vehicle due to all of the starting, stopping, people getting in and out constantly, and driving on unfamiliar streets. Driving familiar streets allows a driver to minimize unnecessary wear and tear , if they pay attention.
> 
> Maintenace cost are predictable and can be assigned based on a time and mileage basis.
> 
> ...


This could *not *of been worded any better


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Gambler, that was an excellent description. There's one thing I'll add, but it's purely optional.

I track my auto mileage monthly. When I roll over my budget, I check and record the mileage. I set aside money in my budget for maintenance and replacement. When I spend money on repairs, it's covered by that part of my budget.

When the increases in that fund start slowing down, I know it's time to think about getting another car.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

gambler1621 said:


> Cars don't break "on demand" or when expected. The only given is that the more you use them or the harder you use them, the more likely they are to break in the near future. Just because your car didn't break today, doesn't mean you didn't have a cost associated with repairs that are bound to happen in the future. That cost can either be depreciation or actual repair costs. Rideshare is a very hard use on a vehicle due to all of the starting, stopping, people getting in and out constantly, and driving on unfamiliar streets. Driving familiar streets allows a driver to minimize unnecessary wear and tear , if they pay attention.
> 
> Maintenace cost are predictable and can be assigned based on a time and mileage basis.
> 
> ...


A "repair cost" is not a cost until it happens.and as long as the cost of repair is less than what another comparable but usable, car would cost the repair is not destruction. In fact it will extend the useful life of the car not end it

Will you have a repair cost someday? Probably. Should you be prepared? Absolutely!

You might prepare by maintaining good credit or with a reserve account. Either way there is no cost this month if you don't have a repair done this month

However, To your point; I maintain a reserve account sufficient to pay for any repair and a new car of need be, and I add to it every month. So while the money I put into the reserve account is not an expense, preparing for the inevitable "feels" like an expense.

I had a passenger once who told me about her last Uber ride There was an accident andthe driver didn't have the means to pay for a tow truck. So my passenger paid for one. I'm betting that if the driver didn't have money for a tow, he certainly didn't have the $1000 Uber insurance deductible. So he has to be out of business


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Bwood said:


> why isn't the term "dead mile" used for people that drive to work? I know people in LA that drive 45-50 miles just to get to work and then the same amount driving back. why isn't that ever discussed? like "oh john you make good money at your job? do you factor in your dead miles though? really takes a cut out of your daily earnings..."


It's because, for instance (when I first started and got a clue and why most people quit so quickly), Lyft directed me to drive to a nearby town. Eighteen miles each way (36 dead miles) to drive a pax 1.5 miles (3 paid miles round trip, so minimum fee) to go pick up snacks because he forgot his lunch. I waited for him while he shopped, took him back to work and drove back to my town. About an hour's worth of my time and I was paid $2.44. Now... if you're working a regular job, you're not making $2.44 for the hour, you're probably making much more and THAT is the difference than the simplistic trope of "you're driving your car anyway"!


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

A mind is a terrible thing to waste. I mean are you seriously comparing taking a vacation each year to the miles you put on your car Ubering. Number 1 people normally take vacation once a year and if you take the total miles driven for Uber for the year and try to convince yourself the miles driven on vacation is no different. Let’s say you put 25000 miles each year on your car driving Uber. Are you
seriously entertaining the thought a person would put 25000 miles a year on their car going on vacation. That would be like making 8
round trips from Florida to California. I too drive part time but you WILL lose money whether it be through car repairs or trade in value for your car.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I’ve heard that the high mile drivers buy a new car every 2 years. They slave away 12 hours a day everyday and set the money aside for a new ride. That’s hardcore.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

agtg said:


> Wait a second, you said you've made almost $60K driving this year and you work a regular day job? Something stinks here. Something doesn't add up. For you to pull in 60k in 10 months you would have to bring in $6,000 a month driving. And you do this outside of a regular job? Right...


That part brought up red flags. Some folks with talk out their ass thinking any body with common sense will buy their bs. Making 60k in uber is a joke


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

LAuberX said:


> I just ran into a guy driving a Toyota Sienna minivan at LAX... since January he's put on 48,000 Miles!
> that just might be the definition of killing a car.


But hey, "renting a car werkly to do U/L for $250 a week is stupid, you're dumb, blah, blah, blah." Yet when their car breaks down, guess who has to pay to get it fixed? You.

Guess who loses a day or 3 getting it fixed( in the process of losing money for EVERY day that car is down to get fixed? You.

Guess who's trashing their cars, losing depreciation value every day they drive their own cars(paid off or not)? YOU!

Guess who's NOT putting 1 mile, new brakes, new whatever on MY car, not worrying about anything but picking up pax, while renting someone else's? ME

Doesn't sound so "stupid to rent a car to do U/L" now does it?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Cars are meant to be driven. Humans are not meant to be land locked whales.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Bwood said:


> why isn't the term "dead mile" used for people that drive to work? I know people in LA that drive 45-50 miles just to get to work and then the same amount driving back. why isn't that ever discussed? like "oh john you make good money at your job? do you factor in your dead miles though? really takes a cut out of your daily earnings..."


Because for a day job, you know you have to get there every day. You wouldn't take a job that was more than a certain distance from you, because at a certain point it just wouldn't be worth the drive. You make that decision one time when you accept the job, then forget about it. No need to go naming it "dead miles" or anything like that. You're not making that decision over and over every day. In rideshare, it's a decision you make every time you accept a ping. Is this ride going to involve a lot of dead miles. It's an ongoing concern every day when you drive. So we name it, dead miles. It becomes part of the vernacular for Uber drivers. Your bottom line can be improved by making decisions about dead miles.

I think people consider Uber to be destroying their car for two reasons. One, the passengers sometimes beat on your car in a way that you never would. They slam the door's. They open the doors into objects. They eat in the car. They spilled drinks. They poke and scratch and do all manner of damage that you never would yourself. They just don't care. They treat your car like a rental. They destroy it. Two, for someone like myself who drives 70 hours a week, the rate of wear and tear on the vehicle is greatly increased. So the car wears out much much faster than it would otherwise.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Bwood said:


> why do we only say things like "you're destroying your car" when it comes to ubering?


We don't. As you said, only a few whiners do.

Why do you pay any attention to silly whiners?



agtg said:


> There's some nasty Uber shillin' in here!


TRANSLATION: Anybody who disagrees with agtg's constant whining and running down Uber must be lying.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> Because for a day job, you know you have to get there every day. You wouldn't take a job that was more than a certain distance from you, because at a certain point it just wouldn't be worth the drive. You make that decision one time when you accept the job, then forget about it. No need to go naming it "dead miles" or anything like that. You're not making that decision over and over every day. In rideshare, it's a decision you make every time you accept a ping. Is this ride going to involve a lot of dead miles. It's an ongoing concern every day when you drive. So we name it, dead miles. It becomes part of the vernacular for Uber drivers. Your bottom line can be improved by making decisions about dead miles.
> 
> I think people consider Uber to be destroying their car for two reasons. One, the passengers sometimes beat on your car in a way that you never would. They slam the door's. They open the doors into objects. They eat in the car. They spilled drinks. They poke and scratch and do all manner of damage that you never would yourself. They just don't care. They treat your car like a rental. They destroy it. Two, for someone like myself who drives 70 hours a week, the rate of wear and tear on the vehicle is greatly increased. So the car wears out much much faster than it would otherwise.


People most often will look for a job somewhat close to where they live, or move to be closer to their job. The only guy I know that drives that kind of mileage to his job, drives a company car on their dime. I purchased an extra warranty when I bought my used car and when I needed to use it for a repair, guess what? 14,000 miles over their mileage limit, so repair is on me! Then there is the dent still in my quarter panel where the incensed father punched my car. His daughters were holding their giant red slushy cups and I said "you aren't bringing those in my car..." Then the argument, entitlement, outrage - "you HAVE to drive us! You accepted our ride!!!" Damage? Under Uber's deductible, so repair is on me. As I recall, it was close to $1,000 because the whole quarter panel would need to be removed, etc. So, ALL ON ME.

Why did I have this policy? Because I had allowed a Starbucks passenger holding a large creamy concoction into my front seat, her friends in back. I said "be careful with that drink, don't spill" and she assured me she would. Mid-ride she turned around to offer her drink to one of the friends in back and that ****er EXPLODED all over the front seat. It looked like vomit. She was apologetic when she got out, tried to hand me $5 to take care of the mess. I was taking a photo of HER for proof, she's asking why I need a photo. lol. I got $40 for cleanup, but it was a busy, busy Friday and rest of the weekend that I missed driving because I had it cleaned and it took forever to dry. So... NO. I didn't allow drinks in my car and most certainly you're not eating your crappy fast food in my car either.

Other damage: a woman sent me a text saying "I have a dog." I had no idea if it was an actual service dog, or what, so I responded that it needed to sit on the floor. No response, so should have been my first clue. I pulled into her driveway (BIG mistake, always leave yourself with a quick getaway path) and out she comes with a large black fluffy out of control dog, straining and jumping against the leash. I should have backed out quickly and hightailed it away, but NO! I sat there in shock. She walked up to my car, I'm hoping she'll get it under control, but nope! Dog proceeded to jump/climb up the side of my car scratching the shit out of it. What does Lyft do? Their deductible is what, $2,500 and the $450 it would cost to repair is MY PROBLEM.

Slamming doors, every single one. Not normal and not respectful of another's property. You are just a means to an end for riders and they don't give a shit about your car. It is not just simply mileage.

I also do my best to inform people driving around with rideshare stickers.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> Then there is the dent still in my quarter panel where the incensed father punched my car. His daughters were holding their giant red slushy cups and I said "you aren't bringing those in my car..." Then the argument, entitlement, outrage - "you HAVE to drive us! You accepted our ride!!!" Damage? Under Uber's deductible, so repair is on me. As I recall, it was close to $1,000 because the whole quarter panel would need to be removed, etc. So, ALL ON ME.


You should have called the police and had him arrested; what he did is vandalism. If he leaves before the police arrive, Uber knows who he is, and you report him and demand that Uber identify him because you are going to file a criminal complaint against him.

If you obtain a criminal conviction against him, or he pleads guilty to anything, it's a slam dunk to get a monetary judgment against him. It's admittedly a pain in the ass, but the alternative is letting scumbags get away with willfully vandalizing your property.

Of course, if you ask someone to get rid of a drink first and they start to argue in any way whatsoever: insta-cancel. This is another reason for keeping the doors locked until you know you have the right rider, and that they're not getting in with an "attitude". Any "attitude": cancel. Any reluctance to comply with your request that they get rid of the drinks: cancel. This is all they can understand.



melusine3 said:


> Other damage: a woman sent me a text saying "I have a dog." I had no idea if it was an actual service dog, or what, so I responded that it needed to sit on the floor. No response, so should have been my first clue. I pulled into her driveway (BIG mistake, always leave yourself with a quick getaway path) and out she comes with a large black fluffy out of control dog, straining and jumping against the leash. I should have backed out quickly and hightailed it away, but NO! I sat there in shock.


I think the better response to someone texting "I have a dog" is "is it a service dog?" -- or at least that's the "better response" if you care about getting deactivated, which might not be worth worrying about. Anything other than a very convincing explanation of precisely what the dog does as far as providing "a service", and you can simply cancel. As you learned for yourself, the riders will not give a shit about you or your car. Of course, when you get there and you can see that it's out of control and obviously not a service dog -- cancel.

As with the vandalism case above, you could in theory sue the rider: this is negligence on her part, but it's a lot of trouble, and no criminal charges can be brought against her first, which makes getting a judgment a whole lot easier in cases of intentional vandalism.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> You should have called the police and had him arrested; what he did is vandalism. If he leaves before the police arrive, Uber knows who he is, and you report him and demand that Uber identify him because you are going to file a criminal complaint against him.
> 
> If you obtain a criminal conviction against him, or he pleads guilty to anything, it's a slam dunk to get a monetary judgment against him. It's admittedly a pain in the ass, but the alternative is letting scumbags get away with willfully vandalizing your property.
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention that the car puncher reported ME to Uber saying he hurt his hand getting in my car when I drove off. Not that that would have stopped me from filing the claim with Uber. If they were a righteous company, they would help their drivers pursue riders who do damage. I'm hoping my experiences will help new or future drivers to think twice about driving at all.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> *If they were a righteous company*, they would help their drivers pursue riders who do damage. I'm hoping my experiences will help new or future drivers to think twice about driving at all.


Good one there.  Obviously, every driver is expendable, and every rider is another customer who is always right as far as Uber is concerned.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

melusine3 said:


> People most often will look for a job somewhat close to where they live, or move to be closer to their job. The only guy I know that drives that kind of mileage to his job, drives a company car on their dime. I purchased an extra warranty when I bought my used car and when I needed to use it for a repair, guess what? 14,000 miles over their mileage limit, so repair is on me! Then there is the dent still in my quarter panel where the incensed father punched my car. His daughters were holding their giant red slushy cups and I said "you aren't bringing those in my car..." Then the argument, entitlement, outrage - "you HAVE to drive us! You accepted our ride!!!" Damage? Under Uber's deductible, so repair is on me. As I recall, it was close to $1,000 because the whole quarter panel would need to be removed, etc. So, ALL ON ME.
> 
> Why did I have this policy? Because I had allowed a Starbucks passenger holding a large creamy concoction into my front seat, her friends in back. I said "be careful with that drink, don't spill" and she assured me she would. Mid-ride she turned around to offer her drink to one of the friends in back and that @@@@er EXPLODED all over the front seat. It looked like vomit. She was apologetic when she got out, tried to hand me $5 to take care of the mess. I was taking a photo of HER for proof, she's asking why I need a photo. lol. I got $40 for cleanup, but it was a busy, busy Friday and rest of the weekend that I missed driving because I had it cleaned and it took forever to dry. So... NO. I didn't allow drinks in my car and most certainly you're not eating your crappy fast food in my car either.
> 
> ...


I've gotten very good at looking to see what people are carrying when they approach the car. I instantly lock the doors when I see drinks. I very politely say "I'm sorry, I can't allow anything other than bottled water". A polite respectful refusal will usually prevent them from becoming belligerent. Although they are still highly likely to down-rate you for it.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> A mind is a terrible thing to waste. I mean are you seriously comparing taking a vacation each year to the miles you put on your car Ubering. Number 1 people normally take vacation once a year and if you take the total miles driven for Uber for the year and try to convince yourself the miles driven on vacation is no different. Let's say you put 25000 miles each year on your car driving Uber. Are you
> seriously entertaining the thought a person would put 25000 miles a year on their car going on vacation. That would be like making 8
> round trips from Florida to California. I too drive part time but you WILL lose money whether it be through car repairs or trade in value for your car.


I pretty much forgot about this thread but someone posted something new,,, and here we are again

Regarding the post I quoted, the author takes issue with what I said about depreciation. What I'm saying is that on a per mile basis, the miles a guy drives on a family vacation are no different than the miles I drive for rideshare And I stand by that

Each mile we drive, our cars depreciate until the car is worth nothing. 
and each year we drive our cars, they depreciate, until they are worth nothing.

I dont lose money driving.. Ive driven my car 18 months (130000 miles) when I started it was an $18000 car and now its worth $0 so depreciation has been $1000 a month.. other expenses have been $800 a month for gas and an average of about $300 a month for repairs and maintenance plus insurance or less than $40000 for the 18 months,,,

i have averaged 70 cents a mile over those 130000 miles so.....91000 income less $40000 expenses is over $2800 a month thats not losing money as you say...And heres the good part... the car is now fully depreciated so going forward I expect to be making $3800 a month and thats not losing money either


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> People most often will look for a job somewhat close to where they live, or move to be closer to their job. The only guy I know that drives that kind of mileage to his job, drives a company car on their dime. I purchased an extra warranty when I bought my used car and when I needed to use it for a repair, guess what? 14,000 miles over their mileage limit, so repair is on me! Then there is the dent still in my quarter panel where the incensed father punched my car. His daughters were holding their giant red slushy cups and I said "you aren't bringing those in my car..." Then the argument, entitlement, outrage - "you HAVE to drive us! You accepted our ride!!!" Damage? Under Uber's deductible, so repair is on me. As I recall, it was close to $1,000 because the whole quarter panel would need to be removed, etc. So, ALL ON ME.
> 
> Why did I have this policy? Because I had allowed a Starbucks passenger holding a large creamy concoction into my front seat, her friends in back. I said "be careful with that drink, don't spill" and she assured me she would. Mid-ride she turned around to offer her drink to one of the friends in back and that @@@@er EXPLODED all over the front seat. It looked like vomit. She was apologetic when she got out, tried to hand me $5 to take care of the mess. I was taking a photo of HER for proof, she's asking why I need a photo. lol. I got $40 for cleanup, but it was a busy, busy Friday and rest of the weekend that I missed driving because I had it cleaned and it took forever to dry. So... NO. I didn't allow drinks in my car and most certainly you're not eating your crappy fast food in my car either.
> 
> ...


Sucks for sure. If you pull up and see drinks and don't want them in the car, simply say, _I'm gonna go over the close gas station and fill up while they finish those. _Pull away and Cancel down the block.

If you ever receive another, _I have a dog. _Text...reply back, _Is it a Service Animal? _If not, Cancel. If they say it is then ask, _What Service is it trained to perform?_ Their answer will tell you, clearly.

Additionally, I would call Police on the angry dad that damaged your property. Police file report and you take him to small claims court for damages.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Sucks for sure. If you pull up and see drinks and don't want them in the car, simply say, _I'm gonna go over the close gas station and fill up while they finish those. _Pull away and Cancel down the block.
> 
> If you ever receive another, _I have a dog. _Text...reply back, _Is it a Service Animal? _If not, Cancel. If they say it is then ask, _What Service is it trained to perform?_ Their answer will tell you, clearly.
> 
> Additionally, I would call Police on the angry dad that damaged your property. Police file report and you take him to small claims court for damages.


I considered filing a police report, but didn't want that man to know my name via a lawsuit. Also, guaranteed, he has no money considering the apartment complex he was headed to, so...


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Fifty miles to and from work is easy, hardly any stopping and turning, hitting giant potholes every 10 ft.,people slamming the doors and slamming their big asses onto the seats. Drive 100 miles a day in Chicago and never leave the city and you'll see real fast how to destroy your car.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Car that lasts 15 years = Driving it

Car that lasts 4 years = Destroying it


----------



## ducktaleswoohoo (Aug 28, 2019)

Bwood said:


> this place has a lot of whining, but there is one thing in particular that really bothers me and that is when people talk about "destroying your car".
> 
> as someone that has a full time job and only ubers part time, I do not understand where the difference lies between my 50 mile a day commute to work and driving for uber as work. or driving to say san diego or las vegas for vacation. why do we only say things like "you're destroying your car" when it comes to ubering?
> 
> ...


hmmm 1st 8 years i had 80k miles only filled up tank every month or 2 mostly stayed in garage

relocated figured get paid to learn city figure out best area to live & have put 150K+ miles on in 4 years with almost $9000 in repairs lol so 4000 rides breaks down to every commercial ride you give results in about $2 future maintenance

my vehicle was already owned now has 230+K miles is over 10 years old so newer cars will get it in depreciation, what you think a 2015 with 150+K miles on it is worth lol way less than blue book

4000+ rides 90+% are 80 miles round trip on a very smooth toll so figure lots more wear & tear for the ants that do all the short stop & goes

a little research and youll see commercial vehicles after 3 years are pretty much worthless

pretty sure if not for uber half those repairs wouldn't be needed not to mention i didn't fix the electric door the 2nd time it was broken, havent replaced the 2nd cracked windshield as its small, haven't replaced the rear tint that was scracted by bags, havent fixed the dent in door, did replace a side mirror after a few months of black duck tape, and a bunch if smaller repairs i dont care about do to pax because i focus on the safety items like tires & brakes

not to mention you just drive to & from work 10 times a week if you do 20 rides a day thats 20 times more risk of accident, ticket that will raise insurance, etc etc etc

theres a reason they have personal insurance and commercial insurance because it destroys your vehicle at a much faster pace

ride "share" costs me about $150 a month on average in repairs although its only at the shop 1 day a year its usually a $800-1500 bill but thats just 1-3 rides per day on xl only, 1st 3 months i did 20-30 rides a day my vehicle would be in the dump by now if i kept that up now its just 1-3 rides a day, funny thing i only make a couple hundree less per week than 4 years ago meaning if i did 100 more rides a week id only net about $400 more dollars LMAO

choose your vehicle wisely


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

ducktaleswoohoo said:


> hmmm 1st 8 years i had 80k miles only filled up tank every month or 2 mostly stayed in garage
> 
> relocated figured get paid to learn city figure out best area to live & have put 150K+ miles on in 4 years with almost $9000 in repairs lol so 4000 rides breaks down to every commercial ride you give results in about $2 future maintenance
> 
> ...


Brutal real honesty, right here.


----------



## ducktaleswoohoo (Aug 28, 2019)

in order of appearance if i recall

4000 trips 4 years 150K

tow
alternator
battery
front breaks rotors(twice)
front axl
tires 9 totial so far
3 tire pressure monitors valve stems
memberbeery when this was $7 now $50+ per valve stem cuz technology
1 winshield (new one got a small chip now)
1 side mirror
tune up (twice)
transmission flush filter
radiator flush 6 months later
doh radiator
fuel pump
tow
cv joint
rear breaks
4 alignments
power steering pump
4 engine mounts
transmission mounts
shocks
struts
rear leaf springs
6 wiper blades
electric door motor
2 smart tints had to rip one off or get a ticket

electric start but that was for me
about 48 $20 wally world monthly oil changes leaks about 1qt a month so every 3-4 weeks just change it

4 air filters

literally spent less than $50 washing/vacumming $1 spray every week or few, vacuum every few months but needs 700 on basic paint job & dent repair to make it more presentable to last 3 more years, 2 car complaints so if 3999+ dont care neither do i, its usually early & dark so holding off on that since they said itll take a week & i can make 800 a week with it lol

technically 4 inspections

2 tickets

all came to about 8300+ in costs for repairs in 4000+ trips maybe 8 days at a shop took 2 year long breaks between maintenance

assuming ill need least front brakes & 4 more tires maybe twice

but i average over $40 per trip most average $4 lol


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Besides the obvious increased frequency of oil changes, brake jobs, new tires, etc,
you are essentially exposing your car to idiot, inconsiderate pax,
(rear bumper scratches from luggage, bodily fluids stains on upholstery,
door-slamming, and other interior abuse) . . .

and, you're exposing your vehicle to airport bumper-car games of "chicken",
with aggressive rideshare drivers weaving around you at dangerous speeds,
in and out at the terminals. . . odds are, most cars _eventually_ get dinged or
bashed from other airport drivers, regardless of how careful you drive.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Bwood said:


> why isn't the term "dead mile" used for people that drive to work? I know people in LA that drive 45-50 miles just to get to work and then the same amount driving back. why isn't that ever discussed?


I have another job in addition to Uber. I drive 65 miles every week commuting to and from that job. For those 65 dead miles, I'm earning far more per mile from that job than I am with Uber.

Uber is supplemental income that I can earn on my own schedule. It is a lousy source of primary income, because the dead miles cost you a fortune (as do the "full" miles) each year.

Moral of the story: Uber/Lyft is a sh!tty way to earn money, because you are incurring far more expenses than you would doing a standard W-2 job. When I'm at my W-2 job, my car is safe and sound in the parking lot. Pax aren't tearing up the seats, and the roads aren't tearing up my front end. But, I'm still earning money, and not relying on tips or a surge to make the job economically feasible.

I do Uber because it's very convenient for my schedule, even if it does beat the Hell out of my valuable personal possession.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Bwood said:


> why isn't the term "dead mile" used for people that drive to work? I know people in LA that drive 45-50 miles just to get to work and then the same amount driving back. why isn't that ever discussed? like "oh john you make good money at your job? do you factor in your dead miles though? really takes a cut out of your daily earnings..."


50 miles is it?! Half the people I work with (~15 people) in Northern Virginia have moved so far away out into the country like (one lady commutes 1.5 hours or 80 miles from West Virginia EVERY DAY!) because of crazy house prices. Most drive 60-90 miles a day to work just to afford housing! Thankfully they all start and end work before rush hour traffic so most of them it is just straight highway routes with highway speeds so it's not as bad for them all (better has mileage, quicker commute time and less wear than say 60-90 miles in bumper to bumper traffic).

This is DC reality for many. I work a blue-collar job. People who live in and around DC are either super poor or super rich. The working middle class is squeezed and forced to the outskirts as far as Winchester Va, Culpeper Va and even Harpers Ferry WV.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

It's not just the driving putting miles on your car, it's people getting in and out of your car all day, scuffing, scratches, spilling, potholes, those micro scratches you get on your window over the years, that you end up getting in 6months. Its just having your car banged up in 1year, that would take 6years for normal use.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

of course the original poster, a part-timer does not understand the destruction of full-time taxying and what it does to a car. 8 hours to 12 hours day in day out City conditions potholes endless miles whether they be dead or active will eventually kill the car. It's not rocket science.


----------



## ducktaleswoohoo (Aug 28, 2019)

if you commute before you accept the job you know where it is & where you live, so id assume you factor that into whether or not you accept the salary & position

you choose to drive 5 or 60+ minutes to work

drivers dont choose where they end up and currently they are punished if they cancel for doing so

i havent done a downtown ride in almost 3 years usee to pay 34 now its 23 but im now downtown in rush hour which will take an hour+ to get home so less than $10 an hour for the 2 hours i had a pax in my car for 20-30 minutes or im surrounded by 20 other drivers waiting an hour for a ping that might take me home, airport, or to the rail station 1 mile away so i just cancel dead head home where i can watch tv while waiting for a $65 an hour ride while ants circle me all day eating my scraps so they can make their "free" rental quota or earn a super ant badge for being a " pro"

uber Lyft does not tell you where you'll end up, its doubtful many drivers live right next to where they pick you up & own a home or work right next to where they drop you off, they either have to go home which could be 5-60+ minutes away, park, idle, circle in hopes of another ping within 1-60+ minutes, and or risk death being a minority loitering in the nice neighborhood with ring cameras and snitches that notify the police of the "weird" "suspicious" guy loitering in their neighborhood

dead miles are a cost to commercial drivers until teleportation becomes an app


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Bwood said:


> ...
> why is ubering referred to as "destroying" than "using"?


One uses ones own car. Destruction requires pax.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Alantc said:


> It's not just the driving putting miles on your car, it's people getting in and out of your car all day, scuffing, scratches, spilling, potholes, those micro scratches you get on your window over the years, that you end up getting in 6months. Its just having your car banged up in 1year, that would take 6years for normal use.


That's why I'll never buy a car with less than 100,000 miles on it for Uber/Lyft. These idiot pax who expect a 2019 Cadillac XTS for their $5 trip to Dollar General can go F themselves. They'll get a 2008 Pontiac, and like it.


----------



## Driver Cat (Aug 16, 2019)

Bwood said:


> this place has a lot of whining, but there is one thing in particular that really bothers me and that is when people talk about "destroying your car".
> 
> as someone that has a full time job and only ubers part time, I do not understand where the difference lies between my 50 mile a day commute to work and driving for uber as work. or driving to say san diego or las vegas for vacation. why do we only say things like "you're destroying your car" when it comes to ubering?
> 
> ...


From my experience wear and tear seems to have a lot to do with driving habits in particular more so than vehicle age and miles. Back when I used to drive like an animal I'd wear parts and whatnot faster; plus incur the occasional citation. Simple techniques like slow braking to an incoming stop sign instead of making quick stops keeps brakes from wearing out. Slow acceleration vs racing others to the next red light and engine breaking coming off the highway really helps mileage. Also placing the gear on neutral when stopped for a long time versus holding the brake pedal on Drive seems to improve my fuel economy; although I assume newer automatic transmissions probably go on neutral automatically when stopped for a long time on Drive now.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

People just spew their programmed rhetoric without ever really thinking it through for themselves. Rideshare works well in some areas and works not so well in others. If it's working for you continue doing it. Don't mind the nay sayers.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mordred said:


> People just spew their programmed rhetoric without ever really thinking it through for themselves. Rideshare works well in some areas and works not so well in others. If it's working for you continue doing it. Don't mind the nay sayers.


What areas does it work well in?


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> What areas does it work well in?


Mine


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mordred said:


> Mine


Looks like pax paying under a dollar a mile. How can you make any money on X that way?

*UberX*
UberX is an economy personal ride which accomodates up to 4 passengers. The minimum fare is $6.30. The base fare for the service is $1.00. The cost per mile is $0.95 and the cost per minute is $0.13. There is a $2.00 service fee on UberX in Athens. There is a cancellation fee of $6.00 on UberX.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> What areas does it work well in?


Mine too

I think whether Uber works for you or not, depends on your expectations going in

I figure my cst was worth $20000 when I started this thing. By the end of this year (2 years ubering ) the car will be worth zero and I will have netted $80000 but the car still looks good and runs well. I expect to get another year out of it. And another $40000. So 40 + 40 +40 -20 = $100000.

So did I destroy my car? or did I use it for business? or was it an investment?

You decide but I choose to see my driving as a business and I see my car as a tool I use to make money with



UberLaLa said:


> Looks like pax paying under a dollar a mile. How can you make any money on X that way?
> 
> *UberX*
> UberX is an economy personal ride which accomodates up to 4 passengers. The minimum fare is $6.30. The base fare for the service is $1.00. The cost per mile is $0.95 and the cost per minute is $0.13. There is a $2.00 service fee on UberX in Athens. There is a cancellation fee of $6.00 on UberX.


 I don't know what the passengers pay. All I know is my share 76 cents and 10 cents per mile. I also get a tip once in a while and an occasional XL ride and a few cash rides a week. I gross 70 cents a mile, my expenses have been about 35 cents a mile. So my net is 35 cents a mile.

So how do I make money? That's how
It's not a lot, but it's more than I expected, so I'm happy


----------

